# Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse



## Sharpo (27. September 2012)

Wen es interessiert:

http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=featured&Itemid=129

zitat:"Der neue Verband (DAFV) kann nur geringe  Einsparungen, die bislang auch nicht genau vorliegen, erwirken, da laut  Verschmelzungsvertrag beide Geschäftsstellen personell für 8 Jahre  aufrecht gehalten werden. Durch die Reduzierung der Mitgliedsbeiträge  der ehemaligen DAV-Mitgliedsvereine von 3,10 EUR auf das 2,00  Euro-Beitragsniveau des VDSF, droht eine zusätzliche Haushaltslücke  von etwa 180.000,00 EUR, die durch das Vereinsvermögen des neuen  Verbandes oder durch Haushaltseinsparungen unbedingt aufgefangen werden  muss."

Nichts teurer für DAV- Mitglieder.


*Eingefügt von Thomas9904 Redaktion hier das Posting von Ralle 24, der auf das Posting von Sharpo Bezug nahm, um diesen Thread zu eröffnen:*


			
				Ralle 24 schrieb:
			
		

> Werner Klasing, Präsident des LSFV Niedersachsen, hat die Notbremse in Sachen Fusion gezogen.
> 
> Was haben wir über Funktionäre geschimpft, was haben wir kritisiert. Auch und vor allem über die mangelnde Information der Öffentlichkeit, der Vereine und der Angler.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*

Klasse - sowohl das öffentlich machen wie der Schluss des Präsidenten daraus..


> Somit wird es meinerseits als unverantwortlich (unter Beachtung der Verantwortlichkeit beider meiner Verantwortungs-Bereiche) gesehen, einem Zusammenschluss ohne die notwendigen konzeptionellen Klärungen im weiteren Vorgehen jetzt zuzustimmen.



Mal sehen, ob der lsfv-nds genügend Anhänger bekommt, um die notwendige 75%-Mehrheit zur Satzungsänderung im Bund nicht wirksam werden zu lassen..

Herzlichen Dank, Sharpo, dass Du das eingestellt hast!!!!


----------



## Wegberger (27. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*

Hallo,

Zitat weiter:http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?opt...red&Itemid=129



> Aufgrund der Entwicklung der letzten  Jahre, die aufzeigt, dass beide Verbände mit ihren jährlichen Einnahmen  ihren Haushalt kaum bestreiten konnten, Rückgriffe auf das  Verbandsvermögen durchführten und der infolge geschmolzenenen Guthaben,  wird wegen der reduzierten finanziellen Verfügungsmöglichkeiten eine Beitragserhöhung des neuen Verbandes innerhalb kürzester Zeit absehbar sein.


----------



## Sharpo (27. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Zitat weiter:http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?opt...red&Itemid=129




Naja,  die Spritpreise steigen auch ständig.

Für 1 Jahr wird aber erstmal billiger. lol

Wie kann man sich auf solch einen Beitrag einlassen wenn man weiss, dass die Bilanzen im Minus sind.
Und man 2 Geschäftsstellen tragen muss.

Was für Idioten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*



> Was für Idioten.


Ich hab Dir schon öfter mal widersprochen..

Mach ich aber nicht aus Grundsatz - denn wo Du recht hast, haste recht...


PS:
Hab die Dokumente gleich mal gesichert - wer weiß schon, wie lange die öffentlich stehen bleiben .....


----------



## Sharpo (27. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*

Die anhängenden PDF´s sind auch interessant.

Viel Spass beim Zerpflücken.


----------



## Tomasz (27. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*

http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=featured&Itemid=129

Angesichts der bisher in beiden Verbänden gefahreren Schiene, nur nichtssagende Mitteilungen zu veröffentlichen, hat der LSFV hier wichtige und für einige sicher auch brisante Dokumente eingestellt. Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, dann auch auf ausdrücklichen Wunsch des VDSF. Bemerkenswert finde ich dabei auch, dass  diese Dokumente auch vom Präsidenten des LV kommentiert und Empfehlungen ausgesprochen werden.
Wenn ich da an die letzte Veröffentlichung im "Märkischen Angler"  zur Fusion denke (das Heft kam in dieser Woche), sollte die Fusion soweit ohne große Probleme und ohne große Risiken über die Bühne laufen. Von den vom LSFV bereit gestellten Dokumenten war natürlich nichts zu finden.
In den nächsten Tagen werden die Dokumente aber mit Sicherheit am schwarzen Brett auf unserem Vereinsgelände zu finden sein. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Sharpo (27. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich hab Dir schon öfter mal widersprochen..
> 
> Mach ich aber nicht aus Grundsatz - denn wo Du recht hast, haste recht...
> 
> ...



Ach, ist doch wahr.
Wie kann man solch einen Beitrag beschliessen wenn beide Verbände eine negative Bilanz haben?

Hat der DAV hier ein Argumentationsgrund gesucht > wird ja billiger bzw. nicht teurer?

Kaufm. absoluter Bockmist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*

Dass die Herren Funktionäre in Bezug auf Angler nicht gerade vor Anglerfreundlichkeit oder übergroßer Kompetenz erstrahlen, kann man nicht unbedingt als weltgrößte Neuigkeit verkaufen...

Dass sie augenscheinlich (auf allen Seiten) auch mit der von den Anglern abgezockten Kohle nicht richtig kompetent umgehen können, könnte man an Hand der jetzt vorliegenden Dokumente sicherlich nicht ganz zu Unrecht vermuten dürfen...

Man beachte (bevors wieder Anzeigen hagelt von irgendwelchen der wohlmeinenden Präsidenten oder Funktionären):
Keine Tatsachenbehauptung, Konjunktiv, Meinungsäußerung..

;-))


----------



## gründler (27. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*



Es trägt tatsächlich früchte,und ich dachte die erzählen wieder nur blödsinn.

Ich freue mich auf die nächsten Wochen. 

|wavey:


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (27. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ach, ist doch wahr.
> Wie kann man solch einen Beitrag beschliessen wenn beide Verbände eine negative Bilanz haben?
> .......



Ooooch , irgendwo wird man doch sparen können. #6

Und man wird sich schon auf einen Kurs "einigen" können und beschliessen wofür man noch Geld ausgeben darf ..... :vik:

Einmal ganz im Ernst : RICHTIG wäre es den Beitrag zu verdoppeln , Ausgaben minimum einzufrieren und anzufangen Gewässer zu kaufen um diese für die Angler zu erhalten.


----------



## Sharpo (27. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*

@Thomas..

Was mir so gerade einfällt.
Du mokierst ja den Übertritt des DAV zum VDSF, statt einer kompletten Neugründung.

Ich weiss nicht in wie weit Richtlinien/ Gesetze zur Übernahmen / Fusionen von Firmen etc. auf das Vereinsrecht anzuwenden sind.
Aber bei einer kompletten Neugründung müssten alle Arbeitnehmer entlassen werden.
Die ganze Gechichte hat also auch arbeitsrechtliche Gründe.
Steuerliche Gründe werden da auch noch mitspielen.

Bin in diesem Thema Übernahmen von Unternehmen aber leider nicht mehr ganz fit.


----------



## Honeyball (27. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man beachte (bevors wieder Anzeigen hagelt von irgendwelchen der wohlmeinenden Präsidenten oder Funktionären):
> Keine Tatsachenbehauptung, Konjunktiv, Meinungsäußerung..
> 
> ;-))



Aber Thomas #d#d#d
Du weißt doch, dass man dort keinerlei Skrupel hat, einzelne Sätze oder Passagen eines Postings völlig aus dem Zusammenhang heraus zu zitieren, um damit dann einen Strafbefehl zu erwirken....

Aber genug OT:
Wo es doch gerade um Geld und Finanzen geht. War da nicht mal irgendwas mit einem (wegen finanzieller Dinge?) nicht entlasteten Vorstandsmitglieds eines Landesverbandes, der jetzt an gleicher noch mehr verantwortlicher Position in irgendeinem Bundesverband ackert ???


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*



> Du mokierst ja den Übertritt des DAV zum VDSF, statt einer kompletten Neugründung.


Ich befürworte einen komplett neuen Verband, in  dem die Herren, die solche Dinge wie hier nun öffentlich werden - angelpolitisch wie finanziell - zu verantworten haben, keine Rolle mehr spielen dürfen - ob aus DAV oder VDSF/DAFV.

Damit spielen auch die jeweiligen Angestellten der real existierenden Verbände bei mir keine Rolle in den Überlegungen..

Bei entsprechender (natürlich nachzuweisender) Kompetenz, würde ein möglicher neuer Verband diese sicher gerne anstellen, oder???


----------



## Wegberger (27. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*

Hallo,

was mich jetzt noch interessieren würde, wären die jetzt noch möglichen Szenarien:



Ok eins wäre ja, dass alles so durchgewunken wird !
und was sonst ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*

Dann geht die Schmierenkomödie mit den Schmierenkomödianten weiter..


----------



## antonio (27. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*

wenn es nicht durchgewunken wird bleibt alles erst mal beim "alten".

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*



antonio schrieb:


> wenn es nicht durchgewunken wird bleibt alles erst mal beim "alten".
> 
> antonio


Wie es eigentlich einfach gehen könnte mir einer sinnvollen und zielführenden Fusion FÜR Angler haben wir vor ziemlich genau 1 Jahr schon veröffentlicht:

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...fache-weg-zu-einem-einheitlichen-verband.html

Dass man dazu auch kompetente (angelpolitisch wie finanziell) Funktionäre und Angestellte braucht, haben wir eigentlich als selbstverständlich vorausgesetzt.

Im Lichte der aktuellen Ereignisse und Dokumente müssen wir wohl davon ausgehen, dass diese Kompetenz bei den real exitierenden Verbänden und Funktionären eher nicht zu finden ist..


----------



## Sharpo (27. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*

Das wird nicht durchgewunken.

So bescheuert kann keiner sein dies durchzuwinken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*



> So bescheuert kann keiner sein dies durchzuwinken.


Da würde ich aber nach meinen bisherige Erfahrungen mit Verbänden und Funktionären keine allzugroße Summe drauf wetten...............


----------



## Wegberger (27. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*

Hallo,



> Das wird nicht durchgewunken.
> So bescheuert kann keiner sein dies durchzuwinken.


Aber wer soll es denn verhindern ?

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden haben, können die Angler nicht direkt Einfluss nehmen. Der Vereine könnten nur mit ihrer Vereinsführung den LV Dampf machen.

Da bin ich mal gespannt, wo jetzt auf einmal "der Druck auf der Pipeline" aufgebaut und durch die Ebenen durchgetragen werden soll ?!?

Da müssten jetzt ja landauf- landab Sonder-Vereinsmitgliedversammlungen anberaumt werden.

LG
Wegberger


----------



## velvet (27. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*

Wenn ich die Worte des Präsidenten von Niedersachsen lese, glaube ich nicht, dass dieser LV es so einfach durchwinken wird.
Er schreibt ja auch, dass er es mit den Verantwortlichen abgesprochen hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*

Es braucht ja aber ein paar Stimmen mehr, um das zu verhindern..
Wir werden sehen..


----------



## velvet (27. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*

Klar Thomas,

nach meinen Informationen hat der LV Niedersachsen 90.000 Mitglieder. 
Bei einer Gesamtzahl von 640.000 im VDSF laut Verschmelzungsbericht sind dies schon 14 %. Dann braucht nur noch 11 % zu sammeln.


----------



## smithie (27. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es braucht ja aber ein paar Stimmen mehr, um das zu verhindern..
> Wir werden sehen..


Ist denn bekannt, wie genau das Abstimmungssystem aussieht und wie viele Stimmen theoretisch notwendig wären?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*

s.o.....


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> > So bescheuert kann keiner sein dies durchzuwinken.
> 
> 
> Da würde ich aber nach meinen bisherige Erfahrungen mit Verbänden und Funktionären keine allzugroße Summe drauf wetten...............


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*



> Ist denn bekannt, wie genau das Abstimmungssystem aussieht und wie viele Stimmen theoretisch notwendig wären?


Der Verschmelzungsvertrag muss, so wie der Entwurf lautet, von den HV in DAV und VDSF mit jeweils 75 % abgesegnet werden.

Dazu muss aber wohl schon vorher der VDSF die Satzung geändert haben..

Alles in  den Dokumenten nachzulesen in dem Link, den Sharpo dankenswerterweise hier reingestellt hatte.
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=featured&Itemid=129


----------



## Honeyball (27. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*

Im übrigen: (Man genehmige mir bitte nochmal dieses OffTopic )

Ein ausdrückliches Lob an Herrn Werner Klasing, Präsident des LSFV Niedersachsen, für seine offenen und ehrlichen Worte und die offene Berichterstattung auf der Webseite des LSFV !!!!

Gleichzeitig entschuldige ich mich ausdrücklich, wenn sich Herr Klasing in pauschalisierenden Kritiken und Angriffen auf "alle" Verbands-Funktionäre mit einbezogen gefühlt haben sollte.
Hier wird ein absolut vorbildliches Beispiel gegeben, wie der Dialog zwischen bzw. Informationsfluss von Verband und/zu Basis im Informationszeitalter laufen sollte!!!!


----------



## Honeyball (27. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*

wieder OnTopic:

Was haben wir denn nun?

Initiative Pro DAFV
- Verschmelzung in 2012
- Druck aufs Tempo
- "neuer" Verband mit neuem Kopf und alten Grundsätzen/Fehlern

Andere VdSF-Verbände (z.B. Niedersachsen)
- Tempo rausnehmen
- sorgfältiger planen
- nicht mehr in 2012 verschmelzen

Andere DAV-Verbände
- |kopfkrat tja, was eigentlich?
- gucken was kommt und dann dumm hinter dem herlaufen, der wie ein Leithammel aussieht???

VdSF-Präsidium
- VdSF umbenennen 
- Jeden DAV-Verband ins eigene Reich heimholen, wenn er denn will (also evtl Leithammel sein, s.o. )
- Alle anderen ignorieren

Und wo sind da dann jeweils die 75% ????


----------



## Tomasz (27. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ...Ein ausdrückliches Lob an Herrn Werner Klasing, Präsident des LSFV Niedersachsen, für seine offenen und ehrlichen Worte und die offene Berichterstattung auf der Webseite des LSFV !!!!
> ....
> Hier wird ein absolut vorbildliches Beispiel gegeben, wie der Dialog zwischen bzw. Informationsfluss von Verband und/zu Basis im Informationszeitalter laufen sollte!!!!



Dem schließe ich mich gerne an!!!#6

Gruß

Tomasz

PS: wenn alles klappt liegen der Kommentar von Herr Klasing und die vier wichtigsten Dokumente schon heute abend bei uns auf dem Vereinsgelände! Was soll man machen, wenn vom eigenen Landesverband (LAVB) da erfahrungsgemäß nichts kommt. Schließlich fordert der Gesetzgeber die Auslegung mit der Einberufungspflicht!


----------



## Wegberger (27. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*

Hallo,

aber selbst wenn die Anglerschaft jetzt Druck machen würde,
könnten die Spitzen der LV doch autonom entgegen dieser Anglerschaft-Meinung abstimmen - oder ?

LG
Wegberger


----------



## Honeyball (27. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*

Ja !
Aber in den meisten Fällen gibt es ja keine "Anglerschaft-Meinung" sondern nur ein fettes Schaißegal:m

Bleibt also die Unterscheidung in (mit-)denkende und sich alles gefallen lassende LV, sowie der Unterschied zwischen den Alt-Patriarchen um Mohnert und den neuen Wilden um Braun, die jetzt ihre Chance sehen, ihren alten Chef endgültig in den Wind zu schießen :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> aber selbst wenn die Anglerschaft jetzt Druck machen würde,
> könnten die Spitzen der LV doch autonom entgegen dieser Anglerschaft-Meinung abstimmen - oder ?
> ...



Klar, exerzieren die doch alle schon seit Jahren vor.............


----------



## Sharpo (27. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> aber selbst wenn die Anglerschaft jetzt Druck machen würde,
> könnten die Spitzen der LV doch autonom entgegen dieser Anglerschaft-Meinung abstimmen - oder ?
> ...




Im Grunde ja.

Ich würde aber den LFV Vorsitzenden genau dieses Schreiben/ diese Stellungnahme mal um die Ohren ...per Email zuschicken und um Stellungnahme bitten.

Im Grunde ist diese Stellungnahme von Herrn Klasing für die anderen Verbände ein Schlag ins Gesicht.

Hut ab vor Herrn Klasing für diese Courage.

Die anderen können sich mal eine Scheibe abschneiden.


----------



## Honeyball (27. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*

Und, nicht zu vergessen, die Hoffnung auf eine selbst denkende neue Gallionsfigur: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. September 2012)

Werner Klasing, Präsident des LSFV Niedersachsen, hat die Notbremse in Sachen Fusion gezogen.

Was haben wir über Funktionäre geschimpft, was haben wir kritisiert. Auch und vor allem über die mangelnde Information der Öffentlichkeit, der Vereine und der Angler.

Nun ist mit Herrn Klasing einer der von uns meist pauschal verurteilten Funktionäre über seinen Schatten gesprungen und hat sich an die Öffentlichkeit gewandt. 

http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=featured&Itemid=129

Spät ? Ja !

Zu spät ? Hoffentlich nicht !

Wie auch immer, hier gebührt Herrn Klasing unser vollster Respekt zu diesem Schritt. Und nicht nur das, wir alle stehen in der Pflicht, Herrn Klasing nun zu unterstützen.

Warum ?

Damit die übrigen Funktionäre begreifen, dass es gut und richtig ist, die Öffentlichkeit mit einzubeziehen und die Angler durch das einschenken reinen Weines als Unterstützer zu gewinnen. 
Unterstützen auch deshalb, weil es nicht sein darf, dass ein Funktionär, der die Mauer des Schweigens und die Taktik der Hinterzimmer bricht, alleine vor der Meute der Funktionäre steht die glauben, den Anglern gegenüber nicht verantwortlich zu sein. 

Was können wir nun tun, um Herrn Klasing unsere Unterstützung zukommen zu lassen?

Jeder kann z.B. den Link an seinen Verein, Kreis- oder Landesverband weitergeben und gerne gleichzeitig auch um Stellungnahme bitten. Jeder kann "seinen" Funktionären die offene Art der Kommunikation als Beispiel geben und gleiches von Ihnen fordern. 

Zumindest kann jeder, also auch diejenigen, die hier nur lesen und sich sonst zurückhalten, hier in diesem Thread kurz seine Meinung äußern. Denn, auch wenn das immer wieder in Abrede gestellt wird, hier liest ein Großteil der Funktionäre regelmäßig mit. 

Und um auch das gleich klarzustellen. Herr Klasing wird durch diesen Schritt nicht zum neuen Messias der Angler. Wir wissen auch nicht, in wie weit Herr Klasing die Ansichten vieler Angler teilt, ob er für oder gegen Wettfischen oder Angeln zum Verzehr ist. Sowas spielt hier auch keine Rolle. Ein Funktionär darf eine eigene, auch abweichende, Meinung haben und vertreten.
Aber er sollte dies mit offenem Visier und klaren Worten tun.

Genau das hat Herr Klasing hier und in diesem speziellen Fall getan und damit ein Beispiel für vorbildliche und offene Kommunikation geliefert. Und nur so kann sich jeder ein objektives Meinungsbild schaffen und Entscheider eine Entscheidungsgrundlage finden.


----------



## Tomasz (27. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> aber selbst wenn die Anglerschaft jetzt Druck machen würde,
> könnten die Spitzen der LV doch autonom entgegen dieser Anglerschaft-Meinung abstimmen - oder ?
> ...



Wie die Erfahrungen der letzten Jahre gezeigt haben gibt es, wodurch auch immer, keinen großen Druck von der Basis. Sei es aus Desinteresse oder weil die notwendigen Informationen bzw. Informationsfluß von oben nach unten fehlen. Dazu kommt noch ein aus meiner Sicht mangelndes Demokratieverständnis in der Verbands- und Vereinsarbeit. 
Wenn es anders wäre, würde die Diskussion an der Basis nicht erst jetzt losgehen, sondern hätte schon viel früher beginnen müssen, um endlich eine vernünftige Fusion zum Vorteil aller Angler hin zu bekommen.
Von daher wird es wieder hinter den Kulissen Gerangel geben und keiner wird mit Bestimmtheit sagen können wie es ausgeht. 
Wichtiger ist mir persönlich dabei, dass endlich mal ein Landesverband seine Mitglieder auf diesem Weg informiert und die zur Verfügung stehenden Informationen auch kommentiert. Das sollte die Zukunft sein, ob im fusionierten Verband oder wie bislang in zwei unabhängigen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*

Ich habe hierzu ein neues Thema eröffnet, denn ich finde so ein Quantensprung in der Informationspolitik sollte entsprechend gewürdigt werden. 

Thomas kann vielleicht die entsprechenden Beiträge hierzu aus diesem Thread verschieben.


----------



## Tomasz (27. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich habe hierzu ein neues Thema eröffnet, denn ich finde so ein Quantensprung in der Informationspolitik sollte entsprechend gewürdigt werden.
> 
> Thomas kann vielleicht die entsprechenden Beiträge hierzu aus diesem Thread verschieben.



Super Idee, denn das sollte wirklich entsprechend gewürdigt werden und nicht hier in diesem Thema untergehen!!!

Tomasz


----------



## Wegberger (27. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*

Hallo,



> Wie die Erfahrungen der letzten Jahre gezeigt haben gibt es, wodurch  auch immer, keinen großen Druck von der Basis. Sei es aus Desinteresse  oder weil die notwendigen Informationen bzw. Informationsfluß von oben  nach unten fehlen.


Dann schaue ich mal zu ....wann der Aufschrei wegen den Regularien des neuen Verbandes 2013 durch die Anglerschaft passiert......

oder kann das ganze auch andersrum laufen .... oben wird was beschlossen und unten interessiert es keinen, bzw. es wir einfach nicht beachtet.


----------



## Sharpo (27. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Wie die Erfahrungen der letzten Jahre gezeigt haben gibt es, wodurch auch immer, keinen großen Druck von der Basis. Sei es aus Desinteresse oder weil die notwendigen Informationen bzw. Informationsfluß von oben nach unten fehlen. Dazu kommt noch ein aus meiner Sicht mangelndes Demokratieverständnis in der Verbands- und Vereinsarbeit.
> Wenn es anders wäre, würde die Diskussion an der Basis nicht erst jetzt losgehen, sondern hätte schon viel früher beginnen müssen, um endlich eine vernünftige Fusion zum Vorteil aller Angler hin zu bekommen.
> Von daher wird es wieder hinter den Kulissen Gerangel geben und keiner wird mit Bestimmtheit sagen können wie es ausgeht.
> Wichtiger ist mir persönlich dabei, dass endlich mal ein Landesverband seine Mitglieder auf diesem Weg informiert und die zur Verfügung stehenden Informationen auch kommentiert. Das sollte die Zukunft sein, ob im fusionierten Verband oder wie bislang in zwei unabhängigen.
> ...



Der Druck, der erfolgte hat ja schon so einige Verwirrungen bei den Verantwortlichen erzeugt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Verschoben und hier zusammengefasst.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



> Wenn es anders wäre, würde die Diskussion an der Basis nicht erst jetzt losgehen, sondern hätte schon viel früher beginnen müssen, um endlich eine vernünftige Fusion zum Vorteil aller Angler hin zu bekommen.


Soll keiner sagen, wir hätten nicht informiert und gewarnt ;-)))


----------



## Honeyball (27. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Genau deswegen wollte man uns ja zum Schweigen bringen...:m


----------



## Barmi (27. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Merksatz aus der Mathematik:
Wenn beide Faktoren bei einer Multiplikation negativ sind, so ist des Ergebnis des Produkts am Ende positiv. |kopfkrat:q|uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Aus der Landwirtschaft:
Wenn Scheixxe zu Scheixxe geschüttet wird, nennt man das Güllegrube.......


----------



## Honeyball (27. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Schade nur, dass hier VdSF und DAV addiert werden sollen.

Merksatz aus der Mathematik:
Wenn beide Summanden bei einer Addition negativ sind, ist das Ergebnis ebenfalls negativ :m


----------



## Honeyball (27. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

@Thomas: Ich hab nur wissenschaftlich ausgedrückt, was Du landwirtschaftlich vorgelegt hattest :m


----------



## gründler (27. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

42 Online im Politik forum um 16.02Uhr.

Das telefonieren und rummailen trägt also auch schon früchte 


Und das tele bei einem Herren im raum Emden steht heute nicht still,dauernd besetzt ^^ 


#h


----------



## Sharpo (27. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



gründler schrieb:


> 42 Online im Politik forum um 16.02Uhr.
> 
> Das telefonieren und rummailen trägt also auch schon früchte
> 
> ...



Was hab ich nur angerichtet?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



			
				Sharpo schrieb:
			
		

> Was hab ich nur angerichtet?


Hiermit nur Gutes - meinen  persönlichen Dank nochmal an Dich!!!


----------



## Sharpo (27. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hiermit nur Gutes - meinen  persönlichen Dank nochmal an Dich!!!



Danke, aber...ich bin auch nur durch Zufall drüber gestolpert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Aber immerhin!


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Das hier unterschreibe ich zu einhundert Prozent:


			
				Ralle 24 schrieb:
			
		

> Und um auch das gleich klarzustellen. Herr Klasing wird durch diesen Schritt nicht zum neuen Messias der Angler. Wir wissen auch nicht, in wie weit Herr Klasing die Ansichten vieler Angler teilt, ob er für oder gegen Wettfischen oder Angeln zum Verzehr ist. Sowas spielt hier auch keine Rolle. Ein Funktionär darf eine eigene, auch abweichende, Meinung haben und vertreten.
> Aber er sollte dies mit offenem Visier und klaren Worten tun.
> 
> Genau das hat Herr Klasing hier und in diesem speziellen Fall getan und damit ein Beispiel für vorbildliche und offene Kommunikation geliefert. Und nur so kann sich jeder ein objektives Meinungsbild schaffen und Entscheider eine Entscheidungsgrundlage



Hätten mehr Funktionäre und Verbände schon zu Anfang eine solche Offenheit gezeigt, die Angler informiert und versucht diese mitzunehmen, Ziele aufzuzeigen, Wege dahin statt zu lügen, tarnen, intrigieren und zu täuschen, hätten wir uns alle viel Stress und Arbeit und Prozesse sparen können..

Ob das jetzt noch was bringt, sei dahingestellt.......

Ebenso, aus welcher Motivation das jetzt auf einmal passiert (auch dazu gibts wildeste Gerüchte - mein Telefon steht mal wieder nicht still. Lauter Verbandsleute...). 

Aber es ist ein Anfang - hoffen wir, dass es nicht nur wie zu befürchten eine Eintagsfliege bleibt..................


----------



## Wegberger (27. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Hallo Thomas,



> mein Telefon steht mal wieder nicht still. Lauter Verbandsleute...



und was wollen die ? 



Einen Account ?
Dich als President ?
......|kopfkrat


----------



## velvet (27. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

​ Hallo Thomas, 
kann es sein, dass dieses aus dem Schreiben des Prof. Dr Göring herrührt.

_...dass es in den Kreisen des DAV große Besorgnis darüber gibt, dass die jetzt vorliegende Fassung des VV nach der Rechtslage die Stellung der zunächst bestimmten Präsidiumsmitglieder selbst in der ersten Amtsperiode nicht sichert. Es könnten Neuwahlen herbeigeführt werden. _

_Thomas:_
_Ebenso, aus welcher Motivation das jetzt auf einmal passiert (auch dazu gibts wildeste Gerüchte - mein Telefon steht mal wieder nicht still. Lauter Verbandsleute...). 
_
Warum plötzlich diese Hektik? Hätten die doch besser früher mal angerufen und informiert.


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

180K Minus. Und das noch in der Planungsphase. Nicht schlecht 

Wenn der neue Verband Monopolstellung hat, dann können (bzw. unter den Bedingungen eher müssen) die Preise dann wohl ordentlich angezogen werden.

Vielleicht sollte dann auch mal Jemand eingestellt werden, der rechnen kann. Scheinen sich ja einige Defizite zu offenbaren.

Ich finde es schön, das endlich mal ein Funktionär mit Informationen an die Öffentlichkeit tritt. Aber schlimm ist es bei so einer katastrophalen Situation, das sich nur einer meldet und der Rest die Klappe hält und abnickt.


----------



## Sharpo (27. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das hier unterschreibe ich zu einhundert Prozent:
> 
> 
> Hätten mehr Funktionäre und Verbände schon zu Anfang eine solche Offenheit gezeigt, die Angler informiert und versucht diese mitzunehmen, Ziele aufzuzeigen, Wege dahin statt zu lügen, tarnen, intrigieren und zu täuschen, hätten wir uns alle viel Stress und Arbeit und Prozesse sparen können..
> ...



Der Dropp ist noch nicht gelutscht.

Wenn die Verbände nichts Handfestes in der Hand habe, was sollen se berichten?
Gerüchte verbreiten?

Durch diese Verpflichtung nun alles für eine Abstimmung öffentlich zu machen, hat man den Verbänden Material in die Hand gegeben.

Alles andere wäre doch auch nur Spekulation gewesen und von VDSF/ DAv incl. der Pro- Gruppierung verleugnet worden.


----------



## Sharpo (27. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> 180K Minus. Und das noch in der Planungsphase. Nicht schlecht
> 
> Wenn der neue Verband Monopolstellung hat, dann können (bzw. unter den Bedingungen eher müssen) die Preise dann wohl ordentlich angezogen werden.
> 
> ...



Deutschland hat nicht nur eine Banken/ Eurokrise sondern auch eine Angel-Bundesverbandkrise.

lol


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Was umfasst den das Vereinsvermögen des neuen Verbandes?

Anders gefragt, was könnte da "zu Geld" gemacht werden?

Oder kann der neue Verband an die Reserven der Vereine ran?
Dann wird halt mal ein Jahr lang nicht besetzt


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



> sondern auch eine Angel-Bundesverbandkrise


Zu kurz gegriffen:
Es gibt ja leider keinen Angel- oder Anglerverband..

Nachdem der DAV mehrheitlich die Grundsätze des VDSF akzeptiert hat, nur noch einen Bewirtschafterverband, den zwar (warum auch immer) die Angler bezahlen, aber ansonsten sollen sie schön die Schnauze halten..

Das ist in den Landesverbänden ja auch nicht anders..



			
				Wegberger schrieb:
			
		

> Und was wollen die ?
> 
> 
> Einen Account ?
> Dich als President ?


nenenenene............
Die einen wollen mir erklären, warum sie in ihren Verbänden nichts veröffentlicht haben, die andern warum sie weiterhin nix veröffentlichen wwerden, andere wiederum waren (???????????) eh schon immer gegen diese Fusion und fühlen sich jetzt auch öffentlich bestätigt (da musst ich dann auch zweimal schlucken..)..............


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Und warum rufen die dich an?
Können doch hier einen Account verifizieren lassen und selber schreiben.
Aber Öffentlich und für das geschriebene Rechenschaft übernehmen sind viele wohl nach Jahrelanger Mauschelei einfach nichtmehr gewohnt.


----------



## prinz1 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

da hab ich schon abgeschlossen mit dem angeln in deutschland und mich erkundigt, wie man den polnischen angelschein erwirbt, und dann das!!
ausgerrechnet ein VDS`ler gibt mir ein fünkchen hoffnung zurück????
unglaublich! damit hätt ich im leben nicht gerechnet.
schön, das endlich einer arsxx in der hose hat.
danke dafür an den herrn.

der prinz


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



> Und warum rufen die dich an?
> Können doch hier einen Account verifizieren lassen und selber schreiben.
> Aber Öffentlich und für das geschriebene Rechenschaft übernehmen sind viele wohl nach Jahrelanger Mauschelei einfach nichtmehr gewohnt.



Weil wir schon immer benutzt werden, um Infos öffentlich zu kriegen, was sich mancher halt nicht selber traut..

Und ich bin ja froh, dass wir immer viele Infos kriegen..

Auch wenn Du im Grundsatz recht hast..

Erinnert ihr euch noch?

Wegweisende Beschlüsse wurden angeblich gefasst. Nur welche, das war leider nirgends zu lesen bis jetzt - kein einziger Landesverbandsfunktionär hat dem auch jemals öffentlich widersprochen, veröffentlicht vom VDSF-Bund und DAV-Bund..:
http://www.anglerverband.com/images/stories/nachrichten/2012/039_DAV-VDSF/20120724082830357.pdf

Und jeder erinnerst sich noch an die Verlautbarungen nach dem Fischereitag in Papenburg - nur veröffentlicht vom DAV-Bund und der Initiative, nicht aber vom VDSF (aber angeblich einstimmig ;-))):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=248440

Ist es nicht schön, dass hier wenigstens mal Butter bei die Fische kommt und all die Landesverbandsfunktionäre, die das ja ALLE bisher alles öffentlich gutgeheissen oder gegenüber ihren Anglern schöngeredet haben, nun aus den eigenen Kreisen widerlegt werden??????

Und aufgezeigt wird, wie zerstritten dieser unsägliche Haufen in seinem K(r)ampf um Posten, Pfründe, Kohle, Macht und persönlcihe Eitelkeiten immer noch ist.....

Angesichts dessen vermute ich mal, dass die Fusion schnellstmöglich kommt - bevor noch mehr unangenehme Fragen kommen werden, nur diesmal aus den eigenen Reihen und nicht mehr nur von uns.......................


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Danach dann Preise drastisch erhöhen (alles wird ja teurer und Lieblingsspruch :"auf die 10 Euro kommts auch nichtmehr drauf an") und schon passt die Bilanz wieder. Vorerst jedenfalls


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Ich würds ja liebend gerne noch viel deutlicher und drastischer schreiben, bevor ich hier weiter die Tischplatte zerkauen muss - aber dann würde es wirklich strafrechtlich relevant werden...

Und das wollen wir doch nicht, dass Anzeigen von Funktionären auch noch Erfolg hätten ;-))))


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Muss man erstmal schaffen. Man baut Bürokratie ab, hat nurnoch eine Verwaltung usw. und die Kosten gehen erstmal durch die Decke.

Vielleicht sollte da mal ein Prüfungsunternehmen rein und mal schauen, was dort so Sache ist. 

Tut mir leid, aber wer einen Haufen Geld durch Zwangsmitglieder bekommt, damit auchnoch Jahrelange Planungsicherheit hat und dann so einen Haufen Minus verursacht, der sollte nicht nur seinen Posten verlieren, sondern auch noch einige Zeit im Knast die Grundrechenarten üben.

Ist ja nun auch nicht grade so, das sich die Funktionäre mit Erfolgen für die Anglerschaft brüsten können. Dann würden die Angler auch eher bereit sein, mal ein paar Euro mehr im Jahr zu bezahlen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Traurig, aber leider wohl wahr.....................


----------



## Fischer am Inn (27. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Hallo Leute, 

wird ja richtig interessant hier.

Ihr habt auch noch die Beschlusslage des Bay. LFV auf dem Radarschirm? 

Entweder ein vereinter Bundesverband jetzt oder aber 3 Bundesverbände demnächst.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Klaro, wobei das interessant werden wird..

Da ja nur Bayern und Thüringen bis dato gekündigt haben - Brandenburg könnte bei Kündigung jetzt frühestens zum 31. 12. 1014 frei werden dafür..

Und immer besser 3 Bundesverbände als nur einen VDSF - auch wenn Bayern mit der restriktivste und schlimmste VDSF-Verband ist und daher der dritte Verband wohl auch am ehesten in Richtung Anglerfeindlichkeit gehen wird........


----------



## ivo (27. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Interessant ist doch, was zur VDSF-GmbH geschrieben wird oder besser nicht geschrieben wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Wundert Dich das wirklich noch???


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Die hab ich auch immernoch im Hinterkopf. Ich würde drauf wetten, das ein Prüfugsunternehmen dort auch, vorsichtig gesagt, staunen würde


----------



## basslawine (27. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Kaum passt man mal nen halben Tag nicht auf, geht hier die Post ab!:k

Hatte mir heute morgen nch Sharpos post im ursprünglichen Thread mal die ganzen PDFs zu Gemüte geführt und war doch sehr erstaunt, wie offen da über die Finanzen geschrieben wurde und warum ich das nicht vorher schon mal gefunden hatte.
Aus der allgemeinen Reaktion hier klar ersichtlich, scheint das ja aber dann doch wohl ein Quantensprung bezüglich der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit gewesen zu sein.
Schön auch der Bericht des Herrn Professor Wirtschaftsprüfers.
"...Immobilie mit 1€ bewertet..., nicht nachvollziehbar.."

Sehr spannend....


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



> und warum ich das nicht vorher schon mal gefunden hatte.


Wurde ja erst gestern eingestellt...

Das erste Mal seit 2 -3 Jahren Fusionsgewürge, dass Dokumente den Anglern von Verbandsseite mal zugänglich gemacht werden - sonst gabs ja nur was wir bekommmen und veröffentlicht hatten..


----------



## Sharpo (27. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Also, wenn der LFV Bayern einen eigenen Bundesverband errichten will, so bin ich gerne dafür.
Ein Verband mit solchen strikten Fischereiverordnungen etc. möchte ich nicht als Bundesverband haben. Sollen die bayern ihr Ding machen, aber nicht in Westfalen.

Ich muss ja ehrlich gestehen, ich bin auch für die Fusion.
Und ich dachte immer die Pro DAFV- Gruppierung wären die "Guten".
Und hier muss ich nun klar erkennen, dass dies nicht unbedingt der Fall ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



> Und ich dachte immer die Pro DAFV- Gruppierung wären die "Guten".
> Und hier muss ich nun klar erkennen, dass dies nicht unbedingt der Fall ist.


Wir arbeiten dran..

Um noch mehr überzeugen zu können...

Da die Verbände und Funktionäre nicht gerade offen und ehrlich ihre Anger informieren, muss sich da auch keiner rechtfertigen, das nicht von Anfang an gemerkt zu haben....

Viele hielten ja ihre Funktionäre in ihren Landesverbänden durchaus für ehrenhaft - solange sie keine oder nur deren Infos hatten, vollkommen in Ordnung..

Wers jetzt aber immer noch nicht merkt................................................


----------



## Fischer am Inn (27. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Hallo miteinander



Sharpo schrieb:


> Also, wenn der LFV Bayern einen eigenen Bundesverband errichten will, so bin ich gerne dafür.
> ....... Sollen die bayern ihr Ding machen, aber nicht in Westfalen.
> 
> .


 
Wenn es 3 Verbände gibt, dann gibt es auch wirkliche Alternativen. Und der neue Verband wird am stärksten naturnah, ökologisch ausgerichtet sein. Ich glaub das trifft am meisten den Nerv der Zeit. Ich bin zuversichtlich, dass der neue Verband das Ohr der Politiker und Entscheidungsträger haben wird. Und dann müssen sich die beiden Altverbände bewegen. Wird spannend. Und wie gesagt: Dann gibt es wirkliche Alternativen.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Sharpo (27. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Für mich zeichnet sich der "bayrische" Bundesverband nicht als Alternative ab. Ganz im Gegenteil.

sorry.

Bei deren Verordnungen und mit solch einem Präsident...kjann es nur schlimmer in D werden.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (27. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Hi

Der Einwurf sollte auch nur darauf hinweisen, dass mit dem Scheitern der Fusion es nicht möglich ist, dass alles beim Alten bleibt. Es wird so und so Veränderungen geben.
Damit möchte ich es mit dem 3. Verband gut sein lassen. Wir gleiten vom topic ab.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Wegberger (27. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Hallo,

aber aus einem Haufen "aufgescheuchter Heuschrecken" wird ja noch lange kein Tiger (nochmal ein Papiertiger) #d

Die Heuschrecken müssten sich schon Plage gegen die Fusion entwickeln.....

LG
Wegberger


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Tja, wie gesagt:
Erinnert ihr euch noch?

Wegweisende Beschlüsse wurden angeblich gefasst. Nur welche, das war leider nirgends zu lesen bis jetzt - kein einziger Landesverbandsfunktionär hat dem auch jemals öffentlich widersprochen, veröffentlicht vom VDSF-Bund und DAV-Bund..:
http://www.anglerverband.com/images/stories/nachrichten/2012/039_DAV-VDSF/20120724082830357.pdf

Und jeder erinnerst sich noch an die Verlautbarungen nach dem Fischereitag in Papenburg - nur veröffentlicht vom DAV-Bund und der Initiative, nicht aber vom VDSF (aber angeblich einstimmig ;-))):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=248440

Ist es nicht schön, dass hier wenigstens mal Butter bei die Fische kommt und all die Landesverbandsfunktionäre, die das ja ALLE bisher alles öffentlich gutgeheissen oder gegenüber ihren Anglern schöngeredet haben, nun aus den eigenen Kreisen widerlegt werden??????

Und aufgezeigt wird, wie zerstritten dieser unsägliche Haufen in seinem K(r)ampf um Posten, Pfründe, Kohle, Macht und persönlcihe Eitelkeiten immer noch ist.....

Angesichts dessen vermute ich mal, dass die Fusion schnellstmöglich kommt - bevor noch mehr unangenehme Fragen kommen werden, nur diesmal aus den eigenen Reihen und nicht mehr nur von uns.......................


----------



## BERND2000 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Lange, sehr lange und noch länger, hatten die Niedersachsen immer den gleichen Vorstand.
Wurde da gewählt ?
Nein, Der wurde natürlich gewählt.

Dann, kamen kurz hintereinander 2 Wechsel in der Führung des Verbandes.

Da erst zeigte sich wie festgefahren und fehlerhaft vieles doch war.
Neue Ideen wurden nun eingebracht, aber auch neue Mitarbeiter eingestellt.

Ich denke mein L.V Vorsitzender, hatte auch diese Erfahrungen im Gedächnis, als er die Notbremse zog.

Nun weiß ich, das ich dem Richtigen, die Stimmkarte hochgehalten habe und so einen ungewöhnlich mutigen, und ehrlichen Präsidenten mitgewählt habe.

Als Niedersachse schreibe ich mal: Danke Werner !


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Naja, nach meinen Infos gehörte der Verband ja zu den Mohnerttreuen bisher...

Auch im Abstimmungsverhalten im Bund....

Ob das jetzt der Ausweis für Vertrauen durch Angler  ist, soll jeder selber entscheiden....

Immerhin hat er ja die Infos öffentlich gemacht, wenngleich da angesichts des bisherigen Stimmverhaltens vermutet werden könnte, dass es da um Unterstützung für das Bund-Präsidium geht, die ja die Fusion ganz anders wollten.......

Falls ihr euch noch erinnert.............

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=236284


----------



## Sharpo (27. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Bitte nicht verwechseln mit den Landesfischereiverband Niedersachsen.

http://www.fischerei-niedersachsen.de/

Herr Klasing ist vom Landes*sport*fischerverband Niedersachsen.

Oh, der erst genannte Verband ist "nich"t für Angler. lol

Da blickt doch keiner mehr durch bei den ganzen Verbänden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Ne, nicht verwechselt.......


----------



## Knispel (27. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Ich habe einmal an den LFV Bremen gemailt, warum dort so etwas nicht öffentlich gemacht wird - wie immer Schweigen im Walde ( obwohl die Geschäftsstelle heute besetzt war ) ....
Der Fang einer Rotwangenschildkröte und das man doch die "Prüfung" ablegen sollte um ins Nirvana zu kommen steht bei Herrn Sch. seit 6 Wochen dort höher im Kurs als solch eine Info.


----------



## Wegberger (27. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Hallo Knispel,

und was ist jetzt deine Schlussfolgerung aus diesem Erlebnis ?


----------



## velvet (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, nach meinen Infos gehörte der Verband ja zu den Mohnerttreuen bisher...
> 
> Auch im Abstimmungsverhalten im Bund....
> 
> ...


 
Thomas,
Du denkst, dass dies ein fieser Trick des VDSF gewesen ist?

Ich glaube es nicht. 
Schließlich kommt der VDSF hier auch nicht gut weg.

Das Verhältnis des LV zum VDSF scheint auch nicht besonders gut, schließlich wurde der VDSF-Präsident P. Monert bislang noch nie für die JHVs eingeladen. 
Nach dieser Veröffentlichung braucht der LV ihn nun auch nicht mehr einzuladen.


----------



## Doc Plato (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



> zitat:"Der neue Verband (DAFV) kann nur geringe Einsparungen, die bislang auch nicht genau vorliegen, erwirken, da laut Verschmelzungsvertrag beide Geschäftsstellen personell für 8 Jahre  aufrecht gehalten werden. Durch die Reduzierung der Mitgliedsbeiträge  der ehemaligen DAV-Mitgliedsvereine von 3,10 EUR auf das 2,00  Euro-Beitragsniveau des VDSF, droht eine zusätzliche Haushaltslücke  von etwa 180.000,00 EUR, die durch das Vereinsvermögen des neuen  Verbandes oder durch Haushaltseinsparungen unbedingt aufgefangen werden  muss."



Mir stellt sich gerade die Frage, welchen Einfluss die Einsparungen auf den Gewässerpool haben könnten.... 
Wenn ich auf dem Holzweg bin, so korrigiert mich bitte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



> Thomas,
> Du denkst, dass dies ein fieser Trick des VDSF gewesen ist?



Ich denke zuerst mal gor nix...

Dass ich aber keinem der Verbände oder Funktionäre über den Weg traue, ist sowohl keine Neuigkeit wie nach Ablauf der Dinge vielleicht langsam doch für immer mehr immer verständlicher...


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Und:
Ich bin mal gespannt, ob noch weitere Verbände - Land wie Bund, DAV wie VDSF/DAFV - dazu kommen werden, und weitere relevante Dokumente veröffentlichen werden.

Und vielleicht sogar auch mal anfangen ihren Anglern - von denen die ganze Chose ja bezahlt wird (warum auch immer die so blöd sind und das bezahlen) - zu erklären, was sie eigentlich wie mit wem erreichen wollen und wie sie warum bei welcher Abstimmung in Verbandsausschüssen und Gremien zur ganzen unseligen und widerwärtigen Fusionsgeschichte abgestimmt hatten...

*Oder kanntet ihr das alles eh schon und fühlt euch nach wie vor gut informiert von euren Landesverbänden und Funktionären??????*

Und ist es nicht auch interessant?

Wir hatten ja immer behauptet, dass es nicht um Angeln oder das Angeln geht bei der Fusion, sondern um Kohle, Macht und Pfründe...

Und was hat jetzt ausgelöst, dass endlich der erste Landesverband Dokumente öffentlich macht?

Angelpolitische Punkte, wie dass nur zur Ernährung geangelt werden soll, Verbot von Wertungsangeln und Qualis, kein Schutz der Gewässerpools, Nachtangelverbote und Abnüppelgebote????

*Nein, es war wiederum nur die Kohle, um nix anderes gings da...................................*

*Und das ist das eigentlich Traurige an der Geschichte, weil es wieder einmal mehr zeigt, dass es heute keinen einzigen Verband gibt- Bund wie Land, DAV wie VDSF/DAFV - der sich wirklich um die Belange der Angler kümmern wollte...*

Es geht nur Kohle, Macht, Pfründe, persönliche Eitelkeiten - und ihr bezahlt das noch!!!!!!!

Und Leute, die in mehreren Vereinen  - oder auch in beiden Verbänden - sind, zahlen sogar doppelt und dreifach!!!

Weil ja die Verbandsabgaben nicht personenbezogen abgeführt werden, sondern über die Meldungen der Vereine - dementsprechend sieht es auch mit der Stimmverteilung aus..

Von wegen "Ein Mann - eine Stimme"...

Je mehr Kohle, desto mehr Stimmen kann/könnte sich ein Landesverband im Bundesverband "leisten"..............


----------



## Sharpo (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Mir stellt sich gerade die Frage, welchen Einfluss die Einsparungen auf den Gewässerpool haben könnten....
> Wenn ich auf dem Holzweg bin, so korrigiert mich bitte.



Guten Morgen,

direkt erstmal gar keinen.
Die Einsparungen müssen Intern erfolgen oder durch Beitragserhöhung.
Da aber auf meinen ersten Blick in den Bilanzen keine Einsparungen erfolgen können (evtl. Gehaltskürzung ((sehr unwahrscheinlich)), Projektkürzungen ((grüne Woche etc.)) )
Wird es wie Herr Klasing mutmaßt schnell zu einer Beitragserhöhung kommen.

Ich hätte gerne mal gewusst wie sich die Damen und Herren das bzw. die zukünftigen Geschäftsjahre mit negativen Bilanzen überstehen wollen?
Ohne Eigenkapital (welches eigentlich Geld der Angler ist) wäre dies Insolvenzverschleppung.

Ich verstehe nicht wie man den vorstand entlasten konnte.

Dies gillt aber für beide Seiten, sowohl DAV wie auch DAV.
Der DAV scheint ja wohl mehr in den Miesen zu stecken.

Von daher könntest Du dich auch mal fragen was mit dem Gewässerpool ohne einer Fusion geschieht.

Aber keine Sorge, der Pool gehört den Landesverbänden und nicht dem DAV.   Oder?

Dr. im Vorstand kosten halt Geld. Man sollte sich wahrlich überlegen ob man nur Häuptlinge mit null Ahnung vom Angeln unbedingt halten muss und gewisse Arbeiten nicht von externen Unternehmen durchführen lassen kann.

Aber wie immer haben die ja alle ihre Berechtigung dort oben.


----------



## ivo (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

1. Man kann alles schön rechnen.
2. Eine etwaige Beitragserhöhung träfe die alten VDSF-Verbände. Der DAV zahlt bereits mehr.


----------



## Fischdieb (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Ich glaube schon es gebetsmühlenartig zu wiederholen. Es gibt keinen DAV-Gewässerpool. 
Weder der DAV-Bundesverband hat Gewässer in Pacht oder im Eigentum noch der VDSF Bundesverband.
Die Fusion hat auch null Einfluss auf dies Vereinbarungen der Landesverbände zum Austausch von Angelkarten. Der von Vielen aufgeführte DAV Gewässerpool geht nur nahc den Schema: Gibts Du mir, so gebe ich Dir.
Ich verfolge die Diskussion und wünschte mir hier mehr Sachlichkeit. Ich habe immer das Gefühl wenn manche hier schreiben haben sie teilweise Schaum vor dem Mund.
Funktionären geht es nur um Pfründe, Kohle und Macht.....sorry so ein Quark und Unsinn. 

Klar nach ehrenamtlicher Arbeit reissen sich alle! Sehe ich ja in meinem Verein, wenn ein Kassiere oder Jugendwart gesucht wird. Den Job wollen auch alle machen...;-)) Das ist in der Arbeit der Landesverbände genau so. Jeder ist scharf drauf am Wochenende für den Verein oder Verband durch die Gegend zu kutschen und selbst nicht angeln zu gehen. Achtung Ironie!!!!

Ihr schert hier alle Funktionäre über einen bösartigen Kamm. Ich selbst bin seit 35 Jahren Funktinär, der erste Job war Jugendwart in meinem Verein. Seitdem habe ich mir viele Stunden für andere ans Bein gebunden.
Erwartet für ein ehrenamtliches Engagement nur keinen Dank! Das ist alles selbstverständlich!
Thomas, das was Du hier schreibst ist teilweise richtig bösartig und beleidigend gegen alle Angler die ihre Freizeit dafür nutzen sich für andere Angler einzusetzen, damit etwas vorwärts geht.
Hier wird so oft der sachliche Rahmen verlassen, eigentlich schade.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



> Ihr schert hier alle Funktionäre über einen bösartigen Kamm


Nur Verbandsfunktionäre, die das bisher ja auch immer wieder neu bewiesen haben..

In den Vereinen scheint das gespalten zu sein, da scheints verschiedene (nicht zu wenige) zu geben, denen tatsächlich die Angler und deren Wünsche der Antrieb sind..

Im Verband scheint das nur in absoluten Einzelfällen so zu sein:
Denn was hat jetzt ausgelöst, dass endlich der erste Landesverband Dokumente öffentlich macht (was in bisher über 2 Jahren Fusionsgezerre KEIN EINZIGER Funktionär ansonsten aus  irgendeinem Verband von VDSF/DAFV oder DAV fertig gebracht hat?)?

Angelpolitische Punkte, wie dass nur zur Ernährung geangelt werden soll, Verbot von Wertungsangeln und Qualis, kein Schutz der Gewässerpools, Nachtangelverbote und Abnüppelgebote????

Nein, es war wiederum nur die Kohle, um nix anderes gings da...................................

Und das ist das eigentlich Traurige an der Geschichte, weil es wieder einmal mehr zeigt, dass es heute keinen einzigen Verband gibt- Bund wie Land, DAV wie VDSF/DAFV - der sich wirklich um die Belange der Angler kümmern wollte...

Es geht nur Kohle, Macht, Pfründe, persönliche Eitelkeiten - und ihr bezahlt das noch!!!!!!!

Und Leute, die in mehreren Vereinen - oder auch in beiden Verbänden - sind, zahlen sogar doppelt und dreifach!!!

Weil ja die Verbandsabgaben nicht personenbezogen abgeführt werden, sondern über die Meldungen der Vereine - dementsprechend sieht es auch mit der Stimmverteilung aus..

Von wegen "Ein Mann - eine Stimme"...

Je mehr Kohle, desto mehr Stimmen kann/könnte sich ein Landesverband im Bundesverband "leisten"..............


----------



## Sharpo (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



ivo schrieb:


> 1. Man kann alles schön rechnen.
> 2. Eine etwaige Beitragserhöhung träfe die alten VDSF-Verbände. Der DAV zahlt bereits mehr.



Es träfe beide Verbände.

Der DAv steckt schon seit längerem in den Miesen. Somit reichen deren eingenommenen Beiträge nicht aus.

Sicherlich kommt auf die VDSF Mitglieder der prozentual höhere Beitragssteigerung zu.

Aber was macht das?

Keine Fusion> evtl. auch kein Gewässerpool mehr, da Thüringen(?) mit Bayern(?) den dritten Verband errichten möchte.

Und ich glaube nicht, dass es dann eine friedliche Gewässerteilung gibtt.


----------



## Sharpo (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Ich glaube schon es gebetsmühlenartig zu wiederholen. Es gibt keinen DAV-Gewässerpool.
> Weder der DAV-Bundesverband hat Gewässer in Pacht oder im Eigentum noch der VDSF Bundesverband.
> Die Fusion hat auch null Einfluss auf dies Vereinbarungen der Landesverbände zum Austausch von Angelkarten. Der von Vielen aufgeführte DAV Gewässerpool geht nur nahc den Schema: Gibts Du mir, so gebe ich Dir.
> Ich verfolge die Diskussion und wünschte mir hier mehr Sachlichkeit. Ich habe immer das Gefühl wenn manche hier schreiben haben sie teilweise Schaum vor dem Mund.
> ...



Du hast sicherlich in vielen Punkten recht.

Es gibt viele Vorstände die ihre Mitglieder transparent und ausführlich Informieren.
Aber bei dieser Fusion sehe ich keine Information der Verbände an ihre Mitglieder. Herr Klasing ist derzeit der einzige der öffentlich dazu Stellung bezieht.
Sicherlich muss man nicht über jeden Popans berichten.
Aber spätestens jetzt hätten die Verbände ihre Mitglieder ausführlich Berichten können.
Vorher wären  natürlich Informationen übder das Wieso und Warum nötig gewesen.


Ich bin Angler, ich möchte Wissen was geplant ist, welche Ziele man verfolgt etc. auch auf Bundesebene.
Wenn ich diese Informationen habe kann ich auf den Landesverband über den Verein einwirken.

Deutschland besteht nicht nur aus dummen und desinteressierten Bürgern oder Anglern.

Aber leider führen die meisten Vorstände ihren Verein/ Verband als Diktator.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



> Herr Klasing ist derzeit der einzige der öffentlich dazu Stellung bezieht.
> 
> Ich bin Angler, ich möchte Wissen was geplant ist, welche Ziele man verfolgt etc. auch auf Bundesebene.


Und, das muss ich bei meiner sicher nicht unberechtigten Verbandsfunktionärsschelte auch zugeben:
*Er ist bis dato auch der einzige Verbandsfunktionär, der wirklich einmal - wenn auch verklausuliert - Inhalte und Ziele der Fusion angemahnt hat!*



> Als Präsident des LSFV Niedersachsen und insbesondere auch als Vereinsvorsitzender eines Mitgliedsvereins habe ich Schwierigkeiten, eine derartige Entwicklung zu billigen und einem möglichen Zusammenschluss ohne erkennbarer Perspektive zuzustimmen. Ich bin entäuscht, dass bislang noch keine Vorstellungen organisationeller *und konzeptioneller Art* den Verbänden und Vereinen zugetragen worden sind.



Erst wenn Inhalte und Ziele erst einmal vereinbart und offen gelegt worden sind, kann man als Verband und Funktionär erst überhaupt erwarten, dass Angler sie wirklich ernst nehmen.

Dann erst können Angler darüber diskutieren, ob sie diese Ziele teilen und weiterhin finanzieren wollen über die Vereine!!

Denn mit einem einheitlichen Verband würde dieser auch die angelpolitische Richtung vorgeben, an welche sich auch die Landesverbände zu halten hätten und die von Anglern finanziert werden müssen.

So gesehen muss man hier Herrn Klasing wirklich loben.

DER ERSTE AUS DER GANZEN VERBANDSRIEGE in DAV und VDSF/DAFV, der das wirklich mal anmahnt..


Lassen wir da dann mal die Frage um die Motivation großzügig schlicht außen vor und sind nur voll des Lobes!!!!......


----------



## Honeyball (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Bei allem Lob für Herrn Klasing sollten wir nicht vergessen, dass es in S-H auch einen VdSF-Landesverband gibt, der über ein offenes Internetforum den Dialog mit der angelnden Öffentlichkeit sucht.

Ich habe dort mal nachgefragt, wie die Argumente von Herrn Klasing dort gesehen werden. (hier nachzulesen)


----------



## Sharpo (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und, das muss ich bei meiner sicher nicht unberechtigten Verbandsfunktionärsschelte auch zugeben:
> *Er ist bis dato auch der einzige Verbandsfunktionär, der wirklich einmal - wenn auch verklausuliert - Inhalte und Ziele der Fusion angemahnt hat!*
> 
> 
> ...




Bevor ich eine Fusion anstrebe, muss ich doch definieren was ich damit bezwecke. Was für Ziele man hat, also das Wieso und Warum.
Wohin will man in der Zukunft?

Offensichtlich hat der Bundesverband VDSF und auch DAV dies versäumt ihren Landesverbänden mitzuteilen.

Wo soll es hingehen?

Wollen beide Verbände fusionieren um eine Insolvenz abzuwenden?


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Nicht, dass wir das schon seit über Jahren anmahnen würden und genau das schon immer unser größter Kritikpunkt war...,


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

*Und ein weiteres Lob an Herrn Klasing und seinen Verband!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Das erste Mal werden verbandsseitig tatsächlich mal Angler gefragt, wie sie zur Fusion stehen!!!

Und sie können ihre Meinung sogar per Abstimmung kundtun!!!!

http://www.lsfv-nds.de/

Langsam wird mir der Mann sympathisch, *obwohl* er Verbandsfunktionär ist!!


Wenngleich immer noch die Frage bleibt, warum nicht alle Funktionäre und Verbände von Anfang an versucht haben, Angler zu informieren und mitzunehmen...

Dann wäre viel Porzellan nicht zerschlagen worden!!

Und Verbände und ihre Funktionäre würden in ihrer Gesamtheit kein so elendes, inkompetentes und widerwärtiges Bild abgeben wie es jetzt nun mal ist seit dem Gezerre um die sogenannte "Fusion"......


----------



## Zoddl (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Keine Fusion> evtl. auch kein Gewässerpool mehr, da Thüringen(?) mit Bayern(?) den dritten Verband errichten möchte.


Nüschd gibts mit Bayern!
Zum 01.01.2013 verlässt der Thüringer TLAV, da fristgerecht gekündigt, den VDSF und tritt dem DAV bei. Zusammen mit dem AFVOT (DAV-LV Thüringen Ost) bildet sich dann aus den beiden der LAVT.
Nur der VANT "will" halt immer noch nich so recht, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.

Da kann Bayern wohl alleine Bundesverband spielen...


Grüzzze
Zoddl


----------



## Sharpo (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Nüschd gibts mit Bayern!
> Zum 01.01.2013 verlässt der Thüringer TLAV, da fristgerecht gekündigt, den VDSF und tritt dem DAV bei. Zusammen mit dem AFVOT (DAV-LV Thüringen Ost) bildet sich dann aus den beiden der LAVT.
> Nur der VANT "will" halt immer noch nich so recht, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Info.


----------



## Honeyball (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Nüschd gibts mit Bayern!
> Zum 01.01.2013 verlässt der Thüringer TLAV, da fristgerecht gekündigt, den VDSF und tritt dem DAV bei.



Aber wenn die im November zum DAFV verschmelzen, weil der VdSF den DAV schluckt, wen verlässt der TLAV dann und wem tritt er bei???? :m


----------



## gründler (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Aber wenn die im November zum DAFV verschmelzen, weil der VdSF den DAV schluckt, wen verlässt der TLAV dann und wem tritt er bei???? :m


 

Moin Moin


Gerüchteküche an: 
Dann bilden einige die jetzt schon zusammen Kaffe trinken,einen neuen 4.ten Verband unabhängig von allen anderen Verbänden.

Gerüchteküche aus.


|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Gerücht oder nicht;-))))

Alles besser als ein bundeseinheitlicher VDFS/DAFV...........................................


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Davon ab:
Isses nicht interessant, dass zu der ganzen Geschichte jetzt keinerlei öffentliche Reaktion seitens VDSF-Bund, DAV-Bund oder irgendeinem anderen Landesverband aus VDSF/DAFV, DAV oder Inititiative kommt?????

*Wann, wenn nicht jetzt, wäre doch die Gelegenheit, das mal richtig anzufangen???????*

Ziele formulieren, Angler dazu befragen, externen Sachverstand (juristisch wie finanzmäßig) dazu holen, dann einen Weg festlegen und das Ganze mit, statt wie bisher gegen die Angler anzugehen...

Ich mein ja nur...............................

Nicht, dass wir das nicht schon seit Jahren vorschlagen würden............

Vielleicht gibts ja doch ein paar Funktionäre mit Rückrat statt nur einem Gummikreuz, die auch mal über ihren Schatten springen können...

Und wir ein paar mehr loben könnten....................

*Und ein weiteres Lob an Herrn Klasing und seinen Verband!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Das erste Mal werden verbandsseitig tatsächlich mal Angler gefragt, wie sie zur Fusion stehen!!!

Und sie können ihre Meinung sogar per Abstimmung kundtun!!!!

http://www.lsfv-nds.de/


----------



## leopard_afrika (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

für mich fehlen nur noch die interessenvertretung der "freien angler" und die "rutenrevoluzzer" ( ;-) , piraten sollte man sich nicht nennen, sonst bekommen noch welche wegen des direkten wasserbezuges angst    ), dann ist alles beim gewohnten. ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Bevor ich eine Fusion anstrebe, muss ich doch definieren was ich damit bezwecke. Was für Ziele man hat, also das Wieso und Warum.
> Wohin will man in der Zukunft?



Haargenau das.

Und ich erlaube mir mal auf einen Beitrag von mir von Juli 2011 zu verweisen.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3383165&postcount=53

Genau das haben wir immer und immer wieder gefordert, und genau das wurde von beiden Verbänden völlig ignoriert.

Es ist eine Schande, dass die Möglichkeit zu einer Einheit der Deutschen Angler so leichtfertig und arrogant zerschlagen wurde.

Denn völlig egal, was jetzt bei den Fusionsverhandlungen rauskommt, mit "Einheit" hat das aber auch gar nichts mehr zu tun.


----------



## leopard_afrika (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Zitat: "Es ist eine Schande, dass die Möglichkeit zu einer Einheit der Deutschen Angler so leichtfertig und arrogant zerschlagen wurde."

... und auch das ist nichts neues in deutschland! ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Vielleicht ist das, was da in Niedersachsen passiert ein Weckruf für andere Funktionäre und Verbände...........

Auch wenn bis jetzt zu der ganzen Geschichte keinerlei öffentliche Reaktion seitens VDSF-Bund, DAV-Bund oder irgendeinem anderen Landesverband aus VDSF/DAFV, DAV oder Inititiative kommt?????

*Wann, wenn nicht jetzt, wäre die Gelegenheit, das mal richtig anzufangen???????*

Ziele formulieren, Angler dazu befragen, externen Sachverstand (juristisch wie finanzmäßig) dazu holen, dann einen Weg festlegen und das Ganze mit, statt wie bisher gegen die Angler anzugehen...

Ich mein ja nur...............................

Nicht, dass wir das nicht schon seit Jahren vorschlagen würden............

Vielleicht gibts ja doch ein paar Funktionäre mit Rückrat statt nur einem Gummikreuz, die auch mal über ihren Schatten springen können...

Und wir ein paar mehr loben könnten....................

*Und ein weiteres Lob an Herrn Klasing und seinen Verband!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Das erste Mal werden verbandsseitig tatsächlich mal Angler gefragt, wie sie zur Fusion stehen!!!

Und sie können ihre Meinung sogar per Abstimmung kundtun!!!!

http://www.lsfv-nds.de/


----------



## leopard_afrika (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

@thomas
das ist zwar ein guter anfang. aber leider nur ein tropfen auf dem kalten stein! wieder nur lokal begrenzt. dieses hickhack, diese *uneinheitlich*keit bei der "ver*einig*ung" werden dem zusammengeschlossenen verband auf jahre hin die reputation als "einheitliche" vereinigung/ interessenvertretung der dt. angler absprechen, sowohl auf nationaler als auch internationaler ebene! und das kind ist nun mal in den brunnen gefallen, das hüh und hott im vorfeld, das undemokratische verhalten der verbände ist so offensichtlich zutage getreten, daß nichts mehr hilft, dem ganzen überwiegend positives abzugewinnen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Man kann dem nix positives abgewinnen, da geb ich Dir recht..

Man kann nur die Hoffnung haben, dass die Angler, die das alles zahlen, über ihre Vereine das Funktionärsge........  entweder zum umdenken und anders handeln oder zum abdanken zwingen..

Auch wenn die Hoffnung zugegeben gering ist - sie stirbt zuletzt............


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Und - auch das muss man leider festhalten:
Da sind die organisierten Angler genauso schuld wie die Verbände und Funktionäre, dass das zu diesem ganzen üblen und widerwärtigen Gezerre um die Fusion kommen konnte,...

Denn seit 2 Jahren stehen die Infos rund um die Fusion, die man auch abseits der nicht stattgefundenen Veröffentlichungen der Verbände und Funktionäre bekommen hat, öffentlich lesbar - sie hätten reagieren können und ihre Funktionäre und Geschäftsführer zum Teufel jagen und durch vernünftige(re) ersetzen...

Hier mal so kurz aus dem Magazin zur Fusion:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/maerz-2010/fusion-der-anglerverbaende.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/april2010/standpunkte-stammtisch-verbandsfusion.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/mai-2010/wer-ist-dafuer-oder-dagegen-fusion-dav-vdsf.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...dpunkte-stammtisch-verbandsfusion-teil-2.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juni2010/treffen-beim-dav-in-berlin.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juli-2010/an-alle-anglerverbaende.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...and-und-vdsf-bund-fuer-oder-gegen-angler.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...d-dav-der-vergleich-teil-1-die-satzungen.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...en-omerta-oder-doch-lieber-drueber-reden.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...inlich-und-wieder-grosse-chance-vergeben.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...ng-einverleiben-oder-bessere-alternative.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/oktober-2010/offener-brief-an-die-verbaende.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...f-unseren-offenen-brief-an-die-verbaende.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/november-2010/neue-fragen-zur-fusion.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...esst-der-vdsf-die-fusion-bewusst-platzen.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...tworten-auf-unsere-nachfragen-zur-fusion.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...n-oder-denn-sie-wissen-nicht-was-sie-tun.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...en-eine-bedrohte-art-der-deutsche-angler.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/februar-2011/angler-und-ihre-vertretung.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...tretbar-ist-einen-neuen-verband-gruenden.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...erbaende-und-praesidenten-und-hoffmann-v.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...ion-hallo-zukunft-tschuess-vergangenheit.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...-kaempft-weiter-gegen-einheit-der-angler.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...nde-an-alle-angelvereine-und-alle-angler.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/mai-2011/vdsf-und-die-fusion-die-naechste-schote.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juni-2011/angler-eine-wohltat-fuer-deutschland.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...s-dav-auf-das-gespraechsangebot-des-vdsf.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...vom-exhortist-von-erich-an-peter-mohnert.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...-oder-selters-ein-weiterer-offener-brief.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juli-2011/vdsf-und-demokratieverstaendnis.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...kurze-geschichte-der-scheiternden-fusion.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juli-2011/vdsf-fusion-expraesident-schreibt-klartext.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juli-2011/die-fusion-vdsf-bleibt-stur.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2011/kommentar-zur-initiative-pro-dafv.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...-anarchie-oder-freiheit-in-verantwortung.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...isch-bedingungsloser-uebertritt-zum-vdsf.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...fache-weg-zu-einem-einheitlichen-verband.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...terstuetzung-einer-zielfuehrenden-fusion.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...-landesverbandes-saechsischer-angler-e.v.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...sident-redet-klartext-fusionsfundstuecke.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...lieber-greenpeace-als-vdsf-dafv-oder-dav.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...einsame-erklaerung-markstein-und-mohnert.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...inhalt-der-geplanten-uebernahme-des-da-v.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...er-die-kommunikation-mit-vdsf-verbaenden.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...olle-des-herrn-mohnert-bei-der-vdsf-gmbh.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...-vom-exhortist-von-erich-an-peter-teil-2.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...den-verbandspraesidenten-aus-der-zukunft.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...brief-an-alle-verbaende-und-funktionaere.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...stem-peter-mohnert-anzeigen-gegen-angler.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...praesident-peter-mohnert-zeigt-angler-an.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...en-dav-zu-den-verhandlungen-mit-dem-vdsf.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/dezember-2011/fragen-an-die-vdsf-landesverbaende.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...-totengraeber-des-angelns-in-deutschland.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...-nach-den-versammlungen-bei-vdsf-und-dav.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...ion-angler-in-sachsen-anhalt-wehren-sich.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...n-den-lavb-dav-landesverband-brandenburg.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...guenther-zur-fusion-endspurt-rueckwaerts.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/januar-2012/erstklassige-verbands-und-lobbyarbeit.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...rband-zur-uebernahme-des-dav-in-den-vdsf.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...rband-zur-uebernahme-des-dav-in-den-vdsf.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/januar-2012/am-haken-praesidenten.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/februar-2012/thema-oeffentlichkeitsarbeit-und-vdsf.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...spille-fuer-dav-angler-in-sachsen-anhalt.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/maerz-2012/am-haken-praesidenten-2.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...-vdsf-vizepraesidenten-sittliche-unreife.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...arksteins-schmierentheater-naechster-akt.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/maerz-2012/deutscher-anglerverband-ruhe-in-frieden.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...aatsanwalt-mit-strafanzeige-gegen-angler.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/maerz-2012/dav-bund-laesst-keine-journalisten-zu.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...f-welche-seite-schlagen-sich-die-laender.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/april-2012/fusion-endgueltig-gescheitert.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...er-bald-keine-mitglieder-mehr-im-verband.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...omas-guenther-zum-schreiben-von-pro-dafv.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...des-dav-gedanken-von-dr.-thomas-guenther.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...z-anstaendigkeit-und-verbandsfunktionaer.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...huss-ein-kommentar-von-thomas-finkbeiner.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...ss-ein-kommentar-von-dr.-thomas-guenther.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...ss-ein-kommentar-von-dr.-thomas-guenther.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...de-vdsf-verliert-groessten-landesverband.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...-landesverband-bayern-kuendigt-beim-vdsf.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...egen-anglerfreundliche-gesetzesumsetzung.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...verraeter-im-dav-brandenburg-und-sachsen.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...att-anglerfusion-von-dr.-thomas-guenther.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...t-durch-spaltung-von-dr.-thomas-guenther.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juli-2012/aktuelle-verbands-und-fusionsdiskussionen.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juli-2012/dav-die-angler-vergessen.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2012/fusion-wegweisend.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2012/fusion-praesident-mohnert-ausgebootet.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2012/fusion-zuenglein-an-der-waage.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...-praesidiumsgegner-werden-immer-staerker.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2012/dav-verbandsausschuss-aktuelle-infos.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...usion-nach-dem-fischereitag-in-papenburg.html.......


----------



## Sharpo (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

@thomas

Waren Dein Team und/oder Du mal aktiv und habt die Landesverbände um Stellungnahme bezüglich des Beitrages von Herrn Klasing gebeten?

Der Zugriff auf LSFV Niedersachsen scheint heute alle Rekorde zu brechen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Noch nicht - weil ich grade echt nicht dazu komme..

Hier klingelts Telefon am Stück, diverse Aufgaben der Tagesarbeit, Anspo steht an, wo wir hinmüssen..

Ist aber geplant...

Wird ja auch interessant werden, ob und wie Frau Dr. Happach-Kassan nächste Woche sich nun wie versprochen an die Beantwortung unserer Fragen macht, angesichts der Entwicklungen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=248784


Und da weder Verbände noch Funktionäre für Lichtgeschwindigkeitbekannt sind (bis jetzt kam ja zu der ganzen Geschichte auch noch keinerlei öffentliche Reaktion seitens VDSF-Bund, DAV-Bund oder irgendeinem anderen Landesverband aus VDSF/DAFV, DAV oder Inititiative) , werden wir das dann nach der Anspo angehen und dann mal wieder Fragen stellen..................

Mal sehen, wies dann so mit der Kommunikation ausehen wird ;-))))


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Mich beschäftigt da zugegeben z. B. auch diese Frage (da ich ja kein Jurist bin):
Wenn jetzt ein Verband/Funktionär der Fusion wie bisher geplant zustimmt - angesichts der nun öffentlich gewordenen Dokumente um die Finanzen - kann man den dann strafrechtlich oder zivilrechtlich drankriegen??

Veruntreuung, Betrug, was weiss ich, wie man das juristisch nennt, in ein finanziell offenes Messer zu rennen....

Und, auch der Gedanke beschäftigt mich:
Kann es damit zu tun haben, dass im DAV darüber abgestimmt werden soll, dass sich die Mitglieder des DAV vepflichten sollen, nach efolgter Fusion nicht zu klagen???:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249965

Weniger werden die Fragen jedenfalls nicht.............


----------



## Sharpo (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Die finanzen werden da sicherlich jetzt keine Rolle spielen.
Warum sollten zwei Verbände mit negativen Bilanzen nicht fusionieren dürfen?

Die gehen janicht an die Börse. Die Verbindlichkeiten (wenn vorhanden) gehen auf die neue Gesellschaft/ Verband über.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Insolvernzverschleppung würde mir noch einfallen .....


----------



## smithie (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Veruntreuung, Betrug, was weiss ich, wie man das juristisch nennt, in ein finanziell offenes Messer zu rennen....


Hat das bei den Lehmann-brother jemanden interessiert/strafrechtliche Konsequenzen für jemanden bedeutet? Ich glaube nicht |kopfkrat


----------



## smithie (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Insolvernzverschleppung würde mir noch einfallen .....


ist mir aus dem GmbH-Recht bekannt, aber im Vereinsweisen? |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Kein Wunder dann, wenn das keine Konsequenzen in einem Verband für denjenigen hat, der das angezettelt oder zu verantworten hat, wenn dann sowas rauskommt wie nun aktuell us Niedersachsen zu lesen, weil sich endlich einer getraut hat, das zu veröffentlichen ;-)))


----------



## Sharpo (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Insolvernzverschleppung würde mir noch einfallen .....




Trifft nicht zu weil beide Verbände auf erspartes Geld zugreifen. Ist legitim.

Sie sind somit Zahlungsfähig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

noch.........

Mir weniger Mitgliedern (die werden ja wohl mal die vielen Doppel- und Mehrfachmitgliedschaften bereinigen, oder??), gleichzeitig im Schnitt geringeren Beiträgen  wie geplant wird das wohl nicht lange auf sich warten lassen ..
;-))

Aber was weiss ich schon......

Wir hatten ja noch nie recht bei irgendwas rund um die Fusion ;.-)))))


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

PS:
Außerdem möchte ich mich entschuldigen, dass auch ich jetzt noch mit der Finanzscheixxe anfange...

Wo es ja im Kern um was ganz anderes gehen sollte:
Vielleicht ist das, was da in Niedersachsen passiert ein Weckruf für andere Funktionäre und Verbände...........

Auch wenn bis jetzt zu der ganzen Geschichte keinerlei öffentliche Reaktion seitens VDSF-Bund, DAV-Bund oder irgendeinem anderen Landesverband aus VDSF/DAFV, DAV oder Inititiative kommt!!!!!!

*Wann, wenn nicht jetzt, wäre die Gelegenheit, das mal richtig anzufangen???????*

Ziele formulieren, Angler dazu befragen, externen Sachverstand (juristisch wie finanzmäßig) dazu holen, dann einen Weg festlegen und das Ganze mit, statt wie bisher gegen die Angler anzugehen...

Ich mein ja nur...............................

Nicht, dass wir das nicht schon seit Jahren vorschlagen würden............

Vielleicht gibts ja doch ein paar Funktionäre mit Rückrat statt nur einem Gummikreuz, die auch mal über ihren Schatten springen können...

Und wir ein paar mehr loben könnten....................

*Und ein weiteres Lob an Herrn Klasing und seinen Verband!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Das erste Mal werden verbandsseitig tatsächlich mal Angler gefragt, wie sie zur Fusion stehen!!!

Und sie können ihre Meinung sogar per Abstimmung kundtun!!!!

http://www.lsfv-nds.de/


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



smithie schrieb:


> ist mir aus dem GmbH-Recht bekannt, aber im Vereinsweisen? |kopfkrat




Spielt da nicht auch eine gewisse GmbH eine Rolle ? In deren Bücher kann man aber nicht reinschauen.

Weiß ich aber nicht, alles spekulativ.


----------



## Sharpo (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> noch.........
> 
> Mir weniger Mitgliedern (die werden ja wohl mal die vielen Doppel- und Mehrfachmitgliedschaften bereinigen, oder??), gleichzeitig im Schnitt geringeren Beiträgen  wie geplant wird das wohl nicht lange auf sich warten lassen ..
> ;-))
> ...



Die Mehrfachmitgliedschaften zahlen doch auch mehrfach.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

1 Mann - 1 Stimme

Ist sowas wie ein demokratischer Grundsatz...

Oder willst Du damit gutheissen, dass man in Verbänden sich so Stimmenmehrheiten kaufen könnte??

Vereine im Landesverband, indem sie einfach mehr Mitglieder melden, wenn sie die Kohle haben..

Landesverbände im Bundesverband genauso...

Und wie soll das erst nach einer Fusion werden, da ja viele auch sowohl in einem VDSF- wie auch DAV-Verein/Verband organisiert sind??

Nach den jetzt öffentlich gewordenen Dokumenten würde mich persönlich gar nix mehr wundern.....................


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Mal ne ganz andere Betrachtungsweise.

Diese jetzt veröffentlichten Finanzberichte müssten doch jedem Verantwortlichen im Landesverband vorgelegen haben.

Nun frage ich mich, was einen wirtschaftlich gesunden Landesverband dazu treiben kann, einem solch finanziellen schwarzen Fusionsloch zuzustimmen?

Ein gesunder Verband, wie der LSFV-Niedersachsen es offenbar ist, müsste sich doch mit Händen und Füßen dagegen wehren, dort hineingezogen zu werden. Tut er ja auch.

Und die anderen ? 

Nix mehr zu verlieren ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Hat auch ne Logik ;-))))

Du meinst also, dieser Fusion wie bis jetzt geplant, kann eigentlich nur ein Landesverband zustimmen, der finanziell selber noch schlechter als die Bundesverbände dasteht?

Wer weiss schon, was da rauskommt, wenn man da mal die Wirtschaftsprüfer durchlassen würde - was die Landesverbände so mit dem Geld der Angler so treiben ;-))

Nach dem, was jetzt schon bei den Dachverbänden rauskam...........


----------



## Sharpo (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz andere Betrachtungsweise.
> 
> Diese jetzt veröffentlichten Finanzberichte müssten doch jedem Verantwortlichen im Landesverband vorgelegen haben.
> 
> ...



Wo ist das Problem mit der negativen Bilanz?
Ich sehe da kein Problem wenn die Beiträge der Mitglieder entsprechend angepasst werden und/ oder die Verbände anfangen zu sparen.

Also Ausgaben streichen und Gehälter kürzen.  :q

Eine Frechheit ist meines Erachtens, dass die Verbände in dem Bezug nicht ehrlich sind.

Hat man den Landesverbänden versprochen das es nicht teurer wird?

Wenn ja, wieso? Beide Bundesverbände machen doch schon seit Jahren minus.
Wieso wurden beide Vorstände bei der Jahreshauptversammlung entlastet?

Welches Interesse haben die Landesverbände in der Sache?
Wieso lassen deren Vertreter in den versammlungen so abwatschen?

Dr. so und so etc. sind doch keine dummen Kinder.


----------



## Zoddl (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

halb-OT:


Honeyball schrieb:


> Aber wenn die im November zum DAFV verschmelzen, weil der VdSF den DAV schluckt, wen verlässt der TLAV dann und wem tritt er bei???? :m


Na dem AFVOT, der dann natürlich im DAFV wäre. |kopfkrat
Die Kündigung als Mitglied im VDSF hätte früher oder später, unabhängig vom Fusionshickhack der Bundesverbände, ohnehin stattfinden müssen. Ziel in Thüringen ist es immer noch, alle drei Landesverbände (+IG?) zu einem Landesverband zu vereinen.

So oder so, für den neuen Verbandsmitgliedsausweis werd ich wohl zum Bildhauer müssen.





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Wann, wenn nicht jetzt, wäre doch die Gelegenheit, das mal richtig anzufangen???????*
> 
> Ziele formulieren, Angler dazu befragen, externen Sachverstand (juristisch wie finanzmäßig) dazu holen, dann einen Weg festlegen und das Ganze mit, statt wie bisher gegen die Angler anzugehen...


(Vorab, ich habe mir die PDFs noch nicht durchgelesen, da einiges an Arbeit um die Ohren. Kann also sein, dass ich mit meiner Vermutung falsch liege)
Niedersachsen ist nicht Teil der Initiative ProDAFV und gehört vermutlich zu jenen, die gegen eine Hauruck - Fusion in 2012 gestimmt haben. Argument der Befürworter einer späteren Fusion waren doch angeblich fehlende Unterlagen betreffs Finanzen seitens des DAV, wenn ich nicht irre?
Ebenso ist das VDSF-Präsidium gegen eine solche Fusion noch in 2012. Und genau dieses Präsidium bittet jetzt seine Landesverbände solche Dokumente öffentlich zu kommunizieren? Da ist doch was oberfaul!

Und vom Formulieren "neuer" Ziele, also der Umgestaltung des Satzungsentwurfs für den DAFV, hab ich auf der Internetseite des LV Niedersachsens bisher noch nichts gelesen. Einzig die negativen Bilanzen werden als Grund für eine spätere Fusion aufgeführt, nicht jedoch die Inhalte und Ausrichtung des neuen zu gründenden Verbandes.

Auch wenn die Kommunikation auf der Internetseite des LV Niedersachsens durchaus löblich sein mag... kann auch allein dazu dienen, den Willen des VDSF-Präsidiums nach einer späteren Fusion zu stärken. Und zwar ohne "inhaltliche" Umorientierung!


Aber wie gesagt, ich brauch erstmal mehr Zeit die Dokumente zu lesen. Zur Not löscht meine Posting einfach 

Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



> Hat man den Landesverbänden versprochen das es nicht teurer wird?


Man hört ja so einiges, was so in den Hinterzimmern ausgemauschelt wurde - unabhängig davon, wie viel davon am Ende des Tages wirklich stimmt.....

Dass dieser Gedanke, dem Bundesverband weniger Geld zu geben, gerade bei den Gründern der Initiative, Bayern und Brandenburg, eine größere Rolle gespielt haben soll, wurde aber mehrfach aus verschiedenen Quellen behauptet...


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



> Niedersachsen ist nicht Teil der Initiative ProDAFV und gehört vermutlich zu jenen, die gegen eine Hauruck - Fusion in 2012 gestimmt haben


Meines Wissens gehörte dieser niedersächsische Verband sogar zu den wenigen, die mit Mohnerts Präsidium für den Vorschlag im Verbandsausschuss "probe"gestimmt hatten, eigenmächtig die Satzung zu ändern und sich DAFV zu nennen - und dann könne ja jeder "rüberfusionieren", der das wolle...




> Auch wenn die Kommunikation auf der Internetseite des LV Niedersachsens durchaus löblich sein mag... kann auch allein dazu dienen, den Willen des VDSF-Präsidiums nach einer späteren Fusion zu stärken. Und zwar ohne "inhaltliche" Umorientierung!


Hab ich ja auch schon vermutet (s.o., Abstimmungsverhalten)...

Dennoch ist es ein richtiger Schritt als Anfang, zuerst einmal unmfassend zu informieren und die Angler zu fragen...

Ob bei den Betonköpfen in den Verbänden daraus weitere richtige Schritte folgen werden, steht in den Sternen - mich würde es freuen..


----------



## Sharpo (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Angeblich haben die Landesverbände erst jetzt Unterlagen zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen.
Angeblich wurden se vom VDSF gebeten diese für eine Abstimmung öffentlich Auszulegen (lt. Gesetz vorgeschrieben).

Herr Klasing hat nicht nur die Finanzierung als alleinigen Grund gegen einer Fusion genannt sogar auch die Nichtnennung von Zielen und Perspektiven etc..

Also, selbst die Landesverbände wissen nicht mal um was es genau geht.

Pauschales Argument: Mit einer Stimme sprechen.
(Genaue Gründe konnte mir ein Vorstandsmitglied auch nicht nennen. Ich dumm, er Doktor, was stell ich bloss für Fragen.)

Die Aktion von Herr Klasing, egal was dahinter Steckt, ist dennoch Lobenswert.

1. Endlich mal eine öffentliche Meinung
2. endlich mal offizielle Unterlagen.

Diverse andere Verbände bzw. deren Vorsitzende schweigen ja beharrlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



> *Diverse* andere Verbände bzw. deren Vorsitzende schweigen ja beharrlich.


*ALLE ANDEREN* bis jetzt.......

Schämen sollen die sich!!!!!!!

Schande über sie!!!!

Sie hätten über 2 Jahre Zeit gehabt, die Angler umfassend zu informieren und mitzunehmen..


----------



## Sharpo (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Meines Wissens gehörte dieser niedersächsische Verband sogar zu den wenigen, die mit Mohnerts Präsidium für den Vorschlag im Verbandsausschuss "probe"gestimmt hatten, eigenmächtig die Satzung zu ändern und sich DAFV zu nennen - und dann könne ja jeder "rüberfusionieren", der das wolle...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn ich Herrn Klasing glauben darf, muss ich Dir wiedersprechen Thomas.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Das wäre schön, wenn sich der Irrtum auf den ersten Teil meines Postings beziehen würde:
Man irrt sich manchmal wirklich gerne................

Bis jetzt habe ich aber noch zu keinem Funktionär/Verband wirkliches Vertrauen..

Es wäre weniger schön, wenn es sich auf den zweiten Teil beziehen würde:


> Dennoch ist es ein richtiger Schritt als Anfang, zuerst einmal unmfassend zu informieren und die Angler zu fragen...
> 
> Ob bei den Betonköpfen in den Verbänden daraus weitere richtige Schritte folgen werden, steht in den Sternen - mich würde es freuen


----------



## Sharpo (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das wäre schön, wenn sich der Irrtum auf den ersten Teil meines Postings beziehen würde:
> Man irrt sich manchmal wirklich gerne................
> 
> Bis jetzt habe ich aber noch zu keinem Funktionär/Verband wirkliches Vertrauen..
> ...



Ich bezog es auf den ersten Teil.
Herr Klausing macht auf mich nicht den Eindruck eines Mohnert- Anhängers.

Aber...läuft/ lief diese Fusion wirklich über Herrn Mohnert?
Solangsam habe ich da auch meine Zweifel. Trotz seiner Aktion gegen das Board.

Muss diese Pro- Gruppierung wirklich die bessere Seite sein?

Hat Herr Klausing, mit dem was er dort aktuell schildert unabhängig von Herrn Mohnert nicht Recht?

Der LFV Westfalen u. Lippe e.V., ein Pro - Mitglied hat so gut wie nichts über die Fusion berichtet.


----------



## ivo (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Kann es damit zu tun haben, dass im DAV darüber abgestimmt werden soll, dass sich die Mitglieder des DAV vepflichten sollen, nach efolgter Fusion nicht zu klagen???:



Klär mich mal bitte auf. Wer stimmt da über was ab????


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



> Muss diese Pro- Gruppierung wirklich die bessere Seite sein?


Es gibt Stand jetzt überhaupt keinen guten Verband für Angler - weder im DAV, noch im VDSF/DAFV, noch in der Inititative, weder in Land noch im Bund..

Es besteht nur die Chance, dass sich was ändert - bis jetzt leider nur in Niedersachsen, die mit der aktuellen Aktion der Veröffentlichung und des Angler fragens einen guten Anfang machten - warten wir ab, wies weitergeht..........

Wie das alles ablief, wer wie handelte zu welcher Zeit bezüglich der Fusion, kannst Du hier mal grob nachlesen (zeitliche Abfolge von oben (älteste) nach unten (neueste)):
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/maerz-2010/fusion-der-anglerverbaende.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/april2010/standpunkte-stammtisch-verbandsfusion.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/mai-2010/wer-ist-dafuer-oder-dagegen-fusion-dav-vdsf.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...dpunkte-stammtisch-verbandsfusion-teil-2.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juni2010/treffen-beim-dav-in-berlin.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juli-2010/an-alle-anglerverbaende.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...and-und-vdsf-bund-fuer-oder-gegen-angler.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...d-dav-der-vergleich-teil-1-die-satzungen.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...en-omerta-oder-doch-lieber-drueber-reden.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...inlich-und-wieder-grosse-chance-vergeben.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...ng-einverleiben-oder-bessere-alternative.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/oktober-2010/offener-brief-an-die-verbaende.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...f-unseren-offenen-brief-an-die-verbaende.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/november-2010/neue-fragen-zur-fusion.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...esst-der-vdsf-die-fusion-bewusst-platzen.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...tworten-auf-unsere-nachfragen-zur-fusion.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...n-oder-denn-sie-wissen-nicht-was-sie-tun.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...en-eine-bedrohte-art-der-deutsche-angler.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/februar-2011/angler-und-ihre-vertretung.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...tretbar-ist-einen-neuen-verband-gruenden.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...erbaende-und-praesidenten-und-hoffmann-v.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...ion-hallo-zukunft-tschuess-vergangenheit.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...-kaempft-weiter-gegen-einheit-der-angler.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...nde-an-alle-angelvereine-und-alle-angler.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/mai-2011/vdsf-und-die-fusion-die-naechste-schote.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juni-2011/angler-eine-wohltat-fuer-deutschland.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...s-dav-auf-das-gespraechsangebot-des-vdsf.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...vom-exhortist-von-erich-an-peter-mohnert.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...-oder-selters-ein-weiterer-offener-brief.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juli-2011/vdsf-und-demokratieverstaendnis.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...kurze-geschichte-der-scheiternden-fusion.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juli-2011/vdsf-fusion-expraesident-schreibt-klartext.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juli-2011/die-fusion-vdsf-bleibt-stur.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2011/kommentar-zur-initiative-pro-dafv.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...-anarchie-oder-freiheit-in-verantwortung.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...isch-bedingungsloser-uebertritt-zum-vdsf.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...fache-weg-zu-einem-einheitlichen-verband.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...terstuetzung-einer-zielfuehrenden-fusion.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...-landesverbandes-saechsischer-angler-e.v.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...sident-redet-klartext-fusionsfundstuecke.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...lieber-greenpeace-als-vdsf-dafv-oder-dav.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...einsame-erklaerung-markstein-und-mohnert.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...inhalt-der-geplanten-uebernahme-des-da-v.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...er-die-kommunikation-mit-vdsf-verbaenden.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...olle-des-herrn-mohnert-bei-der-vdsf-gmbh.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...-vom-exhortist-von-erich-an-peter-teil-2.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...den-verbandspraesidenten-aus-der-zukunft.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...brief-an-alle-verbaende-und-funktionaere.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...stem-peter-mohnert-anzeigen-gegen-angler.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...praesident-peter-mohnert-zeigt-angler-an.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...en-dav-zu-den-verhandlungen-mit-dem-vdsf.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/dezember-2011/fragen-an-die-vdsf-landesverbaende.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...-totengraeber-des-angelns-in-deutschland.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...-nach-den-versammlungen-bei-vdsf-und-dav.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...ion-angler-in-sachsen-anhalt-wehren-sich.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...n-den-lavb-dav-landesverband-brandenburg.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...guenther-zur-fusion-endspurt-rueckwaerts.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/januar-2012/erstklassige-verbands-und-lobbyarbeit.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...rband-zur-uebernahme-des-dav-in-den-vdsf.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...rband-zur-uebernahme-des-dav-in-den-vdsf.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/januar-2012/am-haken-praesidenten.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/februar-2012/thema-oeffentlichkeitsarbeit-und-vdsf.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...spille-fuer-dav-angler-in-sachsen-anhalt.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/maerz-2012/am-haken-praesidenten-2.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...-vdsf-vizepraesidenten-sittliche-unreife.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...arksteins-schmierentheater-naechster-akt.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/maerz-2012/deutscher-anglerverband-ruhe-in-frieden.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...aatsanwalt-mit-strafanzeige-gegen-angler.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/maerz-2012/dav-bund-laesst-keine-journalisten-zu.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...f-welche-seite-schlagen-sich-die-laender.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/april-2012/fusion-endgueltig-gescheitert.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...er-bald-keine-mitglieder-mehr-im-verband.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...omas-guenther-zum-schreiben-von-pro-dafv.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...des-dav-gedanken-von-dr.-thomas-guenther.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...z-anstaendigkeit-und-verbandsfunktionaer.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...huss-ein-kommentar-von-thomas-finkbeiner.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...ss-ein-kommentar-von-dr.-thomas-guenther.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...ss-ein-kommentar-von-dr.-thomas-guenther.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...de-vdsf-verliert-groessten-landesverband.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...-landesverband-bayern-kuendigt-beim-vdsf.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...egen-anglerfreundliche-gesetzesumsetzung.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...verraeter-im-dav-brandenburg-und-sachsen.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...att-anglerfusion-von-dr.-thomas-guenther.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...t-durch-spaltung-von-dr.-thomas-guenther.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juli-2012/aktuelle-verbands-und-fusionsdiskussionen.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juli-2012/dav-die-angler-vergessen.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2012/fusion-wegweisend.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2012/fusion-praesident-mohnert-ausgebootet.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2012/fusion-zuenglein-an-der-waage.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...-praesidiumsgegner-werden-immer-staerker.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2012/dav-verbandsausschuss-aktuelle-infos.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...usion-nach-dem-fischereitag-in-papenburg.html.......


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



ivo schrieb:


> Klär mich mal bitte auf. Wer stimmt da über was ab????



Jetzt am Wochenende ist ja DAV-Verbandsausschuss.
Da soll drüber abgestimmt werden, dass kein Landesverband des DAV nach der Fusion gegen diese klagt.

Was bei mehrheitlicher Annahme auch bedeutet, dass das auch die Verbände nicht können, die sich das offen lassen wollen und deswegen dagegen stimmen wollen - sonst bräuchte man ja eh nicht abstimmen, wenn man sicher wäre, dass das keiner vorhat..


----------



## Fischer am Inn (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Hi



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dennoch ist es ein richtiger Schritt als Anfang, zuerst einmal unmfassend zu informieren und ...
> 
> ..


 
Nein, das ist keine umfassende Information. Hier werden ein paar Brocken einfach hingeschmissen. Es wird nicht der Zusammenhang erklärt, es werden keine Alternativen vorgestellt und es wird auch nicht auf mögliche Konsequenzen hingewiesen.
Das ist nicht Information sondern Desinformation. 

Bleibt nur die Frage ob das Absicht/Strategie oder Unvermögen ist.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Wegberger (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Hallo,



> Bleibt nur die Frage ob das Absicht/Strategie oder Unvermögen ist.


wie das das noch mit "Amigos" ......?


----------



## ivo (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jetzt am Wochenende ist ja DAV-Verbandsausschuss.
> Da soll drüber abgestimmt werden, dass kein Landesverband des DAV nach der Fusion gegen diese klagt.
> 
> Was bei mehrheitlicher Annahme auch bedeutet, dass das auch die Verbände nicht können, die sich das offen lassen wollen und deswegen dagegen stimmen wollen - sonst bräuchte man ja eh nicht abstimmen, wenn man sicher wäre, dass das keiner vorhat..



Das Abstimmungsergebnis wird das Papier nicht Wert sein auf dem es steht. Man kann keinen LV per Abstimmung verpflichten nicht zu klagen. Dazu müssten schriftliche Garantien durch die jeweiligen LV ausgereicht werden. Jedes Präsidium das diese Garantie heraus gibt muss sich im Fall der Fälle sehr unangenehmen Fragen bei der nächsten Versammlung stellen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



> Hier werden ein paar Brocken einfach hingeschmissen


Genau das ist Information!!!
Denken dürfen die Angler schon selber...........



> Es wird nicht der Zusammenhang erklärt,


Das wäre dann auch der Kommentar und nicht mehr die Info....

Da ja erst jetzt die Dokumente veröffentlicht werden durften (vorher hatten ja beide Bundesverbände immer darauf gedrängt, dass nix nach aussen kommt) bwz. aus rechtlichen Gründen sogar ausgelegt werden MUSSTEN, können da jetzt die Dachverbände nix mehr gegen machen..

*Und ich finde das lobenswert, dass hier nicht nur ausgelegt wird, sondern öffentlich informiert!!!!!!!!*

*KEIN EINZIGER ANDERER Landesverband *hat bisher dazu öffentlich informiert oder gar die Angler gefragt.

Das ist ein Anfang - ob und wie es weitergeht, werden wir sehen.

Vielleicht führt Niedersachsen eine neue Kultur bezüglich Information und Mitnahme der Angler ein...

*Vielleicht gehen sie auch wieder den Weg zurück, den ja ALLE ANDEREN Landesverbände bis jetzt beschreiten:
Angler sollen zahlen und das Maul halten, sie müssen weder gefragt noch informiert werden ........*


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



ivo schrieb:


> Das Abstimmungsergebnis wird das Papier nicht Wert sein auf dem es steht. Man kann keinen LV per Abstimmung verpflichten nicht zu klagen. Dazu müssten schriftliche Garantien durch die jeweiligen LV ausgereicht werden. *Jedes Präsidium das diese Garantie heraus gibt muss sich im Fall der Fälle sehr unangenehmen Fragen bei der nächsten Versammlung stellen..*.


Träumer - das ist nur der bereits beschrittene Weg des DAV in den VDSF/DAFV, den ja die Mehrheit der im DAV organisierten Angler genauso will - sonst hätten sie ja schon genug Zeit gehabt, sich zu wehren....

Siehe hier (weil hier offtopic):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249965


----------



## basslawine (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *
> Angler sollen zahlen und das Maul halten, sie müssen weder gefragt noch informiert werden ........*



Na ja, wenn man sie fragt (siehe Umfrage http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_acepolls&view=poll&id=2:fusion) kommt ja auch absolut nicht das raus was man hören will.
Ich find das Ergebnis schon fast erschreckend, hätte gedacht das die "Fusion, aber erst später..." Antwort ganz vorne liegen würde.
Da dürfte sich der eine oder andere Funktionär die zugeschwollenen Augen reiben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



basslawine schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn man sie fragt (siehe Umfrage http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_acepolls&view=poll&id=2:fusion) kommt ja auch absolut nicht das raus was man hören will.
> Ich find das Ergebnis schon fast erschreckend, hätte gedacht das die "Fusion, aber erst später..." Antwort ganz vorne liegen würde.
> Da dürfte sich der eine oder andere Funktionär die zugeschwollenen Augen reiben.


Und????????????????????????????????????????????????????

Sind Verbände und Funktionäre dazu da, Angler zu belehren?

Oder dazu, deren Wünsche aufzunehmen und, soweit möglich,  durchzusetzen??

Diktatoren der Angler also - oder Dienstleister für Angler??

Sollen die Funktionäre und Verbände weiterhin wie bisher den Anglern erklären, was sie zu denken haben und wie sie zu handeln haben als Basis?

Oder denken die Funktionäre und Verbände auch mal dran, dass die Basis sie auch alle bezahlt und sie daher vielleicht auch mal auf die Basis hören sollten????




Da ja erst jetzt die Dokumente veröffentlicht werden durften (vorher hatten ja beide Bundesverbände immer darauf gedrängt, dass nix nach aussen kommt) bwz. aus rechtlichen Gründen sogar ausgelegt werden MUSSTEN, können da jetzt die Dachverbände nix mehr gegen machen..

*Und ich finde das lobenswert, dass hier nicht nur ausgelegt wird, sondern öffentlich informiert!!!!!!!!*

*KEIN EINZIGER ANDERER Landesverband *hat bisher dazu öffentlich informiert oder gar die Angler gefragt.

Das ist ein Anfang - ob und wie es weitergeht, werden wir sehen.

Vielleicht führt Niedersachsen eine neue Kultur bezüglich Information und Mitnahme der Angler ein...

*Vielleicht gehen sie auch wieder den Weg zurück, den ja ALLE ANDEREN Landesverbände bis jetzt beschreiten:
Angler sollen zahlen und das Maul halten, sie müssen weder gefragt noch informiert werden ........*


----------



## gründler (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



basslawine schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn man sie fragt (siehe Umfrage http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_acepolls&view=poll&id=2:fusion) kommt ja auch absolut nicht das raus was man hören will.
> Ich find das Ergebnis schon fast erschreckend, hätte gedacht das die "Fusion, aber erst später..." Antwort ganz vorne liegen würde.
> Da dürfte sich der eine oder andere Funktionär die zugeschwollenen Augen reiben.


 

Ist das ein Wunder???


|wavey:


----------



## Fischer am Inn (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Hi



basslawine schrieb:


> Ich find das Ergebnis schon fast erschreckend, ...Da dürfte sich der eine oder andere Funktionär die zugeschwollenen Augen reiben.


 
Das tun sie nicht, denn es ist das vorkalkulierte Ergebnis rausgekommen und mit dem kann man wunderbar arbeiten ohne sich selber aus der Deckung begeben zu müssen. "Man vollzieht ja nur den Wunsch der Basis".

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Kalkuliertes Ergebnis oder nicht:
Das ist ein Anfang - ob und wie es weitergeht, werden wir sehen.

Vielleicht führt Niedersachsen ja jetzt (endlich!!!) eine neue Kultur bezüglich Information und Mitnahme der Angler ein...

*Vielleicht gehen sie auch wieder den Weg zurück, den ja ALLE ANDEREN Landesverbände bis jetzt beschreiten:
Angler sollen zahlen und das Maul halten, sie müssen weder gefragt noch informiert werden ........*

Wir werden beobachten und sehen , berichten und kommentieren.........


----------



## Wegberger (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Hallo Fischer am Inn,



> Das tun sie nicht, denn es ist das vorkalkulierte Ergebnis rausgekommen


Hast du da sichere Quellen, für diese Aussage ?

LG
Wegberger


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

siehe oben:
Ist doch wurscht!!
Es ist ein guter Anfang - nun werden wir sehen, was draus wird..


----------



## basslawine (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und????????????????????????????????????????????????????



Fusion = TOTGEBURT

Mit ca. 3/4 der Befragten dagegen sollten  die Verbände alles bisher (im stillem Kämmerlein) ausbaldowerte so schnell wie möglich in die Tonne treten und von vorn anfangen.

Man könnte zwar versuchen sich damit rauszureden, dass da Spassvögel, Spielverderber und das hundsgemeine AB die Umfrage geflashmobt haben um den Verbänden eins auszuwischen, aber letztendlich sprechen die Zahlen eine eindeutige Sprache.

nur für den Fall, dass die Umfrage heute nachmittag wieder verschwindet:

Zur Zeit stehts (15:20 Uhr/ 364 Teilnehmer)
Fusion...
....dagegen 237
.....später 87
.... mir egal 10
.... unbedingt noch 2012 30

Wer weiss, das könnte doch tatsächlich der langersehnte Wendepunkt sein.
Jetzt wo die Dokumente und Umfrageergebnisse einmal auf dem Tisch sind, muss sich doch jeder Verband klar sein, dass die Fakten nicht so einfach unter den Teppich gekehrt werden können.
Die momentane trügerische Stille (z.B. auf Honeyballs Post im anglerforum-SH kam bisher nur ein mickriges "Ohh.., deutliche worte..." ) deutet für mich eher auf eine hektische Betriebsamkeit im Hintergrund. 
Eine nettgemeinte "Wir regeln das schon für Euch"-Nachricht reicht diesmal nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



> Fusion = TOTGEBURT


Ich seh das etwas anders - die Angler sind schlauer, wenn man sie lässt, als sich das die Funktionäre denken..

Sie wollen nur keine Fusion der jetzigen Verbände mit den jetzigen Akteuren..

*Würde man dagegen fragen:*
Ob die Angler einen Bundesverband wollen, der sich dafür einsetzt, dass Angler nicht immer weiteren Restriktionen ausgesetzt sind, der dafür eintritt, dass nicht nur der Verzehr der Fische und die Hege sinnvolle Gründe fürs Angeln sind, sondern dass es viele weitere gibt, der die Landesverbände an die Kandarre nimmt, um das auch in jedem Bundesland duchzusetzen, einen Bundesverband der offen informiert und kommuniziert über seine Ziele, die Wege dahin aufzeigt und die Angler vorher dazu befragt, einen Bundesverband der finanziell gesichert ist und auch keine finanziellen Fragen offen lässt (wie die jetzigen Dokumente ja deutlich für beide Verbände zeigen, der Punkt VDSF-GmbH ist da ja sogar noch ausgeklammert), und, und, und.... *würde man das so fragen, würde eine große Zustimmung unter ALLEN Anglern sicher sein - da bin ich sicher....*


Dass kein normal denkender Angler die jetzigen Betonköpfe in den jetzigen Verbandswagenburgen fusioniert sehen will, ist doch aber nach all dem würdelosen und widerwärtigen Gezerre der letzten Jahre mehr als nur einsehbar........


----------



## gründler (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



basslawine schrieb:


> Fusion = TOTGEBURT
> 
> Mit ca. 3/4 der Befragten dagegen sollten die Verbände alles bisher (im stillem Kämmerlein) ausbaldowerte so schnell wie möglich in die Tonne treten und von vorn anfangen.
> 
> ...


 

Bis zum 16.11.2012 soll die Umfrage stehen bleiben,steht auch unten links auf der Seite.

Sollte man nun zurückrudern macht man sich noch mehr als lächerlich in vielen Augen der Anglerschaft und dessen kompletten anhang.


|wavey:


----------



## basslawine (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich seh das etwas anders - die Angler sind schlauer, wenn man sie lässt, als sich das die Funktionäre denken..
> 
> Sie wollen nur keine Fusion der jetzigen Verbände mit den jetzigen Akteuren..
> 
> ...



#6vollste Zustimmung!

ich meinte auch eher

Fusion (in der momentan angedachten Art und Weise) = TOTGEBURT

Leider etwas sinnentfremdend verkürzt


----------



## smithie (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ..., dass nicht nur der Verzehr der Fische und die Hege sinnvolle Gründe fürs Angeln sind, sondern dass es viele weitere gibt, ...


ich weiß OT: welche fallen Dir da so spontan noch alle ein?


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

ot an:


> welche fallen Dir da so spontan noch alle ein


viele soziale, ökologische, ökonomische..

Siehe:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juni-2011/angler-eine-wohltat-fuer-deutschland.html

Zitat daraus:


> *Fazit*
> Angler - in der Gesamtheit, trotz schwarzer (zu bekämpfender) Schafe - sind für die Natur, die Gewässer, die Tiere, die Gesellschaft und die Wirtschaft in ganz Deutschland so wichtig, dass jeder alles dafür tun sollte, Angler und das Angeln in Deutschland zu fördern.
> 
> Ob Politik, theoretische Schützer oder fehlgeleitete Sportfischerverbandsfunktionäre....


ot aus

Und um wieder zum Thema zu kommen:


basslawine schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn man sie fragt (siehe Umfrage http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_acepolls&view=poll&id=2:fusion) kommt ja auch absolut nicht das raus was man hören will.
> Ich find das Ergebnis schon fast erschreckend, hätte gedacht das die "Fusion, aber erst später..." Antwort ganz vorne liegen würde.
> Da dürfte sich der eine oder andere Funktionär die zugeschwollenen Augen reiben.


Und????????????????????????????????????????????????????

Sind Verbände und Funktionäre dazu da, Angler zu belehren?

Oder dazu, deren Wünsche aufzunehmen und, soweit möglich,  durchzusetzen??

Diktatoren der Angler also - oder Dienstleister für Angler??

Sollen die Funktionäre und Verbände weiterhin wie bisher den Anglern erklären, was sie zu denken haben und wie sie zu handeln haben als Basis?

Oder denken die Funktionäre und Verbände auch mal dran, dass die Basis sie auch alle bezahlt und sie daher vielleicht auch mal auf die Basis hören sollten????




Da ja erst jetzt die Dokumente veröffentlicht werden durften (vorher hatten ja beide Bundesverbände immer darauf gedrängt, dass nix nach aussen kommt) bwz. aus rechtlichen Gründen sogar ausgelegt werden MUSSTEN, können da jetzt die Dachverbände nix mehr gegen machen..

*Und ich finde das lobenswert, dass hier nicht nur ausgelegt wird, sondern öffentlich informiert!!!!!!!!*

*KEIN EINZIGER ANDERER Landesverband *hat bisher dazu öffentlich informiert oder gar die Angler gefragt.

Das ist ein Anfang - ob und wie es weitergeht, werden wir sehen.

Vielleicht führt Niedersachsen eine neue Kultur bezüglich Information und Mitnahme der Angler ein...

*Vielleicht gehen sie auch wieder den Weg zurück, den ja ALLE ANDEREN Landesverbände bis jetzt beschreiten:
Angler sollen zahlen und das Maul halten, sie müssen weder gefragt noch informiert werden ........*


----------



## Brotfisch (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Die Nachricht hat aus meiner Sicht zwei festhaltenswerte Aspekte:

1.) Der Präsident eines LV veröffentlicht _im Internet (sic!)_ die Finanzdokumente zum _bundespolitischen _Thema Verbandsvereinigung und nimmt dazu sogar noch Stellung, und zwar kritisch. Dabei erklärt er sogar seine Schwierigkeiten, angesichts der spät bekannt gewordenen Fakten zuzustimmen.

2.) Es gibt Überlegungen, die Fusion jetzt wegen eines Haushaltsdezifits von 180 T€ scheitern zu lassen.

ad 1.) Die Veröffentlichung ist in jeder Hinsicht zu begrüßen, ja sie ist in Form und Inhalt richtungweisend. Sie erfüllt alle Ansprüche an moderne interne Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, zielt auf Herstellung von Transparenz durch Information und stellt daher ein Musterbeispiel an gelebter Verbandsdemokratie dar. Dass ein führender Funktionär öffentlich bekennt, dass und aus welchen realen Gründen Schwierigkeiten mit einer geplanten Entscheidung hat, also eben nicht nur "abnickt", ist ein Vorgang, der für die Zukunft hoffen lässt. Ich wünsche Herrn Klasing, dass er dafür nicht von der Hinterzimmerfraktion, aber ebensowenig von den Rundumkritikern in den Schwitzkasten genommen wird. Denn der von ihm gegangene Weg der Öffentlichkeit ist richtig und notwendig.

ad 2.) Inhaltlich kann man ganz anderer Meinung sein. Das Fehlen von 180 T€ ist nun kein wirklicher Grund, Fusion und Zeitplan in Frage zu stellen (die beide aus hinreichend besprochenen Gründen durchaus kritikwürdig waren). Angesichts des Gesamtvolumens ist das eine Summe, die erwirtschaftet werden kann. Auch gibt es durchaus Einsparpotenziale, wobei natürlich die Frage der Refinanzierung oder besser der Stabilisierung des Gesamthaushaltes eine politische ist: Ob und wie durch Einsparungen bei den Ausgaben oder durch Mehreinnahmen durch Beitragserhöhungen, das sollen die Finanzfunktionäre erarbeiten und die JHV mit Mehrheit beschließen. Unlösbar ist das Problem jedenfalls nicht. Und eine Verschiebung der Fusion erleichtert die Lösung auch nicht.

Im Übrigen waren die Haushalte und die Abschlüsse der beiden Verbände sicher zumindest für interessierte Fachfunktionäre seit Langem zugänglich. Jedenfalls auf der Ebene der verhandlungsführenden Präsidien hätte man an dieser Stelle längst gegenseitige Transparenz herstellen, sprich die Finanzhosen herunter lassen und dann die notwendigen Berechnungen anstellen müssen. Dass das unterlassen wurde, gehört zu den vielfach aufgezeigten handwerklichen Mängeln im Fusionsprozess, die sich, wie das aktuelle Beispiel zeigt, irgendwie meistens rächen.

Das Kind ist in den Brunnen gefallen, aber nicht der ganze Familienclan. Man sollte jetzt Ruhe bewahren und die richtigen Schlüsse ziehen. Die Fusion verhindert nicht, dass die Probleme gelöst werden und die Probleme müssen nicht die Fusion verhindern. Wer jetzt mit dem Popanz drastischer Beitragserhöhungen über die Portemonnaies der Mitglieder versucht, an der Basis Stimmung gegen die Fusion zu machen, der geht das Risiko ein, im Fusionsprozess ein Scheitern ohne erklärbaren Grund eingegangen zu sein. Natürlich sollten die Macher der Fusion jetzt schnell Transparenz darüber herstellen, wie und zu welchem Preis sie das Problem lösen wollen. Denn an keiner Stelle ist die Basis so unberechenbar aufgeregt, wie beim eigenen Geld. Kein Scheitern wäre lächerlicher, als eine fehlende Zustimmung, die sich erst während des "Vereinigungsparteitags" ergibt.


----------



## velvet (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Meines Wissens gehörte dieser niedersächsische Verband sogar zu den wenigen, die mit Mohnerts Präsidium für den Vorschlag im Verbandsausschuss "probe"gestimmt hatten, eigenmächtig die Satzung zu ändern und sich DAFV zu nennen - und dann könne ja jeder "rüberfusionieren", der das wolle...


 
Da irrst Du Dich aber!

Es wird hierbei über Beweggründe auch sowieso zuviel spekuliert.

Niedersachsen hat im April 2012 für eine Verschiebung der Fusion bereits gestimmt und auch eine notwendige Zeitschiene bis 2014 aufgrund der offensichtlichen Probleme gefordert.

Diese Info habe ich aus der JHV des LSFV im Mai 2012.


----------



## Sharpo (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Die Nachricht hat aus meiner Sicht zwei festhaltenswerte Aspekte:
> 
> 1.) Der Präsident eines LV veröffentlicht _im Internet (sic!)_ die Finanzdokumente zum _bundespolitischen _Thema Verbandsvereinigung und nimmt dazu sogar noch Stellung, und zwar kritisch. Dabei erklärt er sogar seine Schwierigkeiten, angesichts der spät bekannt gewordenen Fakten zuzustimmen.
> 
> ...



Danke, sehe ich auch so.
Mein Kritikpunkt an der Sache ist:

Wenn ich diese negative Bilanz kenne, kann ich nicht einen Mitgliedsbeitrag von 2 Euro festschreiben.
Ich kann es nur dann, wenn ich gleichzeitig auch Vorschläge liefer wie ich dieses Minus abarbeite.
Also in kürzester Zeit eine positive Bilanz erwirtschafte.


----------



## Brotfisch (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Das ist nicht unplausibel. Nds hat schon immer sorgsam darauf geachtet und mitgeredet, was die Bundesfinanzen betrifft. Die Kritik ist ja auch nicht ganz von der Hand zu weisen. Schlechtes Handwerk an einer Stelle, wo man eigentlich erwarten darf, dass man dafür sorgt, auf der sicheren Seite zu sein.
Aber etwas ganz anderes ist die Frage, welche Schlüsse zur Lösung man daraus zieht. Und dabei sind alle gut beraten, wenn sie darüber nach dem vorbildlich öffentlichen Vorgehen des Herrn Klasing tun: Transparent und demokratisch.


----------



## Sharpo (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Herr Klasing ist erst seit 2010 im Verbandsausschuss.
Seit 2011 Verbandsvorsitzender.

Nur zur Info.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Zum Thema Finanzen allgemein:
War erwartet man von Verbänden wie denen im VDSF, die mit Herrn Ripperger einen Landesverbandspräsidenten zum Vize für Finanzen im Bund machen, der mehrmals im eigenen Landesverband wegen finanzieller Unklarheiten nicht entlastet wurde????????????
Einstimmig, wie VDSF-üblich, nehm ich mal an..





> Denn an keiner Stelle ist die Basis so unberechenbar aufgeregt, wie beim eigenen Geld. Kein Scheitern wäre lächerlicher, als eine fehlende Zustimmung, die sich erst während des "Vereinigungsparteitags" ergibt.


*Stimmt - lächerlich ist die ganze Fusionsveranstaltung, die ganzen Verbände, die ganzen Funktionäre.​*
Weil die sich nie um Angler und deren Wünsche gekümmert haben.

Weil die ganze Geschichte von vorneherein falsch von den falschen Leuten über die Köpfe der Angler hinweg angegangen wurde.

*Man kann nur hoffen, dass das jetzt endgültig scheitert!*

Und dass dann die alte Zöpfe abgeschnitten und die alten Betonköpfe entsorgt werden..

*Und dann einfach mal ne Denkpause einlegen - mindestens 3 Monate, besser mehr............*

Und dass dann die Verbände anfangen, sich auf ihre Aufgabe zu besinnen:
Die zu vertreten, von denen sie bezahlt werden:
Die Angler!

Und wenn man aus dem Verbandselfenbeinsturm dann mal in die Niederungen der Angler herabsteigt, wird man als Funktionär und Verband schnell merken, dass Angler gerne einen einheitlichen Verband hätten:
*Denn würde man fragen:*
Ob die Angler einen Bundesverband wollen, der sich dafür einsetzt, dass Angler nicht immer weiteren Restriktionen ausgesetzt sind, der dafür eintritt, dass nicht nur der Verzehr der Fische und die Hege sinnvolle Gründe fürs Angeln sind, sondern dass es viele weitere gibt, der die Landesverbände an die Kandarre nimmt, um das auch in jedem Bundesland duchzusetzen, einen Bundesverband der offen informiert und kommuniziert über seine Ziele, die Wege dahin aufzeigt und die Angler vorher dazu befragt, einen Bundesverband der finanziell gesichert ist und auch keine finanziellen Fragen offen lässt (wie die jetzigen Dokumente ja deutlich für beide Verbände zeigen, der Punkt VDSF-GmbH ist da ja sogar noch ausgeklammert), und, und, und....* würde man das so fragen, würde eine große Zustimmung unter ALLEN Anglern sicher sein - da bin ich sicher....*

Dass kein normal denkender Angler die jetzigen Betonköpfe in den jetzigen Verbandswagenburgen fusioniert sehen will, ist doch aber nach all dem würdelosen und widerwärtigen Gezerre der letzten Jahre mehr als nur einsehbar........


----------



## Brotfisch (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Herr Klasing ist erst seit 2010 im Verbandsausschuss.
> Seit 2011 Verbandsvorsitzender.
> 
> Nur zur Info.


 

Da ich aus Niedersachsen stamme, habe ich das verfolgt. Er hat aber auch einen Vorgänger, der in VDSF-Kreisen nicht zuletzt wegen seines finanzpolitischen Engagements unvergessen sein dürfte .... ;-)


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Ebenso ist das VDSF-Präsidium gegen eine solche Fusion noch in 2012. Und genau dieses Präsidium bittet jetzt seine Landesverbände solche Dokumente öffentlich zu kommunizieren? Da ist doch was oberfaul!



Natürlich steckt hinter der Veröffentlichung eine Absicht, das ist doch vollkommen klar. 
Das ist aber nicht der springende Punkt. 

Entscheiden ist, *dass* an die Öffentlichkeit gegangen wurde.

Und die Argumente von Herrn Klasing sind nunmal nicht von der Hand zu weisen.

Herr Klasing hat offenbar verstanden, welche Macht die Öffentlichkeit haben kann, wenn man sie denn einbezieht. Und wie gefährlich es in der heutigen Zeit sein kann, sich der Öffentlichkeit zu verweigern, merken nun die übrigen.



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Nein, das ist keine umfassende Information. Hier werden ein paar Brocken einfach hingeschmissen. Es wird nicht der Zusammenhang erklärt, es werden keine Alternativen vorgestellt und es wird auch nicht auf mögliche Konsequenzen hingewiesen.
> Das ist nicht Information sondern Desinformation.
> ...



Grins.... Dein Beitrag hört sich irgendwie nach Pfeifen im Walde an....:q





basslawine schrieb:


> Fusion = TOTGEBURT




http://kenhomer.wordpress.com/2008/11/12/riding-a-dead-horse-the-wisdom-of-the-dakota-indians/

auf Deutsch

http://www.poeschel.net/vermischtes/pferd.php


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Natürlich steckt hinter der Veröffentlichung eine Absicht, das ist doch vollkommen klar.
> Das ist aber nicht der springende Punkt.
> 
> Entscheiden ist, *dass* an die Öffentlichkeit gegangen wurde.
> ...


Der zweite Link ist endgeil und pass wie Faust aufs Auge zu den Verbänden und Funktionären aus DAV, VDSF/DAFV und Initiative!!!!!!

:vik::q:vik::q:vik:


----------



## antonio (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

nicht nur da der paßt in vielen bereichen heutzutage.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Stimmt .

Aber hier gehts ja darum, dass der Verband in Niedersachsen aus der bisher geschlossenen Front anglerfeindlicher Verbände mit Funktionären, die ein würdeloses und widerwärtiges Gezerre um die Fusion veranstalteten, ausgebrochen ist und das erste Mal Angler informiert und mit Dokumenten versorgt UND SOGAR DIE ANGLER NACH IHRER MEINUNG FRAGT!!!! 

http://www.lsfv-nds.de/

Das ist nicht hoch genug zu loben....

In der Hoffnung, dass das beibehalten und ausgebaut wird und dass das auch andere, bisher angler- und informationsfeindliche Verbände übernehmen und umsetzen - das Pferd also noch nicht tot ist, sondern nur gebrochene Haxn hat.

Und im Gegensatz zu meiner oft auch als radikal verschrienen Meinung denke ich hier, dass  so ein Pferd nicht gleich erschossen gehört.

Man kann da auch vorher ne Chance geben..........

Die sollen mal alle nachdenken anfangen - in allen Verbänden....

Sind Verbände und Funktionäre dazu da, Angler zu belehren?

Oder dazu, deren Wünsche aufzunehmen und, soweit möglich,  durchzusetzen??

Diktatoren der Angler also - oder Dienstleister für Angler??

Sollen die Funktionäre und Verbände weiterhin wie bisher den Anglern erklären, was sie zu denken haben und wie sie zu handeln haben als Basis?

Oder denken die Funktionäre und Verbände auch mal dran, dass die Basis sie auch alle bezahlt und sie daher vielleicht auch mal auf die Basis hören sollten????



*KEIN EINZIGER ANDERER Landesverband *hat bisher dazu wie der LSFV-NDS öffentlich informiert oder gar die Angler gefragt.

Das ist ein Anfang - ob und wie es weitergeht, werden wir sehen.

Vielleicht führt Niedersachsen eine neue Kultur bezüglich Information und Mitnahme der Angler ein...

*Vielleicht gehen sie auch wieder den Weg zurück, den ja ALLE ANDEREN Landesverbände bis jetzt beschreiten:
Angler sollen zahlen und das Maul halten, sie müssen weder gefragt noch informiert werden ........*

Vielleicht besinnen sich auch andere und gehen diesen positiv von Niedersachsen angefangenen Weg weiter mit.......

Wir werden sehen, berichten, kommentieren und diskutieren..........


----------



## Fischer am Inn (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Hallo miteinander,

vorab: Das mit den 180.000 jährliches Minus halte ich nicht für ein wirklich durchgreifendes Problem. Ist sicher locker zu lösen. 

Aber ich bleibe jetzt mal an diesem Punkt um aufzuzeigen, von welcher Art der Transparenz die ganze Veranstaltung ist. Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass das Minus bei 180.000 liegt. Nur wenn die Sache aufklärend und transparent wäre, dann hätte man darauf hinweisen müssen, dass das Minus bei Nichtzustande kommen der Fusion bei etwa 270.000 liegt. So hoch ist nämlich der Jahresbeitrag des LFV Bayern, der dann jährlich wiederkehrend wegfällt. Ist – wie gesagt – finanziell sicherlich auch machbar. Aber mit Information und Aufklärung hat das nichts zu tun, wenn ich nur die eine Summe in den Raum stelle und die andere (bewusst?) verschweige.

Oder die Sache mit der doppelten Geschäftsstelle: Natürlich ist es absolut kostentreibend wenn ich weitere 8 Jahre zwei Geschäftsstellen betreibe. Aber wäre es nicht wirklich aufklärend, wenn man darauf hinweisen würde, dass die Alternative die betriebsbedingte Kündigung des Personals wäre. Und um wie viel Personal es sich handelt, welchen Sozialstatus die Leute haben (welche Berufsqualifikation? wie alt? wie viele Kinder u.s.w. ?). Man muss da ja bedenken, dass es um normale Bürokräfte (Buchhalter, Sekretärin …) geht. Die haben ganz normale Arbeitsverträge. Die Spitzenfunktionäre wären ja von den betriebsbedingten Kündigungen nicht betroffen, weil sie ja im neuen Verband neu gewählt werden und damit wieder dran sind. Leidtragend wären nur die „normalen“ Arbeitnehmer. Und da kann es aus sozialen Gründen durchaus angebracht sein, dass man für ein paar Jahre doppelgleisig mit zwei Geschäftsstellen fährt.

Für mich ist eine transparente und aufklärende Information gegeben, wenn alle relevanten Fakten benannt werden. Und das Weglassen relevanter Fakten ist für mich manipulativ.

Aber was soll´s. Jetzt steht die Sache so verzerrt im Internet und entfaltet seine Wirkung. Damit müssen Spitzenfunktionäre der Angelverbände umgehen können.

Schauma mal (wie die Lichtgestalt zu sagen pflegt).

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Tja, auch der bayerische Verband hätte veröffentlichen können und öffentlich die Angler informieren - so wie er es für richtig hielte.

Hatter nicht..

Warum wohl?

*Weil ihm die Angler am Arxxx vorbeigehen, solange sie weiterhin brav bezahlen und ansonsten die Schnauze halten und sich von den Funktionären belehren lassen, wie sie zu denken und zu angeln haben?!?!?!?!........

Und genau das Gleiche gilt für JEDEN ANDREN LANDESVERBAND in DAV wie VDSF/DAFV!!*

Ich habe gerade extra nochmal ALLE Seiten der Landesverbände durchforstet - NIRGENDS eine einzige vernünftige Information zur Fusion,

Warum überhaupt, was sind die Ziele etc..

Bei den Bundesverbänden war da ja eh nix zu erwarten...

Und schon gar nichts, NICHT EIN SATZ!!, zur aktuellen Sachlage der nun in beiden Verbänden nachgewiesenen finanziellen Inkompetenz, die nun zur Anglerfeindlichkeit und Kommunikationsverweigerung noch dazu kommt (und da glaube ich dem Wirtschaftsprüfer eher als allen Verlautbarungen aus den Verbänden!!!)..

Egal warum und wieso:
Die EINZIGE AUSNAHME BIS JETZT IST EBEN DER LSFV-NDS!!!

*Wir hindern mit Sicherheit keinen einzigen weiteren Verband daran, endlich auch Infos öffentlich zu machen, Angler zu fragen und mit ihnen zu diskutieren!!!!!*

Nur zu - auch gerne in Bayern!!!

Das ist ein Anfang in Niedersachsen - ob und wie es weitergeht, werden wir sehen.

Vielleicht führt Niedersachsen eine neue Kultur bezüglich Information und Mitnahme der Angler ein...

*Vielleicht gehen sie auch wieder den Weg zurück, den ja ALLE ANDEREN Landesverbände bis jetzt beschreiten:
Angler sollen zahlen und das Maul halten, sie müssen weder gefragt noch informiert werden ........*

Vielleicht besinnen sich auch andere und gehen diesen positiv von Niedersachsen angefangenen Weg weiter mit.......

Wir werden sehen, berichten, kommentieren und diskutieren..........


----------



## Knispel (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist ein Anfang in Niedersachsen - ob und wie es weitergeht, werden wir sehen.
> 
> Vielleicht führt Niedersachsen eine neue Kultur bezüglich Information und Mitnahme der Angler ein...


 
Hier bestimmt nicht, 
http://www.lfvbremen.de/1_Start/25_Aktuelles.html
es herrscht wie immer, dass "tiefe Schweigen im Walde" !


----------



## Sharpo (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> vorab: Das mit den 180.000 jährliches Minus halte ich nicht für ein wirklich durchgreifendes Problem. Ist sicher locker zu lösen.
> 
> ...



Die Sache mit den Kündigungen liegt nicht so einfach.
Wir haben hier eine Betriebsübernahme!

z.B.:
http://www.saarland.ihk.de/ihk-saar...ct&Media.PK=1621&Media.Object.ObjectType=full

Ich bin jetzt kein Arbeitsrechtexperte, aber eine übernahme ist für alle Personen die beste Möglichkeit ihren Job zu behalten.

ich denke, herrn Klasing geht es nicht direkt um die 2 Geschäftsstellen, diese sind nur ein Kostenfaktor.
Der Knackpunkt ist einfach der erhobene Mitgliederbeitrag!
Beide Verbände machen Minus, 2 Geschäftsstellen sind zu finanzieren. Wie soll dies mit einen Beitrag von 2 Euro pro Person gelingen wenn man im Grunde doppelte Kosten hat.
Klar, die Kosten für Publikationen, Messestände etc. werden halbiert.
Mehr aber im Grunde nicht.
Man muss auf Grund der 2 Geschäftsstellen sogar mit steigenden Reisekosten rechnen. 

Die Finanzierung des neuen Verbandes ist einfach zu optimistisch gerechnet.

Und was Bayern angeht, ist hier schon das letzte Wort gesprochen? Bayern raus aus dem VDSF?
Aus welchem Grund?


----------



## Sharpo (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Da ich aus Niedersachsen stamme, habe ich das verfolgt. Er hat aber auch einen Vorgänger, der in VDSF-Kreisen nicht zuletzt wegen seines finanzpolitischen Engagements unvergessen sein dürfte .... ;-)



Kannst Du mich aufklären? 
Wenn nötig auch per PN.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Die Geschichte um die Kohle und die jetzt auch nachgewiesene Inkompetenz in finanziellen Dingen ist ja nicht das Grundproblem, da wirds nur deutlich.
Auch weil die Infos eben aus Verbandskreisen kommen und man nicht wie sonst so oft auf Zuträger und Spekulationen angewisen ist....

Grundproblem ist und bleibt das:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3721595&postcount=175


----------



## Wegberger (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Hallo,

zwei Geschäftstellen sind zwar interressant ...aber Grundstücke und Immobilien für 1 Euro ....da wird es doch spassig ;-)

Wenn selbst ein Wirtschaftprüfer in seinen Bericht zwischen den Zeilen "graue Haare" kriegt .... ein Schelm der hier was unterstellt.

LG
Wegberger


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



> Wenn selbst ein Wirtschaftprüfer in seinen Bericht zwischen den Zeilen "graue Haare" kriegt .... ein Schelm der hier was unterstellt.



Und die ganzen Fragen um die ominöse VDSF-GmbH wurden ja gar nicht behandelt..

Aber wie gesagt:
Die Geschichte um die Kohle und die jetzt auch nachgewiesene Inkompetenz in finanziellen Dingen ist ja nicht das Grundproblem, da wirds nur deutlich.
Auch weil die Infos eben aus Verbandskreisen kommen und man nicht wie sonst so oft auf Zuträger und Spekulationen angewisen ist....

Grundproblem ist und bleibt das:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3721595&postcount=175


----------



## Sharpo (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> zwei Geschäftstellen sind zwar interressant ...aber Grundstücke und Immobilien für 1 Euro ....da wird es doch spassig ;-)
> 
> ...



Die niedrige Bewertung der Immobilien könnten dem Verband viel Geld sparen.  

Dat Parkstadion ist auch mit 1 Euro bewertet worden. 
In den Büchern eines Vereins steht/ stand  es aber mit X Mmillionen(?).


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Der Wirtschaftsprüfer vermisst schlicht eine "detalilierte  Haushaltsplanung unter Berücksichtigung der Änderungen" - damit ist zum Thema Finanzen und der Unfähigkeit der Verbände, dies bis zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt zu leisten, doch schon alles gesagt.

Das eigentlich wichtige für Angler:
Ich habe gerade extra nochmal ALLE Seiten der Landesverbände durchforstet - NIRGENDS eine einzige vernünftige Information zur Fusion,

Warum überhaupt, was sind die Ziele etc..

Bei den Bundesverbänden war da ja eh nix zu erwarten...

Und schon gar nichts, NICHT EIN SATZ!!, zur aktuellen Sachlage der nun in beiden Verbänden nachgewiesenen finanziellen Inkompetenz, die nun zur Anglerfeindlichkeit und Kommunikationsverweigerung noch dazu kommt (und da glaube ich dem Wirtschaftsprüfer eher als allen Verlautbarungen aus den Verbänden!!!)..

Egal warum und wieso:
Die EINZIGE AUSNAHME BIS JETZT IST EBEN DER LSFV-NDS!!!

*Wir hindern mit Sicherheit keinen einzigen weiteren Verband daran, endlich auch Infos öffentlich zu machen, Angler zu fragen und mit ihnen zu diskutieren!!!!!*

Nur zu - auch gerne in Bayern!!!

Das ist ein Anfang in Niedersachsen - ob und wie es weitergeht, werden wir sehen.

Vielleicht führt Niedersachsen eine neue Kultur bezüglich Information und Mitnahme der Angler ein...

*Vielleicht gehen sie auch wieder den Weg zurück, den ja ALLE ANDEREN Landesverbände bis jetzt beschreiten:
Angler sollen zahlen und das Maul halten, sie müssen weder gefragt noch informiert werden ........*

Vielleicht besinnen sich auch andere und gehen diesen positiv von Niedersachsen angefangenen Weg weiter mit.......

Wir werden sehen, berichten, kommentieren und diskutieren..........


----------



## Deep Down (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Also, diese Abstimmung beim LSFV ist in den auszuwählenden Möglichkeiten und deren Bedeutung doch leider ganz weit interpretierbar!

Was heisst den z.B:".......bis alles geklärt ist"??? "Alles" in Bezug nur (!) auf das dort angesprochene Finanzproblem oder umfasst das auch weitere aber leider nicht angesprochene Problematiken einer solchen Fusion ansonsten? 
Ist das nun eine versteckte Botschaft oder ist es einfach nur die Gegenposition zur "Fusion noch in 2012" bis die Finanzen abgeklärt sind?

Ich vermisse daher in der Umfrage auch so etwas wie, dass man gegen eine Fusion unter den derzeitigen Voraussetzungen ist, diese aber ansonsten begrüßt! Stattdessen gibt es nur die Möglichkeit der generellen Ablehnung!
Gerade aus dem Fehlen dieser Möglichkeit könnte sich ergeben, dass der LSFV grundsätzlich mit den derzeitigen Voraussetzungen unter denen die Fusion stattfinden soll einverstanden ist und sich aber nur ausschliesslich an den Finanzen stört!

Im Moment wird mir hier zuviel hineingeheimnist in dieses Verhalten des LSFV und seines Vorsitzenden. 
Letztlich stellt er doch nur das Finanzgehabe in Frage und hinsichtlich der Fusion wird nur nach Hop oder Top gefragt und nicht etwa offen (!) nach Alternativen oder anderen Voraussetzungen!


----------



## Wegberger (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Hallo sharpo,



> In den Büchern eines Vereins steht/ stand  es aber mit X Mmillionen(?)



Und was der Wirtschaftprüfer hier beim VDSF geprüft ? 

LG
Wegberger


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

@ Deep Down:

Du hast recht (bis auf das, dass Herr Klasing auch das fehlen einer Konzeption seitens der Verbände bemängelt hat, nicht nur die Finanzen).

Und??

*In der ganzen Fusionszeit mit jetzt weit über 2 Jahren Dauer ist es das erste Mal, dass ein Verband Angler überhaupt zu ihrer Meinung fragt und nicht nur Funktionäre abnicken lässt..*

Dass bei der mangelnden Erfahrung der Verbände und Funktionäre bei der Kommunikation mit Anglern da vieles optimierbar ist, ist keine Frage...

*Aber:*
Es ist ein Anfang, ein erster kleiner Schritt...

Und die Zeit wird zeigen, ob das verbands- und funktionärstypisch wieder nur taktisches Geplänkel, tricksen, tarnen und täuschen war..

Oder ob sich tatsächlich der erste Verband aufmacht und sich tatsächlich mal um Angler kümmert..

Wir werden es sehen.

Daran, wies weitergeht............


----------



## Deep Down (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Ja, da bin ich ja froh, dass ich Niedersachse bin!|supergri

Nur, was soll man jetzt für ne Botschaft mit seiner Stimme setzten, die nicht beliebig interpretierbar ist? 
Das ein (!) Verband die Interessen der Anglerschaft (!) vertritt, ist  wohl grundsätzlich zu begrüßen. 
Wer sagt andererseits eigentlich, dass man nur einen Verband braucht? Nur weil x-Millionen Fliegen auf 2xA stehen? Zwei große Verbände ermöglichen auch einen gewissen Pluralismus in den Meinungen. Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft! Das sieht man ja in den Reibereien!|
In Angriffen von außen kann die Argumentation und Vorgehensweise gebündelt werden. Insoweit kann sich eine Fusion dann auch von ganz allein ergeben, mithin zusammenwachsen, was zusammen gehört!:q

Immerhin kann man das Verhalten des LSFV im kleinsten Nenner darauf bringen, das es eine spürbare Dosis einer größeren Sandkörnung ins Getriebe darstellt und andere Verbände aus der Lethargie und dem zustimmenden Nickdackelprozedere reißen könnte!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

PS:
Dass ich hier mal das handeln eines Verbandes verteidige, wer hätte das gedacht??
;-))))

Merkt ihr was:
Mir gehts um die Angler, die Sache..

Welcher Verband da was verbrochen hat ist für mich zweitrangig..

Weil momentan eben keiner Angler informiert oder mitnimmt und alle gleich lausig sind - Bund wie Land, VDSF/DAFV wie DAV wie Initiative.........

Und nur der LSFV-NDS hat da den ersten Schritt gemacht, Angler zu informieren und zu fragen....

Ihr dürft aber sicher sein - *VERSPROCHEN!!!:*
Sollte sich das nur als weitere taktische Verbandswiderlichkeit rausstellen, bin ich ganz schnell wieder am kritisieren!!!!!



PS:
Davon ab teile ich Deep Downs Meinung aus dem Posting über mir.....

Es kann sinnvoller sein nach außen mit 2 gleichlautenden Stimmen zu sprechen als mit einer, der eh keiner glaubt - nicht mal die eigenen organisierten Angler, die das aber trotzdem noch bezahlen..


----------



## velvet (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> vorab: Das mit den 180.000 jährliches Minus halte ich nicht für ein wirklich durchgreifendes Problem. Ist sicher locker zu lösen.
> 
> Aber ich bleibe jetzt mal an diesem Punkt um aufzuzeigen, von welcher Art der Transparenz die ganze Veranstaltung ist. Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass das Minus bei 180.000 liegt. Nur wenn die Sache aufklärend und transparent wäre, dann hätte man darauf hinweisen müssen, dass das Minus bei Nichtzustande kommen der Fusion bei etwa 270.000 liegt. So hoch ist nämlich der Jahresbeitrag des LFV Bayern, der dann jährlich wiederkehrend wegfällt. Ist – wie gesagt – finanziell sicherlich auch machbar. Aber mit Information und Aufklärung hat das nichts zu tun, wenn ich nur die eine Summe in den Raum stelle und die andere (bewusst?) verschweige.


 
Grüß Gott lieber Fischer,

wenn Du so gerne spekulierst, Kündigungen mit einbeziehst und rechnest, dann ziehe mal in Betracht, dass, wenn es zur Fusion kommt, der LSFV-Nds vielleicht mit einer Kündigung aus besonderem Anlass (bei der Fusion nach BGB fristlos möglich) den DAFV verlässt und somit weitere 180.000 fehlen. 
Dies wären dann 360.000, eine Ersparnis von 90.000, und somit die ökonomische Lösung. Vielleicht wollte der Präsident diese Variante noch nicht nennen.
Also lass Bayern gehen, mit ihrem Kündigungsgewusele treten sie ja nicht erstmalig im VDSF auf.

Nach meiner Meinung: Wer sich soweit aus dem Fenster wagt wie dieser Verband, wird schon Alternativen geprüft haben.

Also Servus zum Inn!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Auch wenns nur wieder um die eh belanglosen Finanzen geht, das find ich dann doch endgeil:



> Also lass Bayern gehen, mit ihrem Kündigungsgewusele treten sie ja nicht erstmalig im VDSF auf.


:q:vik::q:vik::q


----------



## Deep Down (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Dieses ganze Hickhack, was da veranstaltet wird, ist letztlich ein herrliches Lehrstück in Ausfechtung politischer Eitelkeiten unter Außerachtlassung sämtlicher sonstiger Sachzwänge und Interessen!

Da muß man zugunsten des Herrn Klausing mal anmerken, dass dieser auf ner sachlichen Ebene einen erheblichen und nachvollziehbaren Einwand erhebt, der die Protagonisten des Schmierentheaters in ihrem Treiben mal ganz unerwartet ins Straucheln bringt.
Das ist natürlich ein Hebel, den im Ansatz letztlich alle begrüßen dürften, die die Fusion im angedachten Sinne nicht befürworten wollen.
Welches fusionsverhindernde Einfallstor dieses Ziel erreicht, könnte daher gleichgültig sein!


----------



## Wegberger (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Hallo,

ich würde ja zu gerne wissen, ob es die LV Eichen von VDSF und DAV wirklich bemerken, dass sich diese VDSF-NDS-Sxx an ihrer Borke reibt ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



> Das ist natürlich ein Hebel, den im Ansatz letztlich alle begrüßen dürften, die die Fusion im angedachten Sinne nicht befürworten wollen.


Logo!!

Viel wichtiger finde ich aber (bin halt Don quichottierender Optimist) , dass die Chance auf einen Kulturwandel bei den Verbänden bestehen könnte!!

Wenn es tatsächlich Schule machen sollte, dass Verbände und Funktionäre tatsächlich - und mit dem Willen zuzuhören - Angler informieren UND befragen. 

Und das dann auch aufnehmen nach dem zuhören....


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



> ich würde ja zu gerne wissen, ob es die LV Eichen von VDSF und DAV wirklich bemerken, dass sich diese VDSF-NDS-Sxx an ihrer Borke reibt ?


Nettes Bild ;-))))

Da diese Eichen im Kern faulig sind, werden sie es vielleicht/wahrscheinlich nicht mitkriegen mangels jeglicher Sensibilität durch zu viel abgestorbenes Altholz..........

Und dann irgendwann umfallen...

Sei es im ersten Sturm oder durch die Kettensäge (von wem auch immer geführt...)


----------



## Deep Down (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Die Diskussion könnte tatsächlich endlich langsam Fahrt aufnehmen nach dem   die Widerstreitenden ihre Chance das selbstgesetzte Ziel zu erreichen während des über zwei Jahre andauernde Überraschungseffektes allein aufgrund ihrer Befindlichkeiten verspielten!

Warten wir mal ab, ob die demokratischen Reinigungseffekte nicht auch in dieser Angelegenheit letztendlich zum Tragen kommen!

Die Geschichte zeigt, wer zu spät kommt, den bestraft das Leben!

Es bleibt interessant!|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Stimmt. 
Kann mich nur wiederholen...
Viel wichtiger finde ich aber (bin halt Don quichottierender Optimist) , dass die Chance auf einen Kulturwandel bei den Verbänden bestehen könnte!!


----------



## velvet (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Sorry Thomas, wenn Du das so aufgefasst.

Es sollte nur eine Antwort auf den Hinweis vom Fischer sei, der sich mit dem schnöden Mammon befasste.

Wie schon Fischer gesagt hat, alles ist irgendwie einsparbar.

Auch wären die Angler mit Sicherheit bereit, mehr zu zahlen, wenn Beschränkungen entfallen und die Angelei großzügiger (C&R) ausgeübt werden könnte.

Grundsätzlich sollten aber zur Fusion die Inhalte, der Sinn, die zukünftige Erfolgserwartung und die erarbeiteten Grundsätze und Schwerpunkte transparent gemacht werden. Daneben sollten die Verbesserungen für den einzelnen Angler durch den Zusammenschluss deutlich gemacht werden.

Diese Aussagen fehlen mir auf allen Verbandsseiten.

Daraus kann ich nur folgern, der Prozess der Fusion ist den Verbänden und den Funktionären ziemlich egal.

Wenn jetzt einer aus den LVs ausschert und den Versuch wagt (er bewegt sich auf dünnem Eis im VDSF), dann kann man doch nicht verlangen, dass auf alles geachtet worden ist und eine vollständige Expertise zur Fusion geliefert wird.

Vielleicht sind diese Versuche der Kommunikation erst ein Beginn in den Verbänden.

Schließlich stirbt die Hoffnung ja zuletzt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

*Vollste Zustimmung!!!!!​*


----------



## Deep Down (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Sind die Spitzen erstmal wech, eröffnet sich der Weg zum Wandel von alleine! Das gilt gerade und insbesondere auch für diese letztlich diktatorisch eingerichteten Strukturen!

Ganz nüchtern und ohne Häme gesprochen, erledigt sich so was tatsächlich durch Zeitablauf!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Sind die Spitzen erstmal wech, eröffnet sich der Weg zum Wandel von alleine! Das gilt gerade und insbesondere auch für diese letztlich diktatorisch eingerichteten Strukturen!
> 
> Ganz nüchtern und ohne Häme gesprochen, erledigt sich so was tatsächlich durch Zeitablauf!



Naja, die "zweite Reihe" hat bisher auch nicht gerade geglänzt mit Kompetenz oder Anglerfreundlichkeit.....


----------



## Aegir von Trondur (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Guten Abend,

ja, ja....die Niedersachsen. 

Endlich mal Fakten. 

Wobei mich im nach hinein doch überrascht, welchen Interpretationsspielraum diese Meldung von Herrn Klasing bietet.

Übrigens gefällt einigen LVs auch die Präsidiumsverteilung von 5:3 überhaupt nicht, weil diese Verteilung nicht ansatzweise die Mitgliederzahlen der Verbände wiedergibt. 

Gruß Aegir


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Sind die Spitzen erstmal wech, eröffnet sich der Weg zum Wandel von alleine! Das gilt gerade und insbesondere auch für diese letztlich diktatorisch eingerichteten Strukturen!
> 
> Ganz nüchtern und ohne Häme gesprochen, erledigt sich so was tatsächlich durch Zeitablauf!



Nein, das erledigt die Zeit eben nicht. In der Vergangenheit ist beim VDSF immer ein Linientreuer nachgewachsen. Beim DAV nach Mikulin leider nicht. 

Veränderungen können in diesen Verbänden *niemals* von innen heraus erreicht werden. Veränderungswillige werden gandenlos aussortiert.

Nur mit der Informaton der Öffentlichkeit *und* deren Unterstützung, kann eine Veränderung herbeigeführt werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



> Übrigens gefällt einigen LVs auch die Präsidiumsverteilung von 5:3 überhaupt nicht, weil diese Verteilung nicht ansatzweise die Mitgliederzahlen der Verbände wiedergibt.



Die *zusammengelogenen* Mitgliederzahlen!!

Gerade im VDSF mit den vielen Doppel/Mehrfachmitgliedschaften, weil man für jeden Tümpel in nem anderen Verein sein muss..

Die haben nie die offiziell gemeldeten 620.000 als reale Personen..... 

Weil das ja nicht namentlich erhoben wird, sondern per Meldung über die Vereine geht..

Von wegen 1 Mann - 1 Stimme...

Kann man als reicherer Verein/Verband einfach ein paar mehr melden, um Mehrheiten zu organiseren.........

Gekaufte Demokratie ist damit zumindest möglich....



> Nur mit der Informaton der Öffentlichkeit *und* deren Unterstützung, kann eine Veränderung herbeigeführt werden.


So isses...

Ich habe gerade extra nochmal ALLE Seiten der Landesverbände durchforstet - NIRGENDS eine einzige vernünftige Information zur Fusion,

Warum überhaupt, was sind die Ziele etc..

Bei den Bundesverbänden war da ja eh nix zu erwarten...

Und schon gar nichts, NICHT EIN SATZ!!, zur aktuellen Sachlage der nun in beiden Verbänden nachgewiesenen finanziellen Inkompetenz, die nun zur Anglerfeindlichkeit und Kommunikationsverweigerung noch dazu kommt (und da glaube ich dem Wirtschaftsprüfer eher als allen Verlautbarungen aus den Verbänden!!!)..

Egal warum und wieso:
Die EINZIGE AUSNAHME BIS JETZT IST EBEN DER LSFV-NDS!!!

*Wir hindern mit Sicherheit keinen einzigen weiteren Verband daran, endlich auch Infos öffentlich zu machen, Angler zu fragen und mit ihnen zu diskutieren!!!!!*


Das ist ein Anfang in Niedersachsen - ob und wie es weitergeht, werden wir sehen.

Vielleicht führt Niedersachsen eine neue Kultur bezüglich Information und Mitnahme der Angler ein...

*Vielleicht gehen sie auch wieder den Weg zurück, den ja ALLE ANDEREN Landesverbände bis jetzt beschreiten:
Angler sollen zahlen und das Maul halten, sie müssen weder gefragt noch informiert werden ........*

Vielleicht besinnen sich auch andere und gehen diesen positiv von Niedersachsen angefangenen Weg weiter mit.......

Wir werden sehen, berichten, kommentieren und diskutieren..........


----------



## pro-release (28. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



velvet schrieb:


> Grüß Gott lieber Fischer,
> 
> wenn Du so gerne spekulierst, Kündigungen mit einbeziehst und rechnest, dann ziehe mal in Betracht, dass, wenn es zur Fusion kommt, der LSFV-Nds vielleicht mit einer Kündigung aus besonderem Anlass (bei der Fusion nach BGB fristlos möglich) den DAFV verlässt und somit weitere 180.000 fehlen.
> Dies wären dann 360.000, eine Ersparnis von 90.000, und somit die ökonomische Lösung. Vielleicht wollte der Präsident diese Variante noch nicht nennen.
> ...



Hallo!

Da muss ich auch Brotfisch zustimmen.Habe hier irgendwo gelesen das die Grüne Woche in Berlin sehr viel Geld verschlungen hat. Würde man dort nicht teilnehmen wäre der Betrag von 180000 vielleicht  schon raus. 

Wenn man da so mitliest, scheint das ganze schon ziemlich verworren. 
Da möchte der VDSF die Fusionierung um ein Jahr verschieben, dann gibts eine Initiativgruppe, die diese Fusionierung unbedingt in diesem Jahr möchte, und drohen  mit Austritt falls es nicht zustande kommt. Also wird alles dieses Jahr durchgezogen. Jetzt wiederum stellt sich der Zweitgrößte Landesverband quer und möchte die Fusionierung erst im nächsten Jahr. Würde mich nicht wundern wenn sich diesem Verband auch noch andere anschließen. Eine Gegeninitiativgruppe? |kopfkrat 

Man darf gespannt sein wie sich das ganze entwickelt.


----------



## basslawine (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



pro-release schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Da muss ich auch Brotfisch zustimmen.Habe hier irgendwo gelesen das die Grüne Woche in Berlin sehr viel Geld verschlungen hat. Würde man dort nicht teilnehmen wäre der Betrag von 180000 vielleicht  schon raus.



mglw. OT

Ich bin leider kein Buchprüfungsexperte, aber soweit ich das rauslesen kann (Jahresabschluss2011) kostet der Auftritt auf der grünen Woche irgendwiezwischen 100.000 und 120.000€.
Laut VDSF-Pressemitteilung war der Stand 2012 ca. 500m² groß und laut Grüner Woche Preiskatalog 2013 (und somit war es vorher garantiert weniger, da Messepreise grundsätzlich jedes Jahr steigen) in der Kategorie C für Jagen und Fischen 125€/m², sprich allerhöchstens 63.000€ für die Fläche, die restlichen knapp 40.000€-60.000€ sind für einen B-Movie Standaufbau (ausser hinter den ausgestopften Fischen und den Spanplattenwänden verbirgt sich noch ein 1001Nacht-Samt und Seide-Puffabteil) und Suff, Frass und Übernachtung (oder schreibt man Übernächtigung) draufgegangen.
Halt, sehe gerade es gab auch noch ein feines 15.000l aquarium.
Ob es jedem ordentlichen VDSF-Zwangsmitglied die 20,40 oder 60Cent pro Jahr wert sein sollte, damit sich Mohnert und CO. vor den Augen der Öffentlichkeit standesgemäß präsentieren können, bleibt eine offene Frage.
Unter Verbindlichkeiten tauchen dann auch noch gut 2000€ für eine v+v gmbh Meeresfischen auf, die bei Google leider nicht einen Treffer bringt.
Und (wenn ich das richtig lese?) 24.000€ für diverse Rechtsverfahren, gegen wen denn eigentlich.
Wie gesagt, ich bin kein Buchhalter, und vielleicht muss das ja so sein, aber so langsam fangen mir meine 2x2€ jährlich für diesen Haufen an sauer aufzustossen!



OT off


----------



## Wegberger (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Hallo basslawine,

mir fällt bei deinen Beitrag irgendwie die Hamburg-Mannheimer ein .... wieso nur ?|bigeyes

War das ein Hege-Aquarium ? ansonsten hätte das Teil ja dort leer stehen müssen - da der Inhalt ja längst in der Pfanne gelandet wäre???

LG
Wegberger


----------



## velvet (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Hallo Ihr Beiden,

vielleicht war die Veröffentlichung der Zahlen von VDSF und DAV ein cleverer Schachzug der Niedersachsen um Zug in den Schornstein der Verbände zu bringen.

Auf jeden Fall sind damit viel bislang "Uneingeweihte" sehr geschickt unterichtet worden.


----------



## basslawine (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo basslawine,
> 
> mir fällt bei deinen Beitrag irgendwie die Hamburg-Mannheimer ein .... wieso nur ?|bigeyes
> 
> ...



Herr Kaiser?..., wohl kaum. 
Klär mich auf!
seit 1 1/2 jahren oder länger flackert das Thema hier rum und man googelt sich nen Wolf um an halbwegs belastbare Informationen zu kommen, und seit gestern darf man endlich mal nach Lust und Laune in offiziellen Dokumenten rumstöbern, da brennt einem der (hoffentlich nicht tote) Gaul schon mal durch.
Im Aquarium waren laut Pressemitteilung 

"Weitere, zum Teil bedrohte, heimische Fischarten konnten  in unserem  imposanten, 15 000 Liter Wasser fassenden, Großaquarium beobachtet  werden. Wie in den Vorjahren erwies es sich wieder als ein echter  Blickfang."

 , ob das für ne Anklage wegen Tierquälerei reicht, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. ich denke mal die Herren Funktionäre haben sie nicht in die Pfanne zurückgesetzt!

Gruß Marco


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



> Ob es jedem ordentlichen VDSF-Zwangsmitglied die 20,40 oder 60Cent pro Jahr wert sein sollte, damit sich Mohnert und CO. vor den Augen der Öffentlichkeit standesgemäß präsentieren können, bleibt eine offene Frage


Mitglieder sind ja im VDSF-Bund die Landesverbände, nicht die Angler...

Du musst die Summen also nicht durch zusammengelogene 620.000 Angler teilen (s.o.)...

Und allgemein scheint es bei Funktionären/Verbänden wie bei Krähen gewesen zu sein:
Es werden gegenseitig keine Augen ausgehackt.....

Da aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach auch jeder Landesverband genügend eigene Leichen im Keller hat, warum also bei Bundesverbänden rumstochern??........

Siehst Du doch auch schon daran, wie von allen anderen Landesverbänden in DAV, VDSF/DAFV und Initiative die von NDS veröffentlichten Dokumente nicht so richtig öffentlich gemacht werden...

Da musste wahrscheinlich zur gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Auslage ins hinterletzte Büro um die vorletzte Schublade aufzuziehen (was passiert eigentlich mit der "Fusion", wenn ein Landesverband nicht, wie rechtlich vorgeschrieben, die Dokumente auslegt? Man kann viele Wege finden... ;-))).......



> Und (wenn ich das richtig lese?) 24.000€ für diverse Rechtsverfahren, gegen wen denn eigentlich.


Die Anwälte für den VDSF da waren sicher auch nicht kostenlos, nur umsonst ;-))))
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=227800
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=235707
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249169 

Man hats ja....

;-)))))


----------



## Sharpo (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Guten Morgen,

jetzt geilt euch mal nicht an die einzelnen Beträge auf. An einigen Stellen darf man natürlich nach den Sinn und Zweck fragen.
Wir leben leider in einer Welt in der, der Schein mehr zählt als das Sein.
In euren Vereinen wird es aber nicht besser sein. 
Und dort habt ihr sicherlich  mehr Einfluss.
Fragt mal eure Vorsitzenden in den Verein was die sich so nebenbei aus der vereinskasse einstecken.
Aber wundert euch nicht, alles legal und durch die Hauptversammlung bzw. innerhalb der Vorstände abgesegnet.
(Und bei der Jugendarbeit wird geknausert)

Es wird sich nichts ändern!
Thomas und Co. können soviel meckern wie se wollen. So lange an der Basis nichts geschieht, passiert da oben nichts.

Wie mehrfach gesagt: Postengeschacher etc.  

Machterhalt!

*scheiss was auf die Angler*

Jeder von denen da oben im Landesverband (mit wenigen Ausnahmen) und Bundesverband könnten auch einen Oldtimerverband führen.
Es wäre kein Unterschied erkennbar.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Du hast aber ein negatives Bild von Verbänden und Funktionären ;-)))



> Thomas und Co. können soviel meckern wie se wollen. So lange an der Basis nichts geschieht, passiert da oben nichts.


Stimmt - aber was wir veröffentlichen und in die Welt setzen, ist nunmal da und öffentlich..

Und auch wenn es dauert - da wir nicht nachlassen werden, die gelegten Samenkörnchen zu giessen und zu pflegen, wird es immer mehr Verbänden und Funktionären klar werden, dass ALLES mal rauskommen wird....

Und wenn sie nur aus dieser Angst heraus mal besser informieren, besser die Angler einbinden, mehr auf die Wünsche der Angler hören werden, ist schon viel gewonnen....

Und je mehr einzelne Angler nachdenken werden auf Grund der Veröffentlichungen und je weniger sie sich gefallen lassen werden, desto schneller wird das gehen..

Wir geben durch die Veröffentlichungen und Diskussionen den Dünger, um das schneller vorwärts zu bringen...

Wenn allerdings der Gärtner (Basis in dem Fall) nicht endlich mehr anfängt, das alte verholzte Unkraut zu entsorgen, wird das entsprechend länger dauern......

Aber wenn Ideen erstmal in der Welt sind, kommt irgendwann der Zeitpunkt, an dem sie nicht mehr ignoriert werden können...

Auch die Idee guter Verbände für Angler, die offen informieren, mit den Anglern diskutieren, für Erleichterungen statt mehr Restriktionen kämpfen, die Finanzen offen legen und sich dafür verantworten, denen Mitwirkung und Demokratie ein Bedürfnis und keine Gefahr für ihre Pfründe sind, und, und, und.....


----------



## basslawine (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> jetzt geilt euch mal nicht an die einzelnen Beträge auf.



wie gesagt, der Gaul galoppierte mit mir davon, musste mal sein!



Sharpo schrieb:


> In euren Vereinen wird es aber nicht besser sein.
> Und dort habt ihr sicherlich  mehr Einfluss.
> Fragt mal eure Vorsitzenden in den Verein was die sich so nebenbei aus der vereinskasse einstecken.
> Aber wundert euch nicht, alles legal und durch die Hauptversammlung bzw. innerhalb der Vorstände abgesegnet.
> (Und bei der Jugendarbeit wird geknausert)



Ich habe in meinem Verein zufällig ziemlich tiefe Einsicht in den Geldverkehr, und da ist es eher so dass Jugendwart, Vorsitzender etc. ggf. Geld zuschiessen, damit die Jugend nette Aktionen wie zeltlager und Hochseeangeln durchführen können, weils die Vereinskasse sonst eigentlich nicht hergeben würde!
Das obengenannte "kreative Buchführung" sicherlich verbreitet vorkommt möchte ich nicht bestreiten.
Bei den kleinen Vereinen besteht der Vorstand aber ebensooft auch aus echten Anglern, die von dem grossen Rad dass die Verbände drehen ebenso angeekelt sind.


----------



## antonio (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



basslawine schrieb:


> wie gesagt, der Gaul galoppierte mit mir davon, musste mal sein!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



richtig kommt vor.
man muß eben aber auch mal gucken wo.
in den kleineren vereinen sicherlich sehr selten.
je größer die vereine sind, desto größer sind die chancen für solche sachen.
in kleineren vereinen sind eben sehr viele zu den hv anwesend und da interessiert es den einzelnen schon mehr was gemacht wird.
in den großen, wie viel % der mitglieder kommen zur hv und ziehen sich den kassenbericht rein?
je größer der verein, desto unübersichtlicher wird es.
und je größer wird auch das desinteresse des einzelnen nach dem motto :

so lange ich für den für mich günstigen beitrag x entsprechend angeln kann ist mir wurscht wie der beitrag verbraten wird.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Hmmm, isses nicht interessant?

Obwohl der LSFV-NDS das jetzt schon vor 3 Tagen veröffentlicht hat, kam von keinem einzigen anderen Verband oder Funktionär dazu öffentlich irgendeine Stellungnahme.

Weder Bund noch Land, weder DAV, VDSF/DAFV noch Initiative............

Auch nicht vom LSFV-SH, wo die Frage ja sogar direkt im Forum gestellt wurde:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?7069-VDSF-DAV-Zusammenschluss/page19 (ab Posting 188..)

Und jetzt am Wochenende läuft dazu noch die DAV-Verbandsaussschusssitzung, wo die Landesverbände des DAV "in die Spur gebracht" werden sollen.

Es soll abgestimmt werden, dass nach einer Fusion keiner der Landesverbände gegen die Fusion klagen können soll/darf.......

Da sieht man, wie weit sich die Herren Funktionäre und die Verbände selber über den Weg trauen...

Wenn sich da schon all die "ehrenwerten" Herren und Gesellschaften des DAV treffen, vielleicht reden die ja auch mal über ihre Finanzen oder was die Veröffentlichung des LSFV-NDS alles bedeuten kann???

Oder werden sie wie bisher schlicht Angler und deren Wünsche ignorieren und einfach versuchen die Fusion ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste durchzuprügeln??

Ihr seht, auch die kommenden Tage und Wochen werden spannend bleiben und das widerwärtige und abstoßende und verlogene Gezerre um diese Fusion wird weitergehen.................


----------



## velvet (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Thomas,
stimmt, ist wirklich sehr interessant.

_Obwohl der LSFV-NDS das jetzt schon vor 3 Tagen veröffentlicht hat, kam von keinem einzigen anderen Verband oder Funktionär dazu öffentlich irgendeine Stellungnahme._

In Papenburg waren die Antworten von VDSF und DAV wesentlich zügiger. Auf Nachfragen zu eventuell finanziellen Problem, konnte ja der Schatzmeister des DAV sofort antworten und mitteilen, dass der DAV nur ein kleiner Verband wäre, bei dem alles geordnet, transparent und geklärt wäre. Dort wurde aber auch schon mitgeteilt, dass ein Wirtschaftsprüfer die Unterlagen seit einigen Wochen sichtet.


Der VDSF war da besser aufgestellt. Der hat einfach garnichts zu Finanzen ausgesagt.
Dann muss man später auch nichts umständlich erklären und sagen, dass dies alles wohl ein kleines Versehen war.

Wo bleibt die Spontanität vom Fischereitag?


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



> Thomas,
> stimmt, ist wirklich sehr interessant.


Gelle??

Schweigen im Walde....

*Wir hindern mit Sicherheit keinen einzigen weiteren Verband daran, endlich auch Infos öffentlich zu machen, Angler zu fragen und mit ihnen zu diskutieren!!!!!*

Das ist ein Anfang in Niedersachsen - ob und wie es weitergeht, werden wir sehen.

Vielleicht führt Niedersachsen eine neue Kultur bezüglich Information und Mitnahme der Angler ein...

*Vielleicht gehen sie auch wieder den Weg zurück, den ja ALLE ANDEREN Landesverbände bis jetzt beschreiten:
Angler sollen zahlen und das Maul halten, sie müssen weder gefragt noch informiert werden ........*

Vielleicht besinnen sich auch andere und gehen diesen positiv von Niedersachsen angefangenen Weg weiter mit.......

Wir werden sehen, berichten, kommentieren und diskutieren....



Vielleicht versteht jetzt manch einer besser, wenn ich immer eher weniger freundliches über Verbände und Funktionäre sage und z. B. eher auf folgendes hinweise:


> Bisher gilt für mich noch, frei nach der Magsatire:
> Anstand, Intelligenz und Verbandsfunktionär passt halt nicht zusammen.
> 
> Entweder man ist intelligent und Verbandsfunktionär, dann ist man nicht anständig.
> ...


----------



## velvet (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Der Kalauer passt zum derartigen Verhalten der Verbandsfunktionäre:

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einer Batterie und einem Funktionär?

Eine Batterie hat mindestens eine positive Seite!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Grins - und DER war nicht von mir!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smithie (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

@Thomas: nix für ungut, aber könntest Du Dich im wiederkauen der Post ein klein bisschen bremsen. 
Es macht keinen Spaß, den Thread zu verfolgen, wenn Deine Posts immer den gleichen (oft kopierten) Inhalt haben (auch wenn mir die verschiedenen Gründe bewusst sind). |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Hier gehts leider auch nicht um "Spaß"---

Und bis Angler gute Verbände und Funktionäre haben, wirst Du das ertragen müssen..

Die Verbände und Funktionäre werden ja auch ertragen...

Und die sind gefährlicher für das Angeln und die Angler als alle Anglerboards der Welt oder eine Verzehnfachung der Kormoranpopulation bei uns ..................


----------



## smithie (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

na dann hoffe ich mal, dass die Postings die richtigen Leute lesen.
Ich als zunächst interessierter Leser klinke mich jetzt mal aus, da nach einem halben Tag nicht mitlesen das rauslesen der paar neuen Posts müßig ist.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Hallo



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Oder werden sie wie bisher schlicht Angler und deren Wünsche ignorieren und einfach versuchen die Fusion ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste durchzuprügeln??
> 
> Ihr seht, auch die kommenden Tage und Wochen werden spannend bleiben und das widerwärtige und abstoßende und verlogene Gezerre um diese Fusion wird weitergehen.................


 
Ich erwarte folgendes Szenario:

Die beiden Verbände warten auf die Erklärung der Niedersachsen. 
Dieser Landesverband hat nur zwei Handlungsmöglichkeiten. 
Entweder man nimmt die Abstimmung der Angler ernst, dann muss man mitteilen, dass einer Fusion unter gar keinen Vorzeichen zugestimmt wird.
Oder man erklärt, das ganze Vorgehen des Landesverbandes war ein großer Fehler und der Vorsitzende nimmt seinen Hut.
Nachdem aber von vorn herein schon klar war, dass es auf diese Alternativen hinausläuft, hatte man das schon vorher durchgespielt.
Damit ist klar, dass Niedersachsen erklärt, unter gar keinen Umständen einer Fusion zuzustimmen. Diese Linie wird dann konsequent durchgezogen.
Daraus folgt für die Initiative die Notwendigkeit jetzt sofort die Fusion auf Biegen und Brechen durchzudrücken.
Entweder es klappt mit der Fusion, dann ist Niedersachsen ohne Verbandszugehörigkeit auf sich allein gestellt.
Oder es klappt nicht, dann ist Bayern auf sich allein gestellt und gründet den dritten Verband.
Anschließend ist es vorbei mit dem Schmusekurs. Es werden die Differenz zwischen den Verbänden voll ausgetragen, was klärend wirkt. Es wird sich eine der widerstreitenden Richtungen durchsetzen. Es wird Gewinner und Verlierer geben, und zwar richtig.

Mal schauen ob es tatsächlich so kommt. Ich glaub schon.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Das ist vollkommen wurscht ob es unter den Verbänden und Funktionären Gewinner oder Verlierer geben wird - denn die jetzigen sind alle anglerfeindlich, inkompetent in finanziellen Dingen, kommunikationsunfähig - jetzt auch nachgewiesen durch Veröffentlichungen aus Verbandskreisen selber...

Ich bevorzuge und sehe daher auch weitere Alternativen. 

Z.B. die beiden folgenden, um, nur zwei zu nennen

1.: 
Es gibt noch anständige Funktionäre in  den Verbänden, die sich bisher versteckt haben..

Und die jagen ALLE, die jetzt an der Spitze stehen, wohin sie gehören:
Zum Teufel.....

Machen dann mal ein halbes Jahr Pause zum überlegen...

Treffen sich und überlegen sich, wie sie einen Bundesverband gründen können, der endlich die ernst nimmt, von dem er bezahlt wird:
Die Angler!

Also weniger Restriktionen wie Abknüppelgebote, Verbot von Wertungsangeln, Nachtangelverbote etc., Unterstützung der Pools, offene Information und Kommunikation mit Anglern, offene "Buchhaltung", damit die Angler auch klar sehen können, was mit ihrer Kohle geschieht...........

Holen sich dann externe Experten in Sachen Recht und Finanzen und bringen einen anständigen, einheitlichen Bundesverband auf den Weg, dem sich dann die Landesverbände  im Sinne der Angler unterordnen.

oder eben 2.:
Die Angler zwingen ihre Vereine aus den Verbänden auszutreten, da dort nur sinnlos und zum Nachteil der Angler ihr Geld verbrannt wird............

Jeder Cent der nicht an die jetzigen Verbände geht (Land oder Bund) kann für Angler z. B.  sinnvoll(er) in Gewässerpflege und Besatz angelegt werden..

Und selbst wenn man als Angler auf der Vereinssitzung mit den gesparten Scheinen Zigarren anzünden würde, wärs noch besser als es den jetzt real existierenden Verbänden und Funktionären in den gierigen Rachen zu werfen..


----------



## velvet (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Die beiden Verbände warten auf die Erklärung der Niedersachsen.
> Dieser Landesverband hat nur zwei Handlungsmöglichkeiten.
> Entweder man nimmt die Abstimmung der Angler ernst, dann muss man mitteilen, dass einer Fusion unter gar keinen Vorzeichen zugestimmt wird.
> Oder man erklärt, das ganze Vorgehen des Landesverbandes war ein großer Fehler und der Vorsitzende nimmt seinen Hut.
> ...


 
Grüß Gott werter Fischer,

ist ja äußerst interessant, wie man die Untätigkeit von VDSF und DAV entschuldigen kann.

Wielange wollen die denn noch warten und Stillschweigen üben?
Spätestens am 17.11. muss der Schnabel aufgemacht werden.

Und mit dem Durchdrücken der Initiative frage ich mich, ob hier sich endgültig vom demokratischem Verhalten verabschiedet wird.
Genügend Versuche sind im Vorfeld ja schon gemacht worden! 

Warum muss Bayern eigentlich einen eigenen Verband gründen? Ist diese Richtung personenbedingt?

Servus zum Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



> Warum muss Bayern eigentlich einen eigenen Verband gründen? Ist diese Richtung personenbedingt?


Weil sonst niemand - vor allem kein vernünftiger Angler - was mit dem bayrischen Verband zu tun haben will?? (sorry, den konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen - ich mag die Bayern als Menschen, nur nicht den unsäglichen Abknüppelverband mit dem Abknüppelpräsidenten, der  ja auch noch Vize im Bundes VDSF-DAFV werden soll)

Davon ab, siehe Posting über Deinem:
Es gibt Alternativen...

Die Verbände haben nicht begriffen (oder wollen das nicht), dass sie in der jetzigen Form nicht von den Anglern gebraucht und schon gar nicht gewollt sind.

Das zeigt die große Mehrheit der nicht organisierten Angler..

Und die vielen nicht organisierten Vereine, denen es meist sooo schlecht ja nicht geht (man kann ja so viel Gutes in einem Verein tun mit der eingesparten Verbandskohle - was die Verbände damit tun, sieht man ja deutlichst an den vom LSFV-NDS veröffentlichten Dokumenten ;-))..


----------



## Brotfisch (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Kannst Du mich aufklären?
> Wenn nötig auch per PN.


 

Ich meinte damit die Zeiten, in denen Herr Rössing die Positionen Niedersachsens sehr aktiv auf Bundesebene vertreten hat.


----------



## Sharpo (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



antonio schrieb:


> richtig kommt vor.
> man muß eben aber auch mal gucken wo.
> in den kleineren vereinen sicherlich sehr selten.
> je größer die vereine sind, desto größer sind die chancen für solche sachen.
> ...




Es ging nicht speziell um die Jugendarbeit.
Aber wenn so mancher Vereinsangler mal genauere Infos über die Ausgaben haben möchte wird geblockt und auf die Jahreshauptversammlung verwiesen.
Dies ist auch schön und gut, dort wird aber nicht erwähnt, dass der Homecomputer abgesetzt wird, nicht erwähnt wieviel Fahrkosten und wofür gezahlt werden etc.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ich meinte damit die Zeiten, in denen Herr Rössing die Positionen Niedersachsens sehr aktiv auf Bundesebene vertreten hat.


Ist das der, dessentwegen die Nachfolge sich im LSFV-NDS etwas schwieriger gestaltete, weil auch da manchen auch einiges finanziell ungereimt erschien?

Unumstritten ist jedenfalls was anderes:
http://www.xn--asv-forelle-lauenbrck-ric.de/44.html
Scrollen zum Punkt 12.3.2010: Jahreshauptversammlung ASV Forelle Lauenbrück.

Und vor Klasing kam ja noch Schiker, was dann aber auch schief ging...


----------



## Sharpo (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ich meinte damit die Zeiten, in denen Herr Rössing die Positionen Niedersachsens sehr aktiv auf Bundesebene vertreten hat.



Danke, aber sagt mir nichts. 
Ich kenn die Position von Herrn Rössing nicht.


----------



## Brotfisch (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Thomas hat hier den Begriff "Kulturwandel" eingebracht. Ich teile seinen Wunsch danach. Nehmen wir die beiden herausragenden Ereignisse der letzten Wochen einmal zusammen: Im Saal eines Amtsgerichts beschuldigt der langjährige Präsident des VDSF, der für Hinterzimmer"politik" steht wie kein anderer, Andersdenkende, ihn durch ihre Meinung krank gemacht zu haben. Und wenige Tage später nutzt ein LV-Präsident das Internet, um die Mitgliedschaft über einen wesentlichen Aspekt der Fusion mit Fakten zu informieren und seine Bedenken bei seiner Meinungsfindung zu informieren.
Beides sind ungeheuerliche Vorgänge. Der erste, weil es ein Abgesang ist auf die alte Welt, die dabei ist, zu vergehen. Das zweite ist das erste Licht des neuen Tages. 
Man muss sich klarmachen, über was man spricht, über die konkreten Fusionspläne - oder über Verbandsdemokratie. Bezüglich der Fusion kann man jeder beliebigen Meinung sein. In puncto Verbandsdemokratie haben wir jetzt ein Beispiel, dass es auch anders geht, als in der alten Welt. Wir sollten dazu beitragen, dass es andere ermutigt, künftig auch den Weg aus den Hinterzimmern ins Licht der Öffentlichkeit zu gehen. Die Angler werden noch heftiger diskutieren. Aber sie werden es danken.
Der neue Verband wird demokratisch sein und seine Mitglieder mitnehmen - oder er wird nicht sein.


----------



## velvet (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Ich weiß noch genau, dass er überall ganz schöne Narben hinterlassen hat, als er 2009 herauskomplimentiert wurde.


----------



## Brotfisch (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Danke, aber sagt mir nichts.
> Ich kenn die Position von Herrn Rössing nicht.


 
Mann Sharpo, bist Du schnell.

Herr Rössing war viele Jahre Chef des LV Niedersachsen (so ungefähr bis Anfang der 2000er Jahre) und viel früher auch einmal VDSF-Präsident.
Ich mag die Zahlen jetzt gerade nicht raussuchen, weil ich es mir verdientermaßen gerade mit einem Single Malt gemütlich mache und von Schweden träume. Falls Du sie brauchst, sag's.


----------



## Brotfisch (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



velvet schrieb:


> Ich weiß noch genau, dass er überall ganz schöne Narben hinterlassen hat, als er 2009 herauskomplimentiert wurde.


 

Naja, er war nicht gerade ein Bequemling und auch ich habe einmal seine Direktheit ganz lecker um die Ohren bekommen. Aber inhaltlich war das nicht ganz ohne Substanz, was er abgelaicht hat. Und Narben machen schöner. Ich trage ihm jedenfalls nicht nach und wer zu glatt ist, den mögen die Angler doch auch nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Thomas hat hier den Begriff "Kulturwandel" eingebracht. Ich teile seinen Wunsch danach. Nehmen wir die beiden herausragenden Ereignisse der letzten Wochen einmal zusammen: Im Saal eines Amtsgerichts beschuldigt der langjährige Präsident des VDSF, der für Hinterzimmer"politik" steht wie kein anderer, Andersdenkende, ihn durch ihre Meinung krank gemacht zu haben. Und wenige Tage später nutzt ein LV-Präsident das Internet, um die Mitgliedschaft über einen wesentlichen Aspekt der Fusion mit Fakten zu informieren und seine Bedenken bei seiner Meinungsfindung zu informieren.
> Beides sind ungeheuerliche Vorgänge. Der erste, weil es ein Abgesang ist auf die alte Welt, die dabei ist, zu vergehen. *Das zweite ist das erste Licht des neuen Tages. *
> Man muss sich klarmachen, über was man spricht, über die konkreten Fusionspläne - oder über Verbandsdemokratie. Bezüglich der Fusion kann man jeder beliebigen Meinung sein. In puncto Verbandsdemokratie haben wir jetzt ein Beispiel, dass es auch anders geht, als in der alten Welt. Wir sollten dazu beitragen, dass es andere ermutigt, künftig auch den Weg aus den Hinterzimmern ins Licht der Öffentlichkeit zu gehen. Die Angler werden noch heftiger diskutieren. Aber sie werden es danken.
> Der neue Verband wird demokratisch sein und seine Mitglieder mitnehmen - oder er wird nicht sein.


Leider das einzige Licht des neuen Tages, dazu ein verdammt schwach flackerndes und niemand weiss, warum es plötzlich angezündet wurde.......

Ansonsten verbandsübegreifend  das bekannte Schweigen im Walde....

Daher ist das momentan am wahrscheinlichsten:
*Vielleicht gehen sie auch wieder den Weg zurück, den ja ALLE ANDEREN Landesverbände bis jetzt beschreiten:
Angler sollen zahlen und das Maul halten, sie müssen weder gefragt noch informiert werden ........*

Wir werden sehen, berichten, kommentieren und diskutieren....

Vielleicht versteht jetzt manch einer besser, wenn ich immer eher weniger freundliches über Verbände und Funktionäre sage und z. B. eher auf folgendes hinweise:


> Bisher gilt für mich noch, frei nach der Magsatire:
> Anstand, Intelligenz und Verbandsfunktionär passt halt nicht zusammen.
> 
> Entweder man ist intelligent und Verbandsfunktionär, dann ist man nicht anständig.
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Mann Sharpo, bist Du schnell.
> 
> Herr Rössing war viele Jahre Chef des LV Niedersachsen (so ungefähr bis Anfang der 2000er Jahre) und viel früher auch einmal VDSF-Präsident.
> Ich mag die Zahlen jetzt gerade nicht raussuchen, weil ich es mir verdientermaßen gerade mit einem Single Malt gemütlich mache und von Schweden träume. Falls Du sie brauchst, sag's.




Um diese Uhrzeit?

Zum Wohle.

ich kenn deren Position dennoch nicht.
Hab mich in dem zeitraum nicht für Verbandsarbeit interessiert.

Mir haben die 80iger gereicht. Ab den 80iger bis zu den konkreteren Fusionsverhandlungen habe ich das Licht aus gemacht.

Für welchen Mist ist er verantwortlich?


----------



## Brotfisch (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Uppala, Basisdemokratie in allen Ehren, aber die Befragung auf der Nds-Site ist ja keine Abstimmung und schon gar nicht verbindlich. Dort kann nämlich anonym und mehrfach gevoted werden. Der LV-Vorstand kann damit bestenfalls ein Stimmungsbild aufnehmen, wohl wissend, dass die Mehrheit der Mitglieder (noch) keine Boardies sind. Als Diskussionsanlass taugt es aber allemal und sollte auch nicht unberücksichtigt bleiben. Wir brauchen aber viel mehr Erfahrung mit Internet-Votings und vor allem ein Verfahren, dass auch den Zugang regelt, damit so etwas verbindlich werden kann. Das würde dann auch die Wirkungskraft solcher Aktionen deutlich erhöhen und wäre entsprechend basisdemokratisch auch wünschenswert.
Ansonsten schöne Grüße an den Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



> Wir brauchen aber viel mehr Erfahrung mit Internet-Votings


Wir nicht, bei uns funzt das ganz einfach, dass jeder nur einmal abstimmen kann...:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247464
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247694
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=248101
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249719
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249887


----------



## Brotfisch (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Was immer auch die Hintergründe der Veröffentlichung aus Hannover war, ich fürchte, dass Herr Klasing nicht wenig in die Kritik kommen wird von den Kollegen im Bund und auch in anderen LV. Da ich ihn nicht kenne, weiß ich nicht, wie er damit umgeht und wie er sich nun im Weiteren positionieren wird. Deswegen finde ich es auch etwas gewagt, jetzt über Szenarien zu spekulieren. Da ist alles drin, von Isolation des LV Nds bis zu ganz neuen Diskussionen einschließlich einer Nachbesserung der Fusionspläne inklusive einer weiteren Verschiebung. Für eine prinzipielle Absage an eine Fusion allerdings taugt der Ansatz nicht. Ich schätze, es heißt weiterhin: abwarten!


----------



## Sharpo (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Was immer auch die Hintergründe der Veröffentlichung aus Hannover war, ich fürchte, dass Herr Klasing nicht wenig in die Kritik kommen wird von den Kollegen im Bund und auch in anderen LV. Da ich ihn nicht kenne, weiß ich nicht, wie er damit umgeht und wie er sich nun im Weiteren positionieren wird. Deswegen finde ich es auch etwas gewagt, jetzt über Szenarien zu spekulieren. Da ist alles drin, von Isolation des LV Nds bis zu ganz neuen Diskussionen einschließlich einer Nachbesserung der Fusionspläne inklusive einer weiteren Verschiebung. Für eine prinzipielle Absage an eine Fusion allerdings taugt der Ansatz nicht. Ich schätze, es heißt weiterhin: abwarten!



Er wird auf die Reaktionen vorbereitet sein.
Es war ja nicht nur sein Entschluss, sein Team wird da schon hinterstehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



> Für eine prinzipielle Absage an eine Fusion allerdings taugt der Ansatz nicht


Leider.

Ich bin nach wie vor für einen einheitlichen Bundesverband.

Nicht aber mit den real existierenden Verbänden und den handelnden Funktionären - ALLEN!!!..

Und endlich einen Verband für Angler und nicht die heute üblichen Bewirtschafterverbände..

Für Angler kann erst was rauskommen, wenn dieser Altballast weg ist.

Ansonsten gehts genauso widerwärtig, anglerfeindlich, kommunikationsunwillig, finanziell desaströs und mit einem ganz eigenen Demokratie"verständnis"  weiter, wie es die Damen und Herren der real existierenden Verbände nun schon seit Jahrzehnten immer wieder neu beweisen...


----------



## Brotfisch (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wir nicht, bei uns funzt das ganz einfach...:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247464
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247694
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=248101
> ...


 

Ja, ja (lach), ist schon klar. 
Aber da ich ja ohnehin schon als Formalist verschrieen bin, es gibt da noch "ein paar" offene Fragen:
Verhältnis Internet-Votings zu förmlichen Beschlüssen
Beteiligung von Nichtmitgliedern (Zugangskontrolle)
Verhinderung von Mehrfachvotings
usw usf.

Selbst bei Volksbefragungen gibt es da ja demokratische. Man sollte das nicht mit einer Meinungsumfrage verwechseln. Das, was Nds da macht, ist auf jeden Fall in die letzte Kategorie einzuordnen und demgemäß eben auch immer und zu Recht unverbindlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

PS:
Man nenne mir einen einzigen, nachvollziehbaren und sinnvollen Grund, warum man als Angler einem einzigen Funktionär aus irgendeinem der real existierenden Verbände einen Vertrauensvorschuss geben sollte??

Gerade nachdem das jetzt alles öffentlich wurde, kann doch nur noch  gelten, was sicher festgeschrieben und öffentlich gemacht wurde, damit sich keiner dieser "ehrenwerten Herren aus ehrenwerten Gesellschaften" wieder rausreden/winden kann............


----------



## Brotfisch (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Leider das einzige Licht des neuen Tages, dazu ein verdammt schwach flackerndes und niemand weiss, warum es plötzlich angezündet wurde.......
> 
> Ansonsten verbandsübegreifend das bekannte Schweigen im Walde....
> 
> ...


 

Mann, bist Du ungeduldig. Als Jesus auf dem Esel eingeritten kam, wußte auch keiner, woher die kamen und ob das nicht vielleicht der Esel eingefädelt hatte. Und was ist rausgekommen? (Achtung! Frage war nicht ernst gemeint, nicht dass jetzt kirchengeschichtliche Abhandlungen gepostet werden.)
Ein kleines Licht ist besser als totales Dunkeltuten!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Wenn man das kleine Licht benutzt, um den Rest abzufackeln, seis mir recht............

Siehe oben....


----------



## Brotfisch (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Er wird auf die Reaktionen vorbereitet sein.
> Es war ja nicht nur sein Entschluss, sein Team wird da schon hinterstehen.


 
Wenn er ein gutes Beraterteam haben sollte, dann dürfte er sich ja richtig glücklich schätzen.


----------



## Brotfisch (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn man das kleine Licht benutzt, um den Rest abzufackeln, seis mir recht............
> 
> Siehe oben....


 
Genau das wird passieren, je mehr Lux, desto schneller.


----------



## antonio (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Es ging nicht speziell um die Jugendarbeit.
> Aber wenn so mancher Vereinsangler mal genauere Infos über die Ausgaben haben möchte wird geblockt und auf die Jahreshauptversammlung verwiesen.
> Dies ist auch schön und gut, dort wird aber nicht erwähnt, dass der Homecomputer abgesetzt wird, nicht erwähnt wieviel Fahrkosten und wofür gezahlt werden etc.



mir gings auch nicht um die jugendarbeit speziell.
die kassen müssen offengelegt werden mindestens zur hv.
und da sollte eben alles erwähnt werden.
und wenn da jemandem was nicht klar ist oder jemand meint da wird was verschwiegen oder sonstwas, dann muß er nachhaken.
und man kann auch einsicht in die kassenbücher etc verlangen.
desweiteren sollte es usus sein, daß der revisor nicht dem vorstand angehört und auch regelmäßig wechselt.
und wenn das so gehandhabt wird, dann weiß oder kann auch jeder wissen wo das geld genau verbraten wurde.
dies funktioniert eben in kleineren vereinen besser als in großen oder sehr großen, eben aus den von mir genannten gründen.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



> Genau das wird passieren, je mehr Lux, desto schneller.



Naja, ich bin da aus jahrzehntelanger Erfahrung mit Verbänden und Funktionären pessimistischer - und man weiss nicht, welcher seltsame  Phoenix da vielleicht aus der Asche steigt.

Daher meine ich mit abfackeln ganz konkret das zerschlagen der unsäglichen, widerwärtigen, anglerfeindlichen, kommunikationsunwilligen, finanziell desaströsen und mit einem ganz eigenen Demokratie"verständnis" versehenen real existierenden Verbände und Strukturen................ 

ALLEN....

Wers jetzt noch nicht begriffen hat, dass aus diesen Reihen nichts, aber rein gar nichts Gutes für Angler kommen kann, der soll weiter seine Kohle an die Verbände und Funktionäre abdrücken!

Aber nun kann er wenigstens nicht mehr sagen, er habe nicht gewusst, dass die nicht mit Geld umgehen können!!!!

Mit Anglern können und wollen sie ja eh nicht umgehen ...

Die Dokumente der Schande sind ja nun verbandsseitig veröffentlicht worden (so kann auch keiner sagen wir hätten da mit Dreck geschmissen ;-))))


----------



## Brotfisch (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, ich bin da aus jahrzehntelanger Erfahrung mit Verbänden und Funktionären pessimistischer - und man weiss nicht, welcher seltsame Phoenix da vielleicht aus der Asche steigt.
> 
> Daher meine ich mit abfackeln ganz konkret das zerschlagen der unsäglichen, widerwärtigen, anglerfeindlichen, kommunikationsunwilligen, finanziell desaströsen und mit einem ganz eigenen Demokratie"verständnis" versehenen real existierenden Verbände und Strukturen................
> 
> ...


 

Ein gutes und lobenswertes Beispiel ist ja nicht deswegen zu kritisieren, weil es vorher keines gab. Für einen Pessimisten bist Du erfreulich aktiv.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



> bist Du erfreulich aktiv


Einer muss ja aufzeigen und veröffentlichen, was das alles mit diesen Verbänden und Strukturen für ein verrotteter Dreckhaufen ist.........


----------



## BERND2000 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, ich bin da aus jahrzehntelanger Erfahrung mit Verbänden und Funktionären pessimistischer - und man weiss nicht, welcher seltsame Phoenix da vielleicht aus der Asche steigt.
> 
> Daher meine ich mit abfackeln ganz konkret das zerschlagen der unsäglichen, *widerwärtigen, anglerfeindlichen, kommunikationsunwilligen, finanziell desaströsen und mit einem ganz eigenen Demokratie"verständnis*" versehenen real existierenden Verbände und Strukturen................
> 
> ...


 
Meinst Du nicht, das geht nun langsam arg unter die Gürtellinie?
So etwas zu unterstellen ist doch lediglich beleidigend und führt zu nichts.(Gut möglich Du würdest es sonst schnell löschen)
Selbst wenn, einige (sicher nicht alle) ihre Interessen vertreten, sehe ich Paralellen überall.
Gut möglich das sie aber nach besten Wissen und Gewissen handeln, da sind die Vorstellungen eben oft verschieden.

Denkst Du, das es nicht überall um uns herum ähnlich ist ?
Ich denke das schon.
Kritisch und aufklärend kann man ja schreiben, aber so ....(scheint es mir ehr wie eine persöhnliche Abrechnung zu sein.)


----------



## wilhelm (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

*Thomas *warum um alles in der Welt musst du diese *Dreckshetze *betreiben! Deine Ausdrucksweise ist schon fast als faschistisch und auf jedenfall als unterste Schublade zu bezeichen.
Bleib doch in der Sache bei einem harten aber sachlichen Ton sonst kann man dich nicht mehr Ernst nehmen.
Das Verbände Mist bauen ist die eine Sache deine " Art " des Berichtens die andere.

Gruß Wilhelm


Bevor wir uns falsch verstehen : Ich stimme dir in vielen Tatsachen zu, mir Missfällt nur deine Ausdrucksweise ganz extrem da nahe an verunglimpfung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Dann nennt mir einen einzigen, nachvollziehbaren und sinnvollen Grund, warum man als Angler einem einzigen Funktionär aus irgendeinem der real existierenden Verbände einen Vertrauensvorschuss geben sollte, nachdem was die in den letzten Jahren angerichtet haben??

Speziell bei dem Theater (ich lass mal die Adjektive weg) um die Fusion - wo die sich entweder wegen ihrer Pöstchen, wegen Kohle, Pfründen und persönlichen Eitelkeiten bekriegten.

Aber NIE an Angler und deren Wünsche gedacht haben.

Wo dann die Landesverbandler alles abnickten, wo NIE die Angler auch nur ansatzweise informiert oder gar gefragt wurden.

Und wenn Angler nachfragten, gabs keine Antworten, im besten Fall ausweichende, im schlimmsten erhielten sie Drohungen, dass sie nicht weiterfragen sollen..

Das beste Beispiel ist doch dieser wirre Haufen der Initiative:
Nicht in einem der teilnehmenden Verbände wurden da die Angler vorher gefragt, ob ein Landesverband sich da dran beteiligen soll..

Gerade nachdem das jetzt alles öffentlich wurde dank des LSFV-NDS, kann doch nur noch gelten, was sicher festgeschrieben und öffentlich gemacht wurde, damit sich keiner dieser "ehrenwerten Herren aus ehrenwerten Gesellschaften" wieder rausreden/winden kann............


----------



## wilhelm (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Thomas es geht nicht um Vertrauensvorschuß du hast ja recht! ( habe ich doch auch geschrieben ) In der Sache bin ich voll auf deiner Seite.Nur bitte verstehe das ich deine Ausdrucksweise so nicht hinnehmen möchte.

Gruß Wilhelm


Beispiel : verrottender Dreckhaufen, abfackeln und vieles andere.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Das ist meine persönliche Meinung, zu der ich stehe, so empfinde ich das Verhalten und Handeln der Verbände und Funktionäre gegenüber den Anglern....

Jeder Verband und Funktionär, der nach den Veröffentlichungen von Niedersachsen weitermacht wie bisher, gehört abgeschafft.

Und bis dato HAT KEINER, KEIN EINZIGER zu den Veröffentlichungen öffentlich Stellung bezogen, selber die Angler informiert oder gar gefragt.

Dazu würden mir Adjektive einfallen, die ich wirklich nicht schreiben sollte...

Wenn aber mein Ton Dein größtes Problem ist und nicht das, was Verbände und Funktionäre  anrichten, dann braucht sich niemand wundern, wenn die genauso weitermachen werden wie bisher..

Sie haben ja eine treue, sie bezahlende Herde, wo eher der Ton einer Alarmpfeife als störend empfunden wird und nicht, dass die Herde zum Metzger getrieben wird...................


----------



## wilhelm (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Danke für deine Ehrliche Antwort, dann ist es eben nicht Sinnvoll diesemTread noch mit zu lesen. Deine Totschlagargumente kenne ich ja schon zu genüge.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Auch das ist ein Unterschied zu Verbänden:
Ich zwinge niemanden zu was, Deine Entscheidung............


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

PS:
Ich habe BEWUSST! niemanden persönlich angegangen!

Sondern immer allgemein von den Strukturen/Verbänden gesprochen (wozu die Verbandsfunktionäre eben nunmal gehören)..

Ich kann hier nur an Hand ihres öffentlichen Handelns diskutieren.

Und das ist doch nun wirklich für jeden ersichtlich, gerade nach den Veröffentlichungen von Niedersachsen.

*Wo ZUM ERSTEN MAL in fast 3 Jahren Fusionsgezerre ein LV-Präsident zugibt, dass auch ihm selber eine inhaltliche Konzeption für eine Fusion fehlt und er das finanzielle Gebahren der Dachverbände nicht gerade unterstützt.*

Nichts anderes, als was wir seit Jahren schon immer recherchiert und berichtet und angemahnt und darüber diskutiert haben - natürlich hart, auch äußerst hart bis zur Grenze!

Aber ist das ein Wunder nach dem Verhalten der Verbände in den letzten 2 Jahren rund um die Fusion?

Die alles ignoriert haben, nie umfassend informiert, nur verschleiert, im Falle des DAV sogar gelogen (Fusion NUR mit festschreiben angelpolitischer Punkte und OHNE Zeitdruck war das bei uns nachzulesende Versprechen des Präsidenten Markstein - rausgekommen bekanntermaßen dass nix festgeschrieben wurde und die Fusion 2012 durchgeprügelt werden soll)..

Die die Angler nie gefragt haben und nur alles an den Anglern vorbei gemeinsam in ihren Hinterzimmern ausgemauschelt haben um die Angler dann vor vollendete Tatsachen zu stellen  - ja, da neige ich dann tatsächlich zu drastischer Wortwahl - ich bin kein Heiliger..

*Aber nach wie vor hoffe ich inständig, dass die Aktion des LSFV-NDS keine Eintagsfliege war, sondern dass zumindest da ein wirkliches umdenken eingesetzt hat...*
(Sollte sich das so rausstellen, dann kannst Du mal sehen, dass ich genauso offensiv loben wie verdammen kann)..

Und nach wie vor hoffe ich auf anständige Verbandsfunktionäre, die sich bisher bloß nicht aus der Deckung getraut haben...

Wir werden ja sehen, wie es weitergeht:
Weiter wie bisher mauern und Angler und deren Wünsche ignorieren----

Oder mal zur Abwechslung anfangen mit informieren, offenlegen, fragen, mitnehmen..............

Und das hat dann ja auch nix mit meinem Schreiben oder Ton zu tun. 

Das ist die schlichte Entscheidung jeden Verbandes und jeden Funktionäres selber. 

Und jedes Anglers, ob er das weiter finanzieren will oder seinen Verein zum Verbandsaustritt bewegt, wenn die so weitermachen wie bisher


PPS:
Hat schon einer was vom DAV-Verbandsausschuss mitgekriegt, ob die es geschafft haben jetzt alle Landesverbände zu zwíngen, auf ihr Klagerecht nach einer Fusion zu verzichten??


----------



## Fischer am Inn (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Hallo miteinander,

ich möchte noch einmal zu der Abstimmung im Landesverband Niedersachsen zur Frage der Fusion zurückkommen. 
Es gab keinen erkennbaren Druck von Außen, der eine solche Abstimmung notwendig gemacht hätte. Es war also der freie Wille des Landesverbandes diese Abstimmung anzusetzen und genau so durchzuführen wie es gemacht wurde. Sie hatten alle Zeit der Welt die Sache zu durchdenken und nach ihrem eigenen Willen zu strukturieren. Von da her ist es für mich nicht stichhaltig, wenn jetzt so argumentiert wird, dass es halt das erste mal war und der Landesverband etwas tollpatschig daherkommt. Nein, das war keine unglückliche Aktion sondern exakt so gewollt.

Und da erstaunt es mich dann schon sehr, wenn es hier im Forum dann so anklingt, dass man diese Abstimmung nicht so ernst nehmen darf. Bisher war es doch Konsens hier im Forum, dass man die Meinung der Angler an der Basis ernst nehmen muss.
Wieso wird eine Abstimmung angesetzt und dann das Abstimmungsergebnis als nicht so bedeutsam angesehen? Das wäre ja dann die Verarschung der Angler im Quadrat. 
Aber gut, schauen wir mal was die Niedersachsen daraus machen.

Noch was anderes: Es wird ja hier im Forum immer wieder geschrieben, dass die Funktionäre nicht auf die Basis hören und die Angler von oben herab immer nur belehren. Ich habe Euch mal einen Link herausgesucht, der Euch einerseits verdeutlicht , wie die Position Bayerns ist, was die Fusion angeht, wie die bisherige Leistung des VDSF bewertet wird und wie das mit der Kündigung der Verbandsmitgliedschaft ist. Und zugleich könnt Ihr daraus sehen, dass es eben nicht so ist, dass die Basis nur abnickt was von Oben vorgegeben ist. Ganz im Gegenteil: Die Basis stellt einen Antrag und beschließt ihn mit Mehrheit. Es wird nicht die Basis von denen da oben in eine Richtung bewegt. Nein, die Basis bewegt die da oben. Und so wie das beschlossen wurde hat es auch der Präsident umgesetzt.

Aber lest selbst ( letzte Seite ab „Antrag“):

http://www.lfvbayern.de/media/files/FiZ_211Seiten_2_3.pdf

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



> Und da erstaunt es mich dann schon sehr, wenn es hier im Forum dann so anklingt, dass man diese Abstimmung nicht so ernst nehmen darf. Bisher war es doch Konsens hier im Forum, dass man die Meinung der Angler an der Basis ernst nehmen muss.


Nönönönö. 
Sollte man schon ernst nehmen, da hast Du vollkommen recht.

Aufgrund der handwerklichen Fehler (Mehrfachabstimmung (bloss ich kriegs nicht hin, mehrmals abzustimmen :c )) geht das aber eben nur als Stimmungsbild..

Dass es anders gedacht war, hab ich aber auch nirgends gelesen..

Aber genau das ist ja zu loben, dass sich da ein Präsidium mal bei Anglern schlau machen will statt immer nur bei Funktionären und Delegierten..



> Und zugleich könnt Ihr daraus sehen, dass es eben nicht so ist, dass die Basis nur abnickt was von Oben vorgegeben ist



Interessanter Basisbegriff - bei mir sind die Basis die Angler, nicht die Delegierten/Funktionäre....

Vielleicht rührt daher so mancher Dissens zwischen uns...

Warum hat eigentlich euer Landesverband in Bayern die Dokumente nicht veröffentlicht??

Weil man sie rechtlich "nur" auslegen muss, aber nicht bekannt machen?

Wurden die Angler darüber informiert in den Vereinen, dass das ausgelegt wurde und sie das einsehen können?

Oder sind die Angler einfach selber schuld, wenn sie sowas nicht wissen/mitkriegen?

Oder reicht das, wenn Deine Basis (also Funktionäre/Delegierte) das weiss, weil das die Angler eh eigentlich nix angeht und die das eh nicht beurteilen können???


----------



## Gunnar. (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Nabend,


> Wenn aber mein Ton Dein größtes Problem ist und nicht das, was Verbände und Funktionäre anrichten, dann braucht sich niemand wundern, wenn die genauso weitermachen werden wie bisher..


Und wenn du 1000000mal im Recht bist- bei einer gewissen Tonlage hört dir keiner mehr zu = Dein Appel verpufft im Wind.
Was willst du? Die Leute wachrütteln oder vergraulen??
DU bist doch einen von denen die die Teilnahmslosigkeit von Ottonormalangler beklagen. Glaubst DU wirklich das DEIN Ton da förderlich ist??
Was nutzt es wenn du dir den Arsch aufreißt aber kein Mensch dir zuhört?? Ich lehn mich mal außem Fenster und behaupte das deine Art und Weise für dein Anliegen sogar kontraproduktiv ist.
Knallharte Fakten kann mach ohne nen *******kübel rüberbringen. Niemand verlangt du du mit nem Blumenstrauß hier autauchst und jedem mit nem Quast Honig ums Maul schmiertst - aber was hier und in anderen Threads abgeht , da wirst du nur sehr wenig  Diskussionspartner finden bzw. Angler erreichen.


----------



## antonio (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

"Aufgrund der handwerklichen Fehler (Mehrfachabstimmung (bloss ich kriegs nicht hin, mehrmals abzustimmen )) geht das aber eben nur als Stimmungsbild.."

isn witz oder?

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Offtopic an (zum letzten Mal)
@ Gunnar:
Hier gehts trotzdem immer noch nicht drum, was ich erreiche oder nicht, sondern um das was die Verbände tun oder eben nicht..

Und wenn ich damit niemanden erreiche, braucht sich ja eh auch keiner aufzuregen
Offtopic aus..


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



antonio schrieb:


> "Aufgrund der handwerklichen Fehler (Mehrfachabstimmung (bloss ich kriegs nicht hin, mehrmals abzustimmen )) geht das aber eben nur als Stimmungsbild.."
> 
> isn witz oder?
> 
> antonio


Nääää, bín Computerdepp (frach mal Franz...)


----------



## Gunnar. (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

ebenfalls letztmalig OT:
@Thomas.
Versteh bitte einfach die die mit dir bei der Sache sind aber dir nicht mehr zuhören wollen und können. Das reicht mir schon......

OT Ende:


----------



## Sharpo (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> ich möchte noch einmal zu der Abstimmung im Landesverband Niedersachsen zur Frage der Fusion zurückkommen.
> Es gab keinen erkennbaren Druck von Außen, der eine solche Abstimmung notwendig gemacht hätte. Es war also der freie Wille des Landesverbandes diese Abstimmung anzusetzen und genau so durchzuführen wie es gemacht wurde. Sie hatten alle Zeit der Welt die Sache zu durchdenken und nach ihrem eigenen Willen zu strukturieren. Von da her ist es für mich nicht stichhaltig, wenn jetzt so argumentiert wird, dass es halt das erste mal war und der Landesverband etwas tollpatschig daherkommt. Nein, das war keine unglückliche Aktion sondern exakt so gewollt.
> ...



Kann ich aus dem Link nicht entnehmen.
Bayern geht es um die Vertretung in Europa und Berlin. 
Wo geht es um die Angler und um eine Liberalisierung der Fischereigesetze?
Wo geht es um Transparenz? 
Warum will bayern die Fusion? Warum wird sonst die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt?

Sorry, das ist nicht die Basis!

Edit:

Der kosten Nutzen Faktor ist denen zu hoch. Also 2 Euro Beitrag ist denen zuviel?

Evtl. hätten se auf den Versammlungen den Mohnert mehr Feuer unter dem Hintern machen sollen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



			
				Fischer am Inn schrieb:
			
		

> Und da erstaunt es mich dann schon sehr, wenn es hier im Forum dann so anklingt, dass man diese Abstimmung nicht so ernst nehmen darf. Bisher war es doch Konsens hier im Forum, dass man die Meinung der Angler an der Basis ernst nehmen muss.


Nönönönö. 
Sollte man schon ernst nehmen, da hast Du vollkommen recht.

Aufgrund der handwerklichen Fehler (Mehrfachabstimmung) geht das aber eben nur als Stimmungsbild..

Dass es anders gedacht war, hab ich aber auch nirgends gelesen..

Aber genau das ist ja zu loben, dass sich da ein Präsidium mal bei Anglern schlau machen will statt immer nur bei Funktionären und Delegierten..



			
				Fischer am Inn schrieb:
			
		

> Und zugleich könnt Ihr daraus sehen, dass es eben nicht so ist, dass die Basis nur abnickt was von Oben vorgegeben ist



Interessanter Basisbegriff - bei mir sind die Basis die Angler, nicht die Delegierten/Funktionäre....

Vielleicht rührt daher so mancher Dissens zwischen uns...

Warum hat eigentlich euer Landesverband in Bayern die Dokumente nicht veröffentlicht??

Weil man sie rechtlich "nur" auslegen muss, aber nicht bekannt machen?

Wurden die Angler darüber informiert in den Vereinen, dass das ausgelegt wurde und sie das einsehen können?

Oder sind die Angler einfach selber schuld, wenn sie sowas nicht wissen/mitkriegen?

Oder reicht das, wenn Deine Basis (also Funktionäre/Delegierte) das weiss, weil das die Angler eh eigentlich nix angeht und die das eh nicht beurteilen können???


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Noch was anderes: Es wird ja hier im Forum immer wieder geschrieben, dass die Funktionäre nicht auf die Basis hören und die Angler von oben herab immer nur belehren. Ich habe Euch mal einen Link herausgesucht, der Euch einerseits verdeutlicht , wie die Position Bayerns ist, was die Fusion angeht, wie die bisherige Leistung des VDSF bewertet wird und wie das mit der Kündigung der Verbandsmitgliedschaft ist. Und zugleich könnt Ihr daraus sehen, dass es eben nicht so ist, dass die Basis nur abnickt was von Oben vorgegeben ist. Ganz im Gegenteil: Die Basis stellt einen Antrag und beschließt ihn mit Mehrheit. Es wird nicht die Basis von denen da oben in eine Richtung bewegt. Nein, die Basis bewegt die da oben. Und so wie das beschlossen wurde hat es auch der Präsident umgesetzt.



Männo, wie krieg ich jetzt den Kaffe wieder aus der Tastatur?

Das war jedenfalls bisher der Brüller überhaupt.

Schon von "Delegierten" zu sprechen ist im Zusammenhanh mit Basisdemokratie ein Hohn. "Delegierte" setzen nicht (zwingend) den Willen der Basis um, sondern unterliegen nur ihrem eigenen Gewissen (falls vorhanden). Da kann die Basis fordern was sie will, wenn der "Delegierte " anderer Meinung ist, hat die Basis Pech gehabt. Und das dollste ist, die Basis würde noch nicht mal mitbekommen, was der "Delegierte" entschieden hat.

Vereine schicken normalerweise *Vertreter*, die den *Willen der Mitglieder* in die nächsthöhere Instanz tragen. Diese Vertreter sollten von den Mitgliedern einen klaren Auftrag haben.

Es bleibt dabei. der LSFV Niedersachachsen ist der *erste* und bisher *einzige*, der sich an die Basis gewandt, diese informiert und um *deren Meinung* gebeten hat.

Hätten das vor Jahresfrist alle Verbände so offen getan, wäre uns Angler ein langes und unseliges Schmierentheater erspart geblieben, welches dem Ruf der Anglerschaft insgesamt mehr Schaden zugefügt hat, als alle Tier- und Naturschützer samt Peta es hätten erreichen können.


----------



## Sharpo (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Ehrlich gesagt, ich brauch keinen starken Verband in Brüssel etc. der Nachtangelverbot, Angelverbot, extreme Entnahmebeschränkungen etc. auf EU ebene durchsetzen will.

Nachhaltigkeit schön und gut. aber wenn hier Tierschutz und Naturschutz extrem über meine Interessen als Angler gestellt werden...

Und das nächste Unternehmen seine Abwässer in den Fluss kippt, weil ja sonst Arbeitsplätze flöten gehen wenn man dies verhindert......

Und wenn man 3/4 einer Flussstrecke für Angler sperrt weil da irgendwelche Canadagänse rasten, aber gleichzeit diese vögel aus parkanlagen der Stadt vertrieben werden, weil se den Rasen voll ********n...


----------



## Zoddl (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt, ich brauch keinen starken Verband in Brüssel etc. der Nachtangelverbot, Angelverbot, extreme Entnahmebeschränkungen etc. auf EU ebene durchsetzen will.


Halt, halt mit den wilden Gäulen!
Weder VDSF-*Bund* noch DAV-*Bund* fordern "extreme" Entnahmebeschränkungen, noch Nachtangelverbote! Wer anderes nachweisbar in schriftlicher Form widerlegen kann... bitte her damit! 
Beiträge von Thomas und Ralle lass ich nicht gelten, die sind ja nichtmal Mitglied im VDSF. 

Einzig Bayern HAT ein Nachtangelverbot UND HAT extreme Entnahmebedingungen. Solange Bayern Mitglied im VDSF-Bund ist, ist Bayerns Meinung in Brüssel (relativ) Weisswurschd!
Macht Bayern, nachdem es den VDSF-Bund verlassen hat, tatsächlich einen eigenständigen Bundesverband auf, dann... ja dann könnten sie in Brüssel zumindest mal angehört werden!


Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## Honeyball (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Ach so weht der Wind, Zoddl,
Wer nicht Mitglied im VdSF ist, darf den auch nicht kritisieren, sondern soll sich still gefallen lassen, wenn die irgendwelchen Schwachsinn ausbaldowern und sich dabei anmaßen, für *alle* Angler und das Angeln in Deutschland zu sprechen.
#d#d#d

Schön, dass gewisse Postings immer so eine selbst entlarvende Wirkung haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Kurz die Fakten zum richtigstellen:
In Bayern wurde das gesetzliche Nachtangelverbot aufgehoben, da gibts nur noch die Verbandsverbote (Oberbayern, glaub ich, hat das trotzdem noch).

Ein gesetzliches Nachtangelverbot gibts in Baden-Württemberg, als das aufgehoben werden sollte, protestierten die VDSF-Verbände dagegen und verhinderten das mit damit.

Im Saarland gibts kein gesetzliches Nachtangelverbot, sondern ein landesweites vom VDSF-Verband, der da als Körperschaft öffentlichen Rechts aber an der Kandarre und am Tropf der Politik bzw. Regierung hängt.

Wieder zum Thema:


			
				Ralle 24 schrieb:
			
		

> Es bleibt dabei. der LSFV Niedersachachsen ist der *erste* und bisher *einzige*, der sich an die Basis gewandt, diese informiert und um *deren Meinung* gebeten hat.
> 
> Hätten das vor Jahresfrist alle Verbände so offen getan, wäre uns Angler ein langes und unseliges Schmierentheater erspart geblieben, welches dem Ruf der Anglerschaft insgesamt mehr Schaden zugefügt hat, als alle Tier- und Naturschützer samt Peta es hätten erreichen können.


Sooo einfach und richtig isses.................


----------



## Honeyball (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Und weil ich einfach keinen Bock darauf habe, erspare ich mir, zum x-ten Mal das Pamphlet des VdSF zu zitieren, dass nur der angeln darf, der seine Fische auch aufisst.
Ist einfach nur noch ermüdend, wenn Thomas wegen seiner ständigen Wiederholungen angegangen wird und gleichzeitig eine Vielzahl an Fakten, die wir unzählige Male schwarz auf weiß, beleg- und nachweisbar für alle lesbar präsentiert haben, immer wieder durch einzelne gezielt und bewusst in Frage gestellt wird.#d#d#d


----------



## Sharpo (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Und weil ich einfach keinen Bock darauf habe, erspare ich mir, zum x-ten Mal das Pamphlet des VdSF zu zitieren, dass nur der angeln darf, der seine Fische auch aufisst.
> Ist einfach nur noch ermüdend, wenn Thomas wegen seiner ständigen Wiederholungen angegangen wird und gleichzeitig eine Vielzahl an Fakten, die wir unzählige Male schwarz auf weiß, beleg- und nachweisbar für alle lesbar präsentiert haben, immer wieder durch einzelne gezielt und bewusst in Frage gestellt wird.#d#d#d



JO, aber min. 1 Landesverband lässt noch andere Gründe zu. Kriecht dem VDSF aber weiterhin in den Popo und informiert seine Mitglieder null Komma nichts.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



> JO, aber min. 1 Landesverband lässt noch andere Gründe zu. Kriecht dem VDSF aber weiterhin in den Popo und informiert seine Mitglieder null Komma nichts.


Und ich kann jetzt dazu nix schreiben, was ich davon wirklich halte.
Weil sonst der Ton bemängelt werden würde.


----------



## Lazarus (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Einzig Bayern HAT ein Nachtangelverbot UND HAT extreme Entnahmebedingungen. Solange Bayern Mitglied im VDSF-Bund ist, ist Bayerns Meinung in Brüssel (relativ) Weisswurschd!


Sorry, da muss ich dich korrigieren: Bayern hat KEIN Nachtangelverbot!

Ob das trotz oder wegen des bay. Landersfischereiverbandes so ist, möchte ich jetzt gar nicht diskutieren, weil diese Verbote NIE von einem Fischereilandesverband kommen, sondern IMMER von der jeweiligen Landersregierung.


----------



## Sharpo (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Sorry, da muss ich dich korrigieren: Bayern hat KEIN Nachtangelverbot!
> 
> Ob das trotz oder wegen des bay. Landersfischereiverbandes so ist, möchte ich jetzt gar nicht diskutieren, weil diese Verbote NIE von einem Fischereilandesverband kommen, sondern IMMER von der jeweiligen Landersregierung.



Is klar.

Bayern hat aber die strengsten Regelungen.

Solche Beschlüsse werden immer IMMER mit den Landesverbänden abgesprochen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Hatte ich doch oben schon geschrieben und richtig gestellt mit dem Nachtangeln, Lazarus...

Und natürlich versuchen die Verbände Politik zu beeinflussen - leider zu oft anglerfeindlich.

Zumindest das Abknüppelgebot wird nämlich laut Präsident Braun vom Verband unterstützt...
Im Interview bei uns nachzulesen..

Und jemand mit einer solchen Meinung ist für das Amt eines  Vizes im fusionierten VDSF/DAFV vorgesehen, falls ihr es noch nicht wisst..

Personen stehen auch für Programme - soll nacher keiner sagen, er hätte das nicht gewusst...


----------



## Wegberger (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Hallo,



> Fischereilandesverband kommen, sondern IMMER von der jeweiligen Landersregierung.


Alles Amigos ?#d


----------



## Zoddl (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ach so weht der Wind, Zoddl,
> Wer nicht Mitglied im VdSF ist, darf den auch nicht kritisieren, sondern soll sich still gefallen lassen, wenn die irgendwelchen Schwachsinn ausbaldowern und sich dabei anmaßen, für *alle* Angler und das Angeln in Deutschland zu sprechen.
> #d#d#d


Nein, das hast du verkehrt aufgefasst.
Es sollte nur bedeuten, dass weder der DAV-Bund noch der VDSF-Bund ein generelles "Nachtangelverbot" und "extremere Entnahmebedingungen" offiziell verwirklichen wollen.
Was sich hinter den Gardinen inoffiziell und nicht bestätigt abspielt, bleibt reine Vermutung und Spekulation.
Und für einen "Beweis" dieser Absichten hatte ich lediglich Verweise auf bereits verfasste Beiträge von Thomas und Ralle ausgeschlossen, in denen eben dies nur vermutet wird.
So besser!?|wavey: |kopfkrat

Das Nacktangelverbot nehme ich natürlich auch wieder zurück... !


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Nein, das hast du verkehrt aufgefasst.
> Es sollte nur bedeuten, dass weder der DAV-Bund noch der VDSF-Bund ein generelles "Nachtangelverbot" und "extremere Entnahmebedingungen" offiziell verwirklichen wollen.
> *Was sich hinter den Gardinen inoffiziell und nicht bestätigt abspielt, bleibt reine Vermutung und Spekulation*.
> Und für einen "Beweis" dieser Absichten hatte ich lediglich Verweise auf bereits verfasste Beiträge von Thomas und Ralle ausgeschlossen, in denen eben dies nur vermutet wird.
> ...



So dumm, dass sie das vorher auch noch offiziell ankündigen, sind die natürlich nicht. 

Aber das Abknüppelgebot wird nämlich laut Präsident Braun vom Verband unterstützt...
Im Interview bei uns nachzulesen..

Und jemand mit einer solchen Meinung ist für das Amt eines Vizes im fusionierten VDSF/DAFV vorgesehen, falls ihr es noch nicht wisst..

Personen stehen auch für Programme - soll nacher keiner sagen, er hätte das nicht gewusst...


----------



## Lazarus (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ist der bayrische Landesverband eine null Nummer auf bayrischer Landesebene?
> 
> Solche Beschlüsse werden immer IMMER mit den Landesverbänden abgesprochen!



Die heftige Opposition des Landesfischereiverbandes gegen den Ausbau der Wasserkraft findet bei der Landesregierung (leider!) wenig Anerkennung.
Sehr weit kann die Einflussmöglichkeit des Verbandes also (leider!) nicht reichen. Vielleicht kann ein stärkerer, gesamtdeutscher Verband da ja mehr Gewicht in die Waagschale werfen?


----------



## Sharpo (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Die heftige Opposition des Landesfischereiverbandes gegen den Ausbau der Wasserkraft findet bei der Landesregierung (leider!) wenig Anerkennung.
> Sehr weit kann die Einflussmöglichkeit des Verbandes also (leider!) nicht reichen. Vielleicht kann ein stärkerer, gesamtdeutscher Verband da ja mehr Gewicht in die Waagschale werfen?




Hatte ich dies nicht gelöscht? Weil eigentlich völlig daneben war?
Naja, egal. Wir haben nunmal die Energiewende.
Kann das schon verstehen.
Aber wenn schon Fische gehäckselt werden, dann kann man gleichzeitig das Tierschutzgesetz im Bezug auf Fische auch lockerer sehen.


----------



## Wegberger (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Hallo,



> Die heftige Opposition des Landesfischereiverbandes gegen den Ausbau der  Wasserkraft findet bei der Landesregierung (leider!) wenig Anerkennung.


Oder es ist ein Kömödienstadel, dass dann in tiefer Nacht die Herren mit kleinen Geschenken und Vergünstigungen, bezahlen? 

Ja ja die Krähen, die anderen ..... und der kleine Twitty glaubt ans Gute


----------



## Honeyball (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Ich schreib mal farbig ins Zitat rein:


Zoddl schrieb:


> Nein, das hast du verkehrt aufgefasst.
> Es sollte nur bedeuten, dass weder der DAV-Bund noch der VDSF-Bund ein generelles "Nachtangelverbot" und "extremere Entnahmebedingungen" offiziell verwirklichen wollen.
> OK, damit und darauf bezogen hast Du recht!
> 
> ...


----------



## velvet (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Ist schon alles ein wenig seltsam!

Da betreibt Bayern unter Druck der ausgesprochenen Kündigung die Ablösung des VDSF-Präsidiums mit Hilfe einer Fusion und damit eine Neuwahl. Der Präsident des Verbandes, M. Braun, erklärt sich, nach langem Drängen und Zögern bereit, den Neuanfang der fusionierten Verbände mit seiner Kandidatur zu erleichtern.

Irgendwie scheint dies mich etwas an Wölfe zu erinnern.

Wenn das Rudel die Beute hat, zerreissen sie sie und der Stärkste von ihnen beansprucht natürlich das größte Stück.


----------



## Lazarus (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Hatte ich dies nicht gelöscht? Weil eigentlich völlig daneben war?
> Naja, egal. Wir haben nunmal die Energiewende.
> Kann das schon verstehen.
> Aber wenn schon Fische gehäckselt werden, dann kann man gleichzeitig das Tierschutzgesetz im Bezug auf Fische auch lockerer sehen.


Sorry, ich habe deinen Beitrag zitiert. Wenn du da irgendwas nachträglich geändert hast, tut mir das leid. Aber tröste dich, du bist beileibe nicht der einzige, der hier Dinge schreibt, die völlig daneben sind.

Das Häckseln der Fische ist übrigens nicht das Hauptproblem, bedeutender ist die verminderte Durchgängigkeit der Fließgewässer für Fische und Sedimente.


----------



## Zoddl (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So dumm, dass sie das vorher auch noch offiziell ankündigen, sind die natürlich nicht.
> Das wäre auch dumm. Davon ab gibt es aber weder einen sinnigen Grund für ein Deutschlandweites Nachtangelverbot, noch würden ein solches die wenigsten Landesverbände mittragen. Wozu auch?
> 
> Aber das Abknüppelgebot wird nämlich laut Präsident Braun vom Verband unterstützt...
> ...


Hier ist eben die Frage, ob die Landesverbände einen Herrn Braun in einen Präsidiumsposten wählen. Angesichts der wachsenden Mitgliederzahl der Initiativgruppe ist das wohl leider realistisch.:r#d

Eine weitere, ob sie (dessen) Forderungen des Bundesverbandes mittragen und in "ihren" FiGes umsetzen. LVs, die direkt auch Bewirtschafter sind, werden sich zb bei einem Knüppelparagraphen dabei (hoffentlich!!!) schwerer tun. Ebenso bei generellen Nachtangelverboten, für welches es in den meisten LV bisher nicht die geringste Notwendigkeit gab.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Und wieder stochern im Nebel ;-))

Deswegen wollen wir ja gerne  wissen, was Sache ist..

Solange es aber nur einen einzigen Verband gibt, der überhaupt die rechtlich auszulegenden Dokumente allen Anglern übers Netz zugänglich macht, wird das wohl eher ein Traum bleiben.

Immerhin will ja wenigstens die designierte Präsidentin, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, unsere Fragen beantworten (auch da sieht man die Unterschiede zwischen seriösen Politkern und Verbänden/Funktionären).

Mehr kann ich aber dazu wieder nicht sagen, sonst stoßen sich empfindlichere Gemüter eher wieder am Ton... ;-))..

Hier die Fragen an die designierte Präsidenten, sollte sich auch jeder Funktionär mal Antworten überlegen...........


> Sehr geehrte Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan,
> 
> wir bedanken uns ausdrücklich für Ihre schnelle Bereitschaft zu einem Interview bezüglich der Ihnen angetragenen Kandidatur als Präsidentin des DAFV, der durch die Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF entstehen soll.
> 
> ...




Da aber Niedersachsen anscheinend auf Angler zugehen will, werden wir diese Fragen (passend abgewandelt auf den Landesverband) natürlich auch mal Herrn Klasing schicken..

Mal gucken, was dann passiert .......

Kulturwandel oder Eintagsfliege ;-))))


----------



## velvet (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Der liebe Klasing tut mir leid.
Druck vom VDSF, DAV und den weiteren Verbänden und jetzt
kommst Du dazu.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



velvet schrieb:


> Der liebe Klasing tut mir leid.
> Druck vom VDSF, DAV und den weiteren Verbänden und jetzt
> kommst Du dazu.


Na und??

Ist er ehrlich und anglerfreundlich, hat er ja keine Schwierigkeiten zu erwarten - von mir  jedenfalls nicht ;-))


----------



## velvet (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Er muss wohl anglerfreundlich sein.

Schließlich ist er seit langem Vereinsvorsitzender in Ostfriesland, ansonsten hätten sie ihn in seinem Verein wohl schon abgelöst.
Im Übrigen scheint er Prof. Arlinghaus ziemlich gut zu kennen. Der war vor zwei Jahren auf der JHV seines Verein. Einer der Mitarbeiter im LSFV Niedersachsens war auch einer von dessen Studenten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Er ist Verbandsfunktionär und daher erstmal grundsätzlich verdächtig.

Für ihn spricht bis jetzt sein Vorgehen mit Veröffentlichung der Dokumente und fragen der Angler..

Für mich zählt aber nur, was schriftlich klar nachvollziehbar vorliegt - als Mindestvoraussetzung..

Und da werden wir dann sehen......

Und wir müssen bedenken, dass Funktionäre eine andere Ansicht von Wahrhaftigkeit haben können als der gemeine Angler..

Herr Markstein, Präsident des  DAV-Bund hatte bei uns öffentlich versprochen, dass es eine Fusion NUR geben würde, wenn angelpolitische  Punkte des DAV FESTGESCHRIEBEN würden und OHNE Zeitdruck verhandelt würde..

Die Realität kennt jeder:
Nix wurde festgeschrieben.
Und die Fusion soll 2012 durchgeprügelt werden..

Man verzeihe mir also daher vielleicht meine "Skepsis" gegenüber Verbänden und Funktionären.............

Ich hoffe, der Ton war genehm genug.....................


----------



## m-spec (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



velvet schrieb:


> Er muss wohl anglerfreundlich sein.



Und ich kenne genug BVO´ler die ihn überhaupt nicht mögen. Unter ihm wurde bzw. das Setzkescherverbot in der Satzung eingeführt. Die Durchführung von gemeinsamen Angelveranstaltungen wurde auch extrem erschwert (ist schon toll wenn der Zoll die Strecke abfährt und die Angler kontrolliert weil dazu aufgefordert wurde... ). Die Politik zeigt halt immer zwei Seiten. Und wenn sich von der Seite dann noch über überhöhte Verbandsbeiträge beschwert wird, aber Wasser gepredigt wurde und Wein gereicht wurde....


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm......
Da bin ich dann umso mehr auf die Beantwortung unserer Fragen gespannt.......


----------



## velvet (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Kein Problem Thomas.
Als Niedersachse stehe ich ein bisschen mehr zu Klasing.

Aber Du hast recht.
Auch ich kenne ihn nicht gut genug. Ich weiss, genau wie Du, zu wenig von ihm und seine Beweggründe der Veröffentlichung.
Dennoch der Erfolg gibt ihm recht.
Und wenn er nur Unruhe, Unwohlsein bei Funktionären oder Nachdenken erreichen wollte, ich denke, dass hat er und sein Team geschafft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Siehe über Dir - andere Niedersachsen sind da deutlich skeptischer - und m-spec kenn ich vom telefonieren.
Vertrauenswürdig..

Wir werden sehen..............


----------



## velvet (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



m-spec schrieb:


> Und ich kenne genug BVO´ler die ihn überhaupt nicht mögen. Unter ihm wurde bzw. das Setzkescherverbot in der Satzung eingeführt. Die Durchführung von gemeinsamen Angelveranstaltungen wurde auch extrem erschwert (ist schon toll wenn der Zoll die Strecke abfährt und die Angler kontrolliert weil dazu aufgefordert wurde... ). Die Politik zeigt halt immer zwei Seiten. Und wenn sich von der Seite dann noch über überhöhte Verbandsbeiträge beschwert wird, aber Wasser gepredigt wurde und Wein gereicht wurde....


 
Hallo m-spec,
ich bin als Gastangler auch mit meinen Leuten oft in Ostfriesland.
Deswegen habe ich auch Kenntnisse über die Gewässerordnung des BVO. Muss ich ja gezwungenermaßen.
Darin steht, dass die Benutzung des Setzkeschers der Genehmigung des Vorstandes untersteht. Dies steht auf der Rückseite meiner Gastkarte.
Also kein Verbot. Und überhaubt nicht in der Satzung!
Schau mal genau in der Satzung nach.
Da Problem des Setzkeschers in Niedersachsen ist ziemlich schwierig. Da gibt es eine Verordnung vom Gesetzgeber, dem ML. Ich glaube, der BVO hat sie auf seiner Internetseite veröffentlicht.
Wass hat der Zoll eigentlich mit dem Angeln zu tun. Habt Ihr Zigaretten oder Schnaps eingeführt? 
Im Übrigen frage ich mich bei Euren Mitgliedsbeiträgen von 50 Euro für ca. 150 Gewässer im Jahr, was Ihr zu klagen habt.
Bei uns ist es beschi...ner.
Wir kommen extra aus Bremens Umfeld zu Euch, weil die Preise für Gastkarten und die Gewässer bei Euch stimmen und weil wir bei Euch in Ruhe Angeln können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Macht bitte das spezielle niedersächsische unter euch aus - ums grundsätzliche kümmmere ich mich mit den Fragen (wobei es jedem Angler natürlich freigestellt bleibt, seinen Verbandspräsidenten auch mit Fragen zu konfrontieren..)...

Zum Thema Setzkescher/Niedersachsen/LSFV-DS haben wir natürlich eh schon veröffentlicht, für die, dies interessiert:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=215773

Und da macht ein Herr Gerkes vom LSFV-NDS keine allzu gute (sprich anglerfreundliche und kompetente) Figur.......


----------



## gründler (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Sonntag morgens vor etlichen Jahren 6Uhr in Niedersachsen,ein Verein hält ein Vereinsangeln ab,ca.40 Vereinsmitglieder trafen sich zum Jährlichen Vereinsfischen,die fische wurden gehältert und umgesetzt.

Das hört/sieht ein Nachbar Vereinsvorsitzender "Hust Hust" und geht ab wie ein HB Männchen,schreibt darauf hin etliche leute an und unter anderem die Laves.

Der berichtet er das sein Nachbarverein Wettkampfangeln mit Hältern durchführt,und das der Setzkescher doch Verboten wäre,aber es in NDS* noch* keine klare Regeln/Verbote gibt.

Das ruft die Laves auf'n Plan,und die setzt sich auch sofort ran und entwirft zusammen mit einigen Amtsträgern das Setzkeschermerkblatt für NDS.

Einige andere Amtsträger wehrten sich dagegen beim LV,wurden aber sofort Mundtot gemacht,und nicht weiter angehört...etc.


|wavey:


----------



## m-spec (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Macht bitte das spezielle niedersächsische unter euch aus - ums grundsätzliche kümmmere ich mich mit den Fragen .



Das bekommen wir schon hin. PN an velvet ist auch schon raus.

Mich hat die Lobhudelei gepaart mit dem was ich bisher mit dem NDS Verband erlebt habe halt etwas gestört.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Wie gesagt, auf uns kann man sich verlassen:
Zum Thema Setzkescher/Niedersachsen/LSFV-DS haben wir natürlich eh schon veröffentlicht, für die, dies interessiert:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=215773

Und da macht ein Herr Gerkes vom LSFV-NDS keine allzu gute (sprich anglerfreundliche und kompetente) Figur.......

Wir werden mit unseren Fragen herausfinden helfen, ob sich hinter der aktuellen Aktion des LSFV-NDS ein wirklicher Kulturwandel zum anglerfreundlichen verbirgt (im Gegensatz zu dem, was Herr Gerkes vom Verband da von sich gab) - oder eben doch nur ne taktische Eintagsfliege verbirgt.......................

Man tituliert uns nicht umsonst in gewisssen Kreisen als dreckslästige Wadenbeißer und lästige Aufrührer ;-))))..

Ich enthalte mich wiederum dazu jeden weiteren Kommentars, um empfindlichen Gemütern  keinen zu rauen Ton zuzumuten........................


----------



## velvet (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



m-spec schrieb:


> Das bekommen wir schon hin. PN an velvet ist auch schon raus.
> 
> Mich hat die Lobhudelei gepaart mit dem was ich bisher mit dem NDS Verband erlebt habe halt etwas gestört.


 
Antwort ist raus.
Ich denke, hier könnte eine Kärung möglich sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Und beim LSFV-NDS werden wir versuchen, für Klarheit zu sorgen ;-)))


----------



## Sharpo (30. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, auf uns kann man sich verlassen:
> Zum Thema Setzkescher/Niedersachsen/LSFV-DS haben wir natürlich eh schon veröffentlicht, für die, dies interessiert:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=215773
> 
> ...



Ich bin ja auch nicht sehr oft von deinem Schreibstil/ "Ton" erpicht.
Manchesmal fehlt mir auch Hintergrundwissen.

Im Grunde hast Du mit Deinen Argumenten aber recht.

Bezüglich Klasing hab ich mir die ganze Zeit gedanken über den NDR Bericht gemacht.

Ich weiss nicht, ich weiss nicht...


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



> Im Grunde hast Du mit Deinen Argumenten aber recht.


Danke - denn nur darum gehts......................................-
Und da schadet ein deutliches Wort zur Untermalung nicht - wusste ja nicht, dass so viele Angler solche Weichexxx (zensiert wegen zu rauem Ton) sind..............
;-))))))))


----------



## Sharpo (30. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Danke - denn nur darum gehts......................................-
> Und da schadet ein deutliches Wort zur Untermalung nicht - wusste ja nicht, dass so viele Angler solche Weichexxx (zensiert wegen zu rauem Ton) sind..............



Bis 2010 wurde Wettkampffischen in Bremen ausgeführt. Es hat im Grunde niemanden wirklich interessiert. Warum wurde dies eingestellt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

VDSF-"regiert" - alles weitere verkneif ich mir wieder, um nicht ausm scheinbar gewünschten Ton zu fallen.........


----------



## velvet (30. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Bezüglich Klasing hab ich mir die ganze Zeit gedanken über den NDR Bericht gemacht.


 
Wo war Klasing und was hat er gesagt?


----------



## Honeyball (30. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Ich glaube langsam, wir sehen das alles zu speziell auf die Verbände bezogen.
Jeder Landesverband hat da erstmal seine eigenen Sorgen, Nöte, Leichen im Keller, Spitzenfunktionäre, die persönliche Meinungen in allgemeingültige Regeln umwandeln, etc. etc.

Mohnert hat sich spätestens mit seinen eigenmächtigen Entscheidungen beim Abberufen der 12er-Kommission in einigen Ländern unbeliebt gemacht, u.a. Bayern.

In Bayern denkt man an Bayern, danach an Bayern und ganz weit dahinter immer noch an Bayern und dann vielleicht mal an andere Länder oder bundesweit (nicht nur beim Angeln  )
Und da kann man alles gebrauchen, nur nicht, dass irgendwann ein Konkurrenzverband unter DAV-Fuchtel entsteht, also muss man schnellstmöglich eine Fusion herbeiführen. 

Doch beide Seiten haben eines nicht bedacht: 
Dies sollte zwar klammheimlich geschehen und ohne dass andere Landesverbände in die Machenschaften einbezogen werden, aber irgendsoein Internetforum hat ja nix besseres zu tun, als ständig darüber zu berichten und jedes halbwegs bestätigte Gerücht öffentlich zu machen. 

Also braucht man starke Verbündete und findet die offenen Arme in Brandenburg und Meck-Pomm. Jetzt ist man stark genug, selbst zu agieren, statt nur abzuwarten. Parallel dazu kommen Dinge über den VdSF und sein Präsidium ans Tageslicht, die stimmungsmäßig der Initiative Pro DAV klasse Rückenwind geben. 
Plus krankheitsbedingter Ausfall des Hauptgegners, der derweil mit ganz harten Bandagen dagegen kämpft, dass unangenehme Fragen über sein Geschäftsführerdasein bei der VdSF-GmbH bei uns öffentlich gestellt werden, ergibt sich ein rasches Erstarken dieser Initiative. 

Und plötzlich daraus die Riesenchance, eine Fusion am VdSF-Präsidenten vorbei auf die Beine zu stellen. Der hat längst den bayerischen Gegenwind als größte Gefahr für sein Dasein ausgemacht und spekuliert plötzlich auf Zeit, will die Fusion dann doch nicht im Herbst 2012 in trockenen Tüchern haben, sondern wechselt in der Rolle vom großen alten guten Vater, der die DAV-Landesverbände mit offenen Armen in sein Reich holen will, zur Taktik, dafür erstmal aus seinem VdSF seine DAFV zu machen. 
Und damit er nicht auch noch das letzte Quentchen Glaubwürdigkeit bei den Abtrünnigen verliert, schreibt er einen Brief und behauptet, er hätte ja nie Präsident des neuen Verbandes werden wollen (und vielleicht auch aus gesundheitlichen Gründen mag es durchaus auch so sein, dass er sich dies jetzt nicht mehr zumuten will #c).

Parallel dazu macht die Initiative einen Nagel mit Kopf nach dem nächsten, holt sich weitere Fusionsbefürworter ins Boot, was ein Leichtes ist, weil es ja einen gültigen Präsidiumsbeschluss gibt, an den man sich jetzt gerne bindet und nutzt die kurzzeitige Handlungsunfähigkeit des Präsidenten geschickt für die eigenen Zwecke.
Kurzerhand wird noch eine dank ihrer bisherigen Vita integre Person für das Präsidentschaftsamt aus dem Ärmel gezogen, und alles geht genau den Weg, den jeder einzelne beteiligte Landesfürst nur allzu gerne beschreiten will, den Weg zu einem einzigen oben drüber schwebenden Bundesverband und damit weg von irgendwelchen Ambitionen irgendwelcher Konkurrenz-Landesverbände oder gar irgendwelcher Einmischungen in die Belange der einzelnen Länder.

Jeder einzelne Landesfürst der der Initiative angehörenden Verbände hat mindestens ein schlagkräftiges Argument, warum er über sich nur genau einen Bundesverband sehen will und wie genau der aussehen soll (nämlich ganz dem Föderalismus entsprechend handlungs- (und damit einmischungs-) unfähig bei politischen Entscheidungen. 

Was so ein Bundesverband auf keinen Fall haben darf, sind festgeschriebene, verpflichtende Grundsätze, denn dann ist man in den Ländern in seinen Handlungen eingeschränkt und das scheut man mehr als der Teufel das Weihwasser. Und natürlich darf der auch keinen an der Spitze haben, der sich plötzlich wieder als starker Mann mit gereckten Fäusten zeigen könnte. Genau auf diesem Weg war übrigens die 12er-Kommission bevor sie vom damaligen starken Mann abberufen wurde.:m

Und alles wäre wahrscheinlich aus deren Sicht auch gut und reibungslos gelaufen, wenn nicht immer wieder an allen möglichen Stellen kleine Schwelbrände durch unzufriedene Vereine, Kreisverbände und Einzelangler entstanden wären (|kopfkrat wer hat die nur alle entfacht??? ) 

Da plötzlich musste fso mancher Initiative-Verband irgendwelchen aufgewirbelten Dreck vor der eigenen Haustür wegkehren, sah sich kritischen Fragen ausgesetzt und fing an, sich ein wenig daran aufzureiben. Und genauso wenig wie zuvor blieb auch diese Unruhe unbemerkt. Der wieder genesene starke Mann versucht einen neuen Höhenflug wie einst der Phönix aus der Asche. 

Er hat ja schließlich noch ein As im Ärmel, den er sich vorbereitet hat, nämlich zu zeigen, dass er der starke Mann ist, so stark, dass er seine ärgsten Kritiker öffentlich in die Knie zwingt. Dumm nur, dass in so manch einem guten Grand selbst ein blankes As abgestochen werden kann. Sein als glorreicher Erfolg geplanter Rachefeldzug gegen Thomas und mich wird vom Gericht gar nicht erst verhandelt. Ohne auch nur ein Wort gegen uns loswerden zu können, wird er wieder nach Hause geschickt. 

Doch wäre er nie so weit gekommen, wenn er nicht noch irgendwo seinen weiteren Trumpf in der Hinterhand hätte. Genau einen Tag nach der gescheiterten Gerichtsverhandlung zieht er genau diesen Trumpf und veröffentlicht seinen eigenen Verschmelzungsbericht. Und im Gegensatz zum DAV, dessen Bericht inhaltlich nichts anderes als das Mindestmaß von formaljuristischen ANforderungen darstellt, legt er dort gleich eine feine und taktisch bestens ausgeklügelte Bombe aus:


> Die finanziellen Folgen sind zum Zeitpunkt der Auslegung der Verschmelzungsunterlagen nicht abschließend abzuschätzen.
> Beide Verbände weisen für das Jahr 2011 ein Negativergebnis aus.


Und eins ist ihm völlig klar: Früher oder später wird das ja wohl an die breite Öffentlichkeit gelangen, wozu gibt's das Anglerboard. Aber, oh Wunder, ausgerechnet diesmal zieht es sich wie Kaugummi und keiner interessiert sich ernsthaft für die Verschmelzungsberichte. Nur ein Landespräsident, der in dem ganzen Hickhack vorher überhaupt nicht in Erscheinung getreten war, überfliegt nicht nur die Zeilen sondern liest auch noch zwischen ihnen und...


----------



## Honeyball (30. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

...ist sich plötzlich der Tragweite der Situation bewusst, zieht die Reissleine und schmeißt die Dokumente der Öffentlichkeit zum Fraß vor.

*Die finanziellen Folgen der Verschmelzung sind nicht abschätzbar !!!!*

Lasst euch doch mal den Satz in Ruhe durch den Kopf gehen, was er bedeutet aus dem Munde bzw. der Feder dessen, der maßgeblich zur Unabschätzbarkeit dieser finanziellen Folgen beigetragen hat!!!


----------



## velvet (30. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Liebe Freunde,
da meine Nachtschicht jetzt endet nur kurz.

Die gesamte Diskussion und die damit verbundenenen Spekulationen sind äußerst interessant und sollten weiter entwickelt werden.

Wichtig ist nur eins:

Erstmalig informiert ein LV seine Mitglieder mit der Konsequenz, dass er mit Steinen beworfen wird und vielleicht als Nestbeschmutzer isoliert wird.

Ich steige wie viele durch die veröffentlichen Zahlen nicht vollenst durch, ich denke, dies geht fast allen Anderen.

Ich denke trotzdem, obwohl der LSFV-Nds und Klasing ja umstritten sein sollten, diesem Entschluss sei Dank gesagt.

Somit an Euch,
Gute Nacht, geht ins Bett oder macht was Ihr wollt.

So, jetzt ist Feierabend, ansonsten mache ich wegen der Fischerei noch Überstunden.


----------



## Honeyball (30. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Ich denke, bis hierhin war alles nachvollziehbar.

Jetzt gehe ich eine Nacht drüber schlafen, um mir im Klaren zu werden, ob dieser Satz ein hingeschmissenes Bonbon als Köder ist, nur gelenkt von dem Versuch, möglichst auf Zeit zu spielen.

Dafür sprechen würde, dass Mohnert ja nur die Fusion bis Ende 2013 verschleppen müsste, um seinen ärgsten Widersacher Braun aus dem Feld zu schlagen (weil Bayern ja die Mitgliedschaft gekündigt hat und dann heimat- und stimmlos wäre).

Dagegen spricht, dass er genauestens wissen dürfte, dass dies nicht zu schaffen ist.

Aber die Chance/Gefahr/Möglichkeit, dass wir entweder plötzlich trotz Verschmelzung auf Bundesebene eine weitere Konkurrenzsituation bekommen, weil nicht alle an einem Strang ziehen, oder eben halt innerhalb des Bundesverbandes zwei opponierende Fraktionen parallel existieren, ist verdammt hoch.

Und dann steht da ja noch was Interessantes in seinem Schreiben:


> Innerhalb der sonstigen Verbindlichkeiten wird mit rd. 21 TEuro ein Verrechnungskonto gegenüber der VDSF GmbH ausgewiesen, das mittlerweile ausgeglichen ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Jajaja, Honeyball, so haben sie alle ihre Leichen im Keller, beim VDSF z. B. so ne GmbH mit Verechnungskonto - was da wohl in den letzten Jahren warum immer so hin- und hergeflossen ist??...



*Und auch der DAV wird immer schneller immer unglaubwürdiger:*
Interessant, wenn man so in den Dokumenten liest, was zur Mitgliedschaft des DAV in der EAF geschrieben wird.

Während auf der diesjährigen HV des DAV wohl EINSTIMMIG beschlossen wurde, dass die Mitgliedschaft im European Anglers Forum bei der Fusion gesichert werden müsse, steht nun im Entwurf des Verschmelzungsvertrages (auch angeblich einstimmig im DAV genehmigt) in *§9 Abs5* :


> Der DAFV verbleibt als Rechtsnachfolger bis zum Ablauf des Jahres 2014 im European Anglers Forum.



*Heisst auf Deutsch:
Ab 2015 ist man SPÄTESTENS raus!!!!*

*Denn der Notar hat dazu ja extra noch angemerkt im Entwurf des Vertrages*:


> *- dass der Übergang der in §9 Abs5 genannten Mitgliedschaften durch Verschmelzung NICHT GESICHERT IST!!!!*



Ich weiss ja nicht ob sich die DAV-Verbände nun auch noch selber verarschen und nicht nur die Angler oder wie es sonst dazu kommen konnte...

Ich weiss auch nicht, ob die DAV-Landesverbände entsprechend informiert wurden, dass damit die Beschlüssse der eigenen HV ad absurdum geführt werden.

Und ich weiss nicht, ob das den Anglern im DAV zugänglich gemacht wurde, dass Beschlüsse der DAV-HV zur Fusion nicht umgesetzt werden können mit diesen vorgelegten Dokumenten und dass der Notar das sogar extra anmerkt..

Und ich weiss auch nicht, ob das den Verbänden und Funktionären im DAV nicht eh wurscht ist - war ja "nur" ein Hauptversammlungsbeschluss..........

*Und es wäre ja nicht so, dass wir das nicht bereits vor Wochen angemerkt und geschrieben hätten dass mit diesem Entwurf des Verschmelzungsvertages die Mitgliedschaft im EAF NICHT GESICHERT IST!!!.*

*Der Unterschied:*
Durch Veröffentlichung der Dokumente MIT den Anmerkungen des Notars durch den Verband in NDS *ist nun auch öffentlich - und durch einen Notar bestätigt - verbandsseitig klar nachzulesen, dass wir auch damit wieder recht hatten..*

Vielleicht wurde ja gestern beim DAV-Verbandsausschuss nicht nur darüber abgestimmt, dass  alle DAV-Verbände nach der Fusion nicht gegen diese klagen dürfen...

Vielleicht wurde ja  auch über obige Fakten gesprochen......




*Was ich von solchem Tun, solchen Verbänden und Funktionären halte, denen scheinbar auch die eigenen Beschlüsse der eigenen HV zum Thema relativ wurscht sind, kann ich hier nicht schreiben ohne nicht wieder empfindliche Gemüter mit einem zu rauen Ton zu belästigen....*



Also daher lieber nochmal der Dank an den LSFV-NDS - gerade als bisher eher anglerfeindlich aufgetretener Verband (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=215773) - der die Dokumente (warum auch immer) veröffentlicht hat und wir so in unseren Recherchen und Aussagen wieder einmal mehr bestätigt wurden....


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Hmmm, ob da doch was passiert?
Ob neue Infos eingepflegt werden?
Oder hat sich der DAV einfach kurzerhand aufgelöst ? 
;-)))
www.Anglerverband.com ist jedenfalls seit heute morgen nicht mehr erreichbar ......

Noch ne Vermutung:
Bei dem, was da bei den Finanzdokumenten alles stand, könnte es da nicht auch sein, dass die Providerrechnung nicht bezahlt wurde???

#c


----------



## Oldschoool (30. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Ich denke eher das der Provider offline ist.

Da überhaupt nichts angezeigt wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Nö:
http://dawhois.com/site/anglerverband.com.html

*Aktualisierung*
Wieder da, mal durchforsten obs was Neues gibt....

Scheinbar nicht (so auf die Schnelle).
Dann können sie sich ja nun mit dem Problem Mitgliedschaft in EAF beschäftigen - und vielleicht erfährt man auch, ob die DAV-Landesverbände nun auf ihr Klagerecht nach der Fusion verzichten, wie da abgestimmt wurde - und was weiter da besprochen wurde/wird auf der Verbandsausschusssitzung...


----------



## Knispel (30. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Bis 2010 wurde Wettkampffischen in Bremen ausgeführt. Es hat im Grunde niemanden wirklich interessiert. Warum wurde dies eingestellt?


 
Weil im Bremischen Fischereigesetz steht :Fischen mit Wettbewerbscharakter ist verboten Bremische Fischereigesetz § 19 Abs. 3 + 4 . 
Wenn du Hege oder Gemeinschaftsfischen durchführen willst, brauchst du eine offizielle Genehmigung und die kostete zu "Meiner" Zeit schon ca. 60 Euronen pro Fischen ...
Zu guter Letzt haben wir in HB einige Herren im LFV, bei denen das Casting einen höher Stellenwert besitzt wie die Angelei selber ...


----------



## Sharpo (30. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Knispel schrieb:


> Weil im Bremischen Fischereigesetz steht :Fischen mit Wettbewerbscharakter ist verboten Bremische Fischereigesetz § 19 Abs. 3 + 4 .
> Wenn du Hege oder Gemeinschaftsfischen durchführen willst, brauchst du eine offizielle Genehmigung und die kostete zu "Meiner" Zeit schon ca. 60 Euronen pro Fischen ...
> Zu guter Letzt haben wir in HB einige Herren im LFV, bei denen das Casting einen höher Stellenwert besitzt wie die Angelei selber ...



Danke, aber ich glaube dies hattest Du bereits geschrieben.

Bei teilweise Startgebühren von 100 - 150 Euro hätte man locker die 60 Euro an die Stadt/ verband oder sonst wen abdrücken können.

Aber darum geht es auch im Einzelnen nicht.

Das ganze Volk ist einfach nur verlogen.
Jeder interpretiert die Gesetze so wie er es will. Wenn Vorstand ABC Setzkescher als Tierquälerei empfindet, wird Propaganda für diese Meinung gemacht und der Setzkescher im LFV verboten.
Ein anderer LFV sieht die Geschichte wieder anders.

Wir haben ein Gesetz und jeder Tönnis legt es für sich aus.
Warum dann diese Gängelung der Angler?

http://www.michaelschloegl.de/termine/pdf/2012_2MarathontandemFischenSonneckSee.pdf

Sorry fürs Off


----------



## BERND2000 (30. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Das ganze Volk ist einfach nur verlogen.
> Jeder interpretiert die Gesetze so wie er es will. Wenn Vorstand ABC Setzkescher als Tierquälerei empfindet, wird Propaganda für diese Meinung gemacht und der Setzkescher im LFV verboten.
> Ein anderer LFV sieht die Geschichte wieder anders.
> 
> ...


Gott was haben wir nicht alles für Gesetze in Deutschland.
Geschaffen für alle möglichen Wählerkreise um sie zu befriedigen.
Gleichzeitig wieder versehen mit Hintertürchen oder ohne Überwachung zur Durchsetzung.(Sonst würde man es sich ja, mit weiteren Wählern verderben)

Fakt ist doch: Wo kein Kläger ist, ist auch kein Richter.
Erst einmal muß es zur Anzeige kommen, sonst passiert meist nichts.
Ohne eigene Schädigung macht aber in der Regel keiner eine Anzeige. 
(1. Schritt in die Bananenrepublik erfolgreich vollzogen)

Da könnte man sich nun streiten, was die Aufgabe der Verbände ist. 
Entweder klare Linien zu erschaffen,
oder den Anglern alles offen zu halten.
Immer aber erklingt dann der Ruf nach der Eier legenen Wollmilchsau.
Traumvorstellung wäre es doch eine Bundeseinheitliche Regelung, ohne jegliche Einschränkung.
Praktisch wäre es dann wohl anders.
Eine solche Regelung müßte dann alle Gesetze u. Regelungen der Länder einbeziehen.
Bedeutet, jeweils die härtesten Reglungen.

Ich wenigstens will so etwas nicht.#q

Das alles viel lockerer gehandhabt wird, kann ja jeder bei dem Link zu Schlögel sehen.
(Ich behaupte mal, Ich könnte die Ausschreibung ohne Probleme für eine Anzeige verwenden.
Da sind gleich mehrere Dinge vorhanden, die mir zu denken geben.
Warum möchte ich hier aber nicht schreiben.#h)

Nun ich bin kein Wettfischer und es kotzt mich an, welchen Stellenwert dieses immer noch in den Verbänden besitzt.
Mir fällt verdammt viel mehr ein, was ein Deutschland weiter Dachverband machen sollte, außer Tierschutz,C&R, und Regelungen zum Setzkescher.(
Ob die sich nun vereinigen oder gemeinsam arbeiten, ist mir völlig Schnuppe.
Wenn es eben nicht problemlos zusammen geht, dann eben nicht. 
Der gemeinsame Dachverband könnte ja nur, ein verbessertes Werkzeug sein um Ziele anzugehen.
Wer die Vereinigung nun als das Ziel betrachtet, hat das Ziel aus meiner Sicht, längst aus dem Auge verlohren.

Darum also auch aus meiner Sicht.
Bitte keinen Zusammenschluß auf biegen und brechen.


----------



## Wegberger (30. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Hallo Thomas.

schon konspirative Meldungen aus dem DAV Lager erhalten ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Nä, bin aber auch gerade nur sporadisch erreichbar, hab die Family hier...


----------



## Knispel (30. September 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Das ganze Volk ist einfach nur verlogen.
> Jeder interpretiert die Gesetze so wie er es will. Wenn Vorstand ABC Setzkescher als Tierquälerei empfindet, wird Propaganda für diese Meinung gemacht und der Setzkescher im LFV verboten.
> Ein anderer LFV sieht die Geschichte wieder anders.


 
Da muss ich den LFV Bremen ausnahmsweise in Schutz nehmen! 
Die wollten anglerfreundlich den Setzkescher zumindest in nicht Tiedenabhängigen Gewässern wieder einführen - der Bremer Senat hat hier nicht mitgespielt, was einmal verboten ist, bleibt verboten. 
Allerdings hatte der LFV Bremen seinerzeit ( noch unter R. Kurbjun und E. Westphal ), als das ganz alte Gesetz von 1833 im Jahr 1991 endlich erneuert wurde, sich ganz klar gegen den Setzkescher und Fischen mit Wettbewerbskarakter ausgesprochen, nur aus diesem Grund wurde dieses auch im Brem. Fischereigesetz verboten. 
Ich hatte damals dagegen gestimmt - aber die Mehrheit wollte es anders und war auch nicht bereit, Kompromisse einzugehen ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

So, hier mal der erste Flurfunk von Teilnehmern  des DAV-Verbandsausschusses vom Wochenende, nach diversen Telefonaten, noch ohne Gewähr (am Protokoll arbeiten sie noch, soll aber kurzfristig kommen):
Es wurde im Verbandsausschuss über vieles gesprochen, vieles angesprochen, aber es gab  wohl keine Abstimmung oder Beschlüsse..

Also auch nicht wie eigentlich vorgesehen zum Klagerecht.
Da wurde nur klargemacht, dass es ja sinnvoll sein könne, wenn man wirklich fusionieren wolle, keine solchen Hintertüren zu öffnen..

Bezüglich Mitgliedschaft in CIPS, EAF etc., wozu der Notar ja schrieb, dass mit diesem Verschmelzungsvertrag der Verbleib in diesen Organisationen nicht sicher sei, soll vom Präsidium (Schatzmeister) gesagt worden sein, dass das aber geregelt sei.
Allerdings nicht wie und mit wem, es wurden auch keine Dokumente dazu vorgelegt, die das bestätigen könnten. 

Insgesamt scheint aber die Unsicherheit, dass die Fusion wie geplant durchgeprügelt werden kann, eher zuzunehmen...

Es gab wohl auch viele interessante Gespräche bei diversen Getränken abseits des offiziellen, wo die offizielle Lesart wohl auch nicht unbedingt von allen verinnerlicht wurde, von den anwesenden Präsidenten und Delegierten. .

Bei einigen lässt anscheinend auch der Wunsch zu der überstürzten Fusion in 2012 eher wieder nach - eine Parallele zu den VSDF-Verbänden..


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

PS:
Über die Veröffentlichung der Dokumente durvch den LSFV-NDS war man wohl auch nicht  gerade amused.

Das würde ja eh für jeden organisierten Angler ausliegen.....

Dass abgesehen davon nicht ein einziger Verband bis heute nach der Veröffentlichung des LSFV-NDS nachgezogen hat oder wenigstens seine eigenen Angler informiert hat, dass die Dokumente eingesehen werden können, ist auch trauriger Fakt.

Ebenso, dass bis heute kein einziger Verband außer dem LSFV-NDS je die Angler gefragt hat, was sie von der Fusion halten, so wie sie durchgedrückt werden soll..


----------



## basslawine (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> 
> 
> Ebenso, dass bis heute kein einziger Verband außer dem LSFV-NDS je die Angler gefragt hat, was sie von der Fusion halten, so wie sie durchgedrückt werden soll..



Die Abstimmung nimmt allerdings gerade einen interessanten Verlauf:
Heute nacht gabs scheinbar einen kleinen Erdrutsch in Richtung "Fusion 2012, egal wie" von 10,2% (23:30) auf 17,3 heut morgen (08:30).
Könnte sein dass wir am Ende alle überrascht sind, ich will aber natürlich keine Spekulationen äußern.
Winston Churchill hätte seine wahre Freude!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

PPS:
Aktualisierung
LFV-Bremen hat auf seiner Seite auch informiert, dass die Papiere ausliegen.
Allerdings nicht die Dokumente veröffentlicht oder gar die Angler gefragt...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ebenso, dass bis heute kein einziger Verband außer dem LSFV-NDS *je* die Angler gefragt hat, was sie von der Fusion halten, so wie sie durchgedrückt werden soll..


 
Das stimmt so ja nun nicht, zumindest SH hat es mal getan, auch wenn da nur 43 Leute abgestimmt haben, das wurde schon 2007 gemacht und dazu später über die Vereine noch ein paar mal mehr.

http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...s-VDSF-mit-dem-DAV&highlight=Fussion+VDSF/DAV

 Und nun bin ich wieder weg.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Vielleicht kommen dann aktuell die Verantworltiochen auch mal wieder mal aus den Pusche und antworten auch hier mal:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?7069-VDSF-DAV-Zusammenschluss/page19
Ab Posting 188


----------



## Honeyball (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Nun, da es bereits im März 2012 auf eine damalige Anfrage von mir eine klare Stellungnahme des Geschäftsführers Robert Vollborn gegeben hat,


> Es gibt wirksame Beschlüsse auf allen erforderlich einzubeziehenden Ebenen des DAV und des VDSF zugunsten der Fusion innerhalb eines bestimmten Zeitplanes, der auf den November 2012 hinausläuft. Diese Beschlüsse sind umzusetzen von den beteiligten Präsidien.
> Wenn nun jemand aus diesen Kreisen Umstände erkennt oder zu erkennen glaubt, die den Beschlüssen entgegenstehen, dann muß man darüber sprechen, ob den Beschlüssen die Geschäftsgrundlage entzogen ist. Das kann eine weit überwiegende Mehrheit bisher nicht erkennen.


stellt sich nun eigentlich nur die Frage, ob es weiterhin eine "weit überwiegende Mehrheit" gibt, die trotz der m.E. deutlich anders sprechenden Fakten, die sich aus den veröffentlichten Informationen ergeben, an den einmal getroffenen Beschlüssen festzuhalten beabsichtigt.
Das Zögern in der Beantwortung meiner Frage deute ich eher positiv, weil sicherlich die meisten Entscheider in den Landesverbänden durch die Veröffentlichung nicht nur schlichtweg überrumpelt wurden, sondern eventuell auch etwas Zeit brauchen, darüber zu diskutieren, ob daraus eine neue Sach- und Faktenlage abzuleiten ist, oder man es einfach als zwar nervendes aber ignorierbares Störfeuer behandelt und weiterhin auf dem Rücken der gültigen Beschlussfassung weiter reitet.... (wie war das noch mit dem toten Pferd?:m)

Ich denke, Letzteres wird der Fall sein, weil ein plötzliches Umschwenken zu sehr als Gesichtsverlust angesehen werden würde und der Weg des geringeren Widerstandes eher der ist, die Verschmelzung durchzuziehen. Denn die größtenteils desinteressierte Basis-Mitgliederschaft der Verbände wurde ja noch nie als wirklicher Einflussfaktor für wichtige Entscheidungen zu Rate gezogen.


----------



## Knispel (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PPS:
> Aktualisierung
> LFV-Bremen hat auf seiner Seite auch informiert, dass die Papiere ausliegen.
> Allerdings nicht die Dokumente veröffentlicht oder gar die Angler gefragt...


 
Komisch, nach dem ich die angemailt und gefragt hatte, warum dort Funkstille herrsch regen sie sich plötzlich ? Ich hatte auch die verschiedenen Links meiner Mail beigefügt. Ein Schelm wer böses denkt ....
( Eine Antwort habe ich aber vom LFV immer noch nicht bekommen - aber das kenne ich schon )


----------



## Sharpo (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Knispel schrieb:


> Komisch, nach dem ich die angemailt und gefragt hatte, warum dort Funkstille herrsch regen sie sich, ich hatte auch die verschiedenen Links meiner Mail beigefügt. Ein Schelm wer böses denkt ....
> ( Eine Antwort habe ich aber vom LFV immer noch nicht bekommen - aber das kenne ich schon )



Du hast keine Antwort bekommen? Weisst aber, dass se sich regen?   |kopfkrat

Ach, Du hast eine automatische Empfangsbestätigung erhalten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Nun, da es bereits im März 2012 auf eine damalige Anfrage von mir eine klare Stellungnahme des Geschäftsführers Robert Vollborn gegeben hat,
> 
> stellt sich nun eigentlich nur die Frage, ob es weiterhin eine "weit überwiegende Mehrheit" gibt, die trotz der m.E. deutlich anders sprechenden Fakten, die sich aus den veröffentlichten Informationen ergeben, an den einmal getroffenen Beschlüssen festzuhalten beabsichtigt.
> Das Zögern in der Beantwortung meiner Frage deute ich eher positiv, weil sicherlich die meisten Entscheider in den Landesverbänden durch die Veröffentlichung nicht nur schlichtweg überrumpelt wurden, sondern eventuell auch etwas Zeit brauchen, darüber zu diskutieren, ob daraus eine neue Sach- und Faktenlage abzuleiten ist, oder man es einfach als zwar nervendes aber ignorierbares Störfeuer behandelt und weiterhin auf dem Rücken der gültigen Beschlussfassung weiter reitet.... (wie war das noch mit dem toten Pferd?:m)
> ...



Naja, es bestätigt sich schon, dass bei Abstimmungen im Netz nicht unbedingt die Befürworter einer Fusion ohne festschreiben von Grundsätzen und mit einem durchdrücken 2012 in der übergroßen Mehrheit sind.
Siehe auch z.B. diese Abstimmung:
http://www.fusion-nein-danke.de/

Da die Verbände in ihrem Handeln immer absolut demokratisch sind, muss man aber davon ausgehen, dass die organisierten Angler (VDSF/DAFV wie DAV) eine Fusion wie jetzt geplant aber trotzdem mehrheitlich wollen - die Verbände und Funktionäre machen ja nix gegen den Wilen der organisierten Angler...

Da bisher nur der LSFV-NDS da aus dieser Linie ausschert - und wie er abstimmen wird am 17.11. ist damit ja auch nicht festgelegt oder sicher -  muss man nach erfolgter Fusion dann den Verbänden helfen, dass die Richtlinien des VDSF-Bund dann endlich auch dem Wunsch der Mehrheit entsprechend in allen Landesveränden stringent umgesetzt und schwarze Schafe sanktioniert oder rausgeschmissen werden..


----------



## Honeyball (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Sharpo, sie regen sich auf ihrer Homepage (s.u.)

Ob das im direkten Zusammenhang mit Knispels Mail steht oder nicht, ist reiner Spekulatius (aber irgendwie nicht so ganz abweigig, oder? )


----------



## Honeyball (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

@Thomas
Meinst Du irgendein Schaf in einer großen Herde interessiert sich dafür, ob es von Metzger Müller oder Schlachter Schulze geschlachtet wird?


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Zum Thema Bremen:
Da liegen laut deren Seite aber nur Satzung und Verschmelzungsvertrag aus, die anderen, vom LSFV-NDS veröffentlichten Dokumente dann wohl eher nicht..

Und man muss auch wohl hin, um "Einblick zu nehmen", zugeschickt oder allgemein zugänglich gemacht wird da wohl nix.


----------



## Sharpo (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, es bestätigt sich schon, dass bei Abstimmungen im Netz nicht unbedingt die Befürworter einer Fusion ohne festschreiben von Grundsätzen und mit einem durchdrücken 2012 in der übergroßen Mehrheit sind.
> Siehe auch z.B. diese Abstimmung:
> http://www.fusion-nein-danke.de/
> 
> ...



Die Mehrheit der Angler wird auch eine Fusion wollen, was ich sogar als richtig empfinde. Ich möchte diese auch.

In der Hoffnung auch, dass gewisse Betonklötze gesprengt werden.
Evtl. bekommt man ja einen Bundesfischereischein hin..etc.
(sicherlich müssen da die Landesverbände/ Regierungen sich auch endlich bewegen.)


----------



## Sharpo (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Bremen:
> Da liegen laut deren Seite aber nur Satzung und Verschmelzungsvertrag aus, die anderen, vom LSFV-NDS veröffentlichten Dokumente dann wohl eher nicht..
> 
> Und man muss auch wohl hin, um "Einblick zu nehmen", zugeschickt oder allgemein zugänglich gemacht wird da wohl nix.




Die Spritkosten (Kilometergeld) bekommst Du/man als Verbandsmitglied sicherlich ersetzt.   |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Die Mehrheit der Angler wird auch eine Fusion wollen, was ich sogar als richtig empfinde. Ich möchte diese auch.
> 
> In der Hoffnung auch, dass gewisse Betonklötze gesprengt werden.
> Evtl. bekommt man ja einen Bundesfischereischein hin..etc.
> (sicherlich müssen da die Landesverbände/ Regierungen sich auch endlich bewegen.)


Ich widerspreche.

Ich denke schon, dass die meisten Angler einen starken, einheitlichen Bundesverband  für Angler wollen, der sich gegen gesetzliche Restriktionen einsetzt, Angler informiert und mitnimmt, finanzielle Dinge klar offenlegt und dies auch in den Landesverbänden durchsetzt..

Ich persönlich übrigens auch...

Damit können sie aber nicht für eine Fusion der real existierenden Verbände sein, die nicht Angler, sondern Bewirtschafter vertreten und deren Anglerfreundlichkeit sich in Nachtangelverboten, Abknüppelgeboten, Setzkescherverboten, möglichst schwerer Zugang zum Angeln etc. erschöpft.

Zum Thema Information und Mitnahme der Angler durch die real existierenden Verbände ist ja auch alles gesagt.

Hier muss man als Ausnahme den LSFV-NDS loben, der Dokumente öffentlich macht und Angler fragt.

Wie das aber weitergeht und welche Schlüsse daraus gezogen werden, weiss noch keiner.

Das wird sich dann am 16/17.11. rausstellen (je nachdem wie offen man da informiert wird ;-)).

Solange aber weiterhin die jetzigen Verantwortlichen, die das ganze Desaster ja angerichtet haben, das Sagen haben, solange sehe ich für Verbände für Angler schwarz..

Vielleicht erhellt sich das alles etwas, sollte Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan ihr Versprechen noch wahr machen und diese Woche tatsächlich unsere Fragen beantworten.

Da besteht dann zumindest die Chance, dass sie den Stall ausmistet.

Da aber auch z. B. ein Herr Braun als Vize vorgesehen ist, der Anglern z. B. das Recht abspricht, selber über das zurücksetzen gefangener Fische zu entscheiden. Da weiß man dann ja, wohin grundsätzlich die Reise gehen wird, wenn die Fusion so wie jetzt geplant kommen sollte.

Personen stehen ja auch für Programme - das des VDSF-Bund wird übernommen und durch solche Vizes dann eben noch weiter verschärft werden.......

Wie oben schon gesagt, da dies die Mehrheit der organisierten Angler in VDSF/DAFV und DAV so will, muss man das respektieren und denen nach einer Fusion dann auch helfen, dass sie das für ihre organisierten Angler auch überall in jedem Landesverband durchsetzen.

Und dafür weiterkämpfen, dass die nicht organisierten Angler nicht drunter leiden müssen..


Lassen wir uns überraschen, was da in Hinterzimmern über die Köpfe der Angler weg ausgemauschelt wurde und am 16/17.11. dann beschlossen wird oder nicht und wies dann weitergeht..

Es wird nicht langweiliger werden, das prophezeie ich mal ;-))))))))


----------



## Zoddl (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich denke schon, dass die meisten Angler einen starken, einheitlichen Bundesverband  für Angler wollen, der sich gegen gesetzliche Restriktionen einsetzt, Angler informiert und mitnimmt, finanzielle Dinge klar offenlegt und dies auch in den Landesverbänden durchsetzt..
> 
> Ich persönlich übrigens auch...


Das denke ich ebenso.

Aber:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Damit können sie aber nicht für eine Fusion der real existierenden Verbände sein, die nicht Angler, sondern Bewirtschafter vertreten und deren Anglerfreundlichkeit sich in Nachtangelverboten, Abknüppelgeboten, Setzkescherverboten, möglichst schwerer Zugang zum Angeln etc. erschöpft.


Deine "Beschreibung" der *Verbände* (welche überhaupt) geht, wie immer in einer solch drastisch pauschalisierten Zusammenfassung, gnadenlos an der Realität vorbei. Auswüchse *einzelner* sind nunmal nicht das Merkmal aller.

Und zusätzlich sprichst du ja wieder das altbekannte, nicht gelöste Problem an:
Wer ist die graue Masse?
Was will die graue Masse?
Wie oder durch wen vertritt die graue Masse ihre Interessen?
Wie erfolgt die Meinungsbildung und Entscheidungsfindung der grauen Massse?

organisierte Angler != graue Masse != Bewirtschafter (???)
(!=  ungleich) 



grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## BERND2000 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich widerspreche.
> 
> Ich denke schon, dass die meisten Angler einen starken, einheitlichen Bundesverband für Angler wollen, der sich gegen gesetzliche Restriktionen einsetzt, Angler informiert und mitnimmt, finanzielle Dinge klar offenlegt und dies auch in den Landesverbänden durchsetzt..
> 
> ...


 
Schon recht komisch.
Die Millionenschar der nicht organisierten Angler, wünscht sich also eine Intressenvertretung.
Das aber ist der Grund, warum ein Teil der Angler überhaupt organisiert ist.

Aber ich vergesse natürlich, das sind ja meist auch Bewirtschafter.
Nur denke ich, die meisten Gewässer in Deutschland werden von Anglern bewirtschaftet, einige auch von Fischern und nur sehr wenige durch das Land.
In meinem Umfeld, wird keins anders bewirtschaftet als durch Angler (Die sich meist aus diesem Grunde, in Vereinen zusammengeschlossen haben).
Lediglich in Bremen machen es die Angler teilweise nicht selbst. Dort aber findet dann aber auch keine eigentliche Bewirtschaftung statt, nur ein Entnehmen.

*Das von solchen Gruppen gewählte Vertreter, nicht lediglich freies angeln für Jedermann vertreten, ist schon fast  klar.*

Wie setzt sich aber nun die große Menge an unorganisierten Anglern zusammen.

Meist werden es halt Gelegenheitsangler sein, die nur mal eben schnell fischen wollen.
Dann sicher auch, die Angler denen die Bewirtschaftung abgenommen wird.(Behörden, Fischer, Vereine und Eigentümer)
All die sollten sich freuen, lediglich angeln zu können, da brauchen sie sich keinen eigenen Kopf zu machen und haben halt mehr Zeit.

Dann bleiben noch Gruppen oder Einzelpächter und Eigentümer.
(Eigentum verpflichtet zwar, aber da laufen dann auch die dicksten Besatzfehler.
Schließlich denken viele ja: Das ist meins und ich kann machen was ich will.)
Sicher wird dort auch auf viel Unterstützung verzichtet und die Mitpächter verzichten leider auf rechtlichen Schutz, den sie in einem Verein (e.V) hätten.

Aber ich gebe zu, aus meinen Blickwinkel kann es sein, das ich die nichtorganisierten Angler kaum erfassen kann.

Aber ich hätte einen Tip, wie man diese Interessen vertreten könnte.
Organisiert Euch, wählt Sprecher und stimmt Eure Interessen ab.


----------



## Fischdieb (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Das geht doch nicht, dann wären ja diese gewählten Sprecher wieder Funktionäre!! Oder?
Und das sind doch hier die, die nichts Gutes für die Angler wollen und nur ihre persönlichen Interessen verfolgen. Oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Da lob ich mal einen VDSF-Verband und krieg auch wieder Kloppe ;-))
Witzig..

Zum Thema Information und Mitnahme der Angler durch die real existierenden Verbände ist ja auch alles gesagt.

Hier muss man als Ausnahme den LSFV-NDS loben, der Dokumente öffentlich macht und Angler fragt.

Wie das aber weitergeht und welche Schlüsse daraus gezogen werden, weiss noch keiner.

Das wird sich dann am 16/17.11. rausstellen (je nachdem wie offen man da informiert wird ;-)).

Solange aber weiterhin die jetzigen Verantwortlichen, die das ganze Desaster ja angerichtet haben, das Sagen haben, solange sehe ich für Verbände für Angler schwarz..

Vielleicht erhellt sich das alles etwas, sollte Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan ihr Versprechen noch wahr machen und diese Woche tatsächlich unsere Fragen beantworten.

Da besteht dann zumindest die Chance, dass sie den Stall ausmistet.

Da aber auch z. B. ein Herr Braun als Vize vorgesehen ist, der Anglern z. B. das Recht abspricht, selber über das zurücksetzen gefangener Fische zu entscheiden. Da weiß man dann ja, wohin grundsätzlich die Reise gehen wird, wenn die Fusion so wie jetzt geplant kommen sollte.

Personen stehen ja auch für Programme - das des VDSF-Bund wird übernommen und durch solche Vizes dann eben noch weiter verschärft werden.......

Wie oben schon gesagt, da dies die Mehrheit der organisierten Angler in VDSF/DAFV und DAV so will, muss man das respektieren und denen nach einer Fusion dann auch helfen, dass sie das für ihre organisierten Angler auch überall in jedem Landesverband durchsetzen.

Und dafür weiterkämpfen, dass die nicht organisierten Angler nicht drunter leiden müssen..


Lassen wir uns überraschen, was da in Hinterzimmern über die Köpfe der Angler weg ausgemauschelt wurde und am 16/17.11. dann beschlossen wird oder nicht und wies dann weitergeht..

Es wird nicht langweiliger werden, das prophezeie ich mal ;-))))))))


----------



## Zoddl (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

@Thomas
So gefällts mir doch wesentlich besser


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Ist genau der zweite Teil meines Postings auf der vorigen Seite, den hier einige wohl nur zu gerne unterschlagen haben..

Manche wollen oder können halt nicht lesen/zitieren/verstehen..

Ist aber nicht mein Problem ;-)))


----------



## Honeyball (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Richtig, Zoddl, die einzelnen Auswüchse sind nicht das Merkmal aller sondern dienen als Beispiel, was es alles für Auswüchse in diversen Landesverbänden gibt.

Was das "graue-Masse-Problem" betrifft, das du ansprichst, so würde ich das so definieren.

Wir haben drei Hauptgruppen von Anglern:

in Vereinen organisierte
nicht in Vereinen organisierte
Menschen mit Interesse am Angeln

Schön wäre es, wenn *ein* Verband die Interessen *aller* der oben bezeichneten Personen koordinieren würde und z.B über die Landesverbände auf die föderalistische Struktur Deutschlands entsprechend herunterbrechen könnte.
Ist aber insofern utopisch, weil die bestehenden Verbände nur die erste Gruppe -und damit nur einen Bruchteil der Gesamtheit (lt. Arlinghaus) der Angler- vertreten.

Bleiben wir also bei der ca. 600 - 700.000 Mitglieder zählenden ersten Gruppe. Der Großteil der Vereine ist gleichzeitig Gewässerbewirtschafter und vertritt damit in vielen einzelnen Themen Standpunkte, die mit Interessen einzelner Angler kollidieren. Jedem Gewässerbewirtschafter sollte aber das Recht zustehen, die für das von ihm gehegte und gepflegte Gewässer aufzustellenden Regeln selbst festzulegen, natürlich im Rahmen gesetzlicher und anderer Vorgaben, die von den Anrainerkommunen zu überwachen sind etc. (Ich glaube, darüber herrschte hier im AB ein allgemeiner Konsens) 
Das führt dazu, dass in vielen Einzelfällen Kompromisse und Regelungen gefunden werden müssen, die die Bewirtschaftungs- und Angelinteressen auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner bringen.
Auf Vereinsebene klappt das fast immer ganz gut. Der angelpolitisch vollkommen desinteressierte Vereinsangler zahlt seinen Mitgliedsbeitrag, leistet seine Stunden ab und kann dafür am Vereinsgewässer gemäß den Vereinsregeln angeln. Wenn jetzt nur noch hinzu käme, dass ein großer Teil der gewässerbewirtschaftenden Vereine Tages- oder sonstige Erlaubnisscheine für *alle* anderen Angler anbietet und somit Angelmöglichkeiten für alle Angler geschaffen und erhalten werden, oder dass Vereine gegenseitig ihren Mitgliedern Angelrechte gewähren (wie bei den Gewässerpools), dann wäre das ja fast schon perfekt.

Über die Kreisgruppen bis hin zu den Landesverbänden könnte entsprechend die Kommunikation vereinsübergreifend laufen. Diese wären dann die Kümmerer für die angeschlossenen Vereine.

Was dazu benötigt würde, ist eine einfach zu erstellende gemeinsame Richtlinie und Zielsetzung, die mit den Mitgliedern abgestimmt als Leitlinie über der gemeinsamen Arbeit steht. Dabei sollte die Förderung des Angelns als anerkannte und geachtete Freizeitbeschäftigung genauso im Vordergrund stehen wie der Grundsatz der Achtung und Pflege der für das Angeln in Anspruch genommenen natürlichen Ressourcen.

Jetzt zur "Grauen Masse". Diese gibt es in den Vereinen genauso wie außerhalb, Leute, die einfach nur angeln wollen, bereit sind irgendwie dafür zu zahlen und bereit ein gewisses Maß an grundsätzlichen Regeln zu akzeptieren.

Wenn alles dies genauso wäre, wie ich es zu skizzieren versucht habe, dann wäre diese "Graue Masse" kein Problem sondern könnte mitgenommen und begeistert werden für eines der schönsten Hobbies, das man haben kann.

Die Realität, die wir hier immer wieder anprangern, sieht jedoch so aus, dass einzelne Verbände sich in ihren Bundesländern für Gesetze, Verordnungen und Regelungen einsetzen, die

dem einzelnen Angler die Möglichkeit zur freien Entscheidung über den Zweck seiner Tätigkeit rauben
sinnlose Einschränkungen in der Ausübung des Fischfangs bedeuten
unter dem Deckmantel "Tierschutz" als fadenscheinige Kompromisse getarnt ein gemeinsames Streben mit erklärten Angelgegnern darstellen
den Zugang zu den Möglichkeiten, in Deutschland zu angeln, drastisch einschränken statt der Allgemeinheit zu erleichtern und damit Verständnis und Identifikation als Basis für erfolgreiche Lobbyarbeit zu ermöglichen

Und genau das finden wir falsch und schädigend für das Angeln in Deutschland.
Wir werden immer als _Fusionsgegner_ angesehen, dabei ist das eigentlich falsch. Wir sind nur die Gegner einer Fusion, bei der die historische Chance einen entscheidenden Schritt zugunsten des Angelns in Deutschland und zugunsten seiner Anerkennung als sinnvolle, naturnahe Freizeitbeschäftigung nicht nur ungenutzt bleibt, sondern auch noch mit den Füßen getreten wird.
Denn ohne zielführende abgestimmte Leitlinien droht die von uns als Gefahr betrachtete Situation, dass weiterhin Willkür und die Präferierung der Kochtopfangler Vorrang vor der Förderung des Angelns in Deutschlands behalten werden.

Unsere Argumentation zielt immer genau in diese Richtung, weil wir "im Hinterzimmer gemauschelt haben", sprich, uns mal Gedanken gemacht haben, welche redaktionellen Leitlinien wir gemeinsam vertreten. Und im Gegensatz zum Gebahren der meisten Verbände machen wir alles öffentlich, denn das ist der Sinn und Lebenszweck einer Online-Community: Offene Kommunikation


----------



## Honeyball (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Jetzt hab ich zu früh Enter gedrückt...:m

Und Offene Kommunikation halten wir für wichtig und richtig im Umgang der Verbände nach außen, zu ihren Mitgliedern sollte sie selbstverständlich sein und zu denen, die als Mitbetroffene von den dort erfolgten Entscheidungen partizipieren zumindest eine Selbstverpflichtung.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Bleiben wir also bei der ca. 600 - 700.000 Mitglieder zählenden ersten Gruppe. Der Großteil der Vereine ist gleichzeitig Gewässerbewirtschafter und vertritt damit in vielen einzelnen Themen Standpunkte, die mit Interessen einzelner Angler kollidieren. Jedem Gewässerbewirtschafter sollte aber das Recht zustehen, die für das von ihm gehegte und gepflegte Gewässer aufzustellenden Regeln selbst festzulegen, natürlich im Rahmen gesetzlicher und anderer Vorgaben, die von den Anrainerkommunen zu überwachen sind etc. (Ich glaube, darüber herrschte hier im AB ein allgemeiner Konsens)
> Das führt dazu, dass in vielen Einzelfällen Kompromisse und Regelungen gefunden werden müssen, die die Bewirtschaftungs- und Angelinteressen auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner bringen.
> Auf Vereinsebene klappt das fast immer ganz gut. Der angelpolitisch vollkommen desinteressierte Vereinsangler zahlt seinen Mitgliedsbeitrag, leistet seine Stunden ab und kann dafür am Vereinsgewässer gemäß den Vereinsregeln angeln. Wenn jetzt nur noch hinzu käme, dass ein großer Teil der gewässerbewirtschaftenden Vereine Tages- oder sonstige Erlaubnisscheine für *alle* anderen Angler anbietet und somit Angelmöglichkeiten für alle Angler geschaffen und erhalten werden, oder dass Vereine gegenseitig ihren Mitgliedern Angelrechte gewähren (wie bei den Gewässerpools), dann wäre das ja fast schon perfekt.
> 
> ...


 
Ui, da gibt es doch Tatsächlich Gemeinsamkeiten und gleiche Meinungen....

Grundsätzlich denke ich ganz genau das, ist das, was die meisten Vereine leben.

Wir haben z.B. mit 10 Umlandvereinen eine Absprache getroffen, dass wir gegenseitig 30 Erlaubnisscheine tauschen, die zentral bei den Vorständen oder wenn vorhanden in den Geschäftsstellen liegen und die sich jedes Mitglied holen kann. Diese können die Vereine dann beliebig an ihre Mitglieder ausgeben, so organisiert, dass alle Mitglieder gleich behandelt werden und jedes Mitglied die Möglichkeit hat an anderen Vereinsgewässern zu Angeln. Wir haben uns auf eine festgelegte Zahl geeinigt, damit das besser überwacht werden kann und auch die Fanglisten immer zentral geführt werden, wenn die Erlaubnisscheine zurückgegeben werden. Ist also ähnlich wie bei den Gewässerpools. Über die Interessenanfragen, welche Vereine zu Tauschkarten angesprochen werden, haben mal die Mitglieder Vorschläge gemacht, worüber abgestimmt wurde und dann wurde das umgesetzt, das klappt auch völlig problemlos und super.

Auch über die Frage der Regeln: 

- Rutenbegrenzung auf 3, 
- Entnahmegrenzen für Lachs, Meerforelle, Karpfen, Schleie, Hecht und Zander
- Schonzeiten und Gewässersperren
- Mindestmaße
- Zulassung von nichtorganisierten Anglern als Gäste
- Jahresbeiträge
- Bußgeldordnung für Verstöße
- usw.

haben die Mitglieder mal abgestimmt auf einer JHV und dazu gibt es auch immer wieder Änderungsanträge bei den JHV'en, ist also ein sehr aktuelles Meinungsbild der Mitglieder.

Arbeitsdienst gibt es bei uns nicht zwangsweise für jedes Mitglied, sondern dass machen Freiwillige (eine Gruppe v. 10-15 Leuten), die dafür entlohnt werden. Das ist ein eingespieltes Team, die mit den grundsätzlichen Arbeiten ohne Einweisungen und langes Gelaber sehr schnell fertig sind. 

Das Mitglieder irgendwelche geforderten Unterlagen nicht zu sehen bekommen, das gibt es bei uns nicht, da hat jedes Mitglied einen rechtlichen Anspruch drauf, denn jede Schraube oder Büroklammer gehört jedem Mitglied anteilig. Wer da tiefe und viele Details möchte, der muss das allerdings vorher anmelden, weil das in 2 Stunden Öffnungszeit unserer Geschäftstelle neben dem normalen Betrieb störend ist. Da wird dann ein Termin außerhalb der Geschäftszeiten vereinbart und fertig ist der Lack. Kurzfragen werden auch zwischen Tür und Angel erledigt.

Und auch über die Fussion haben unsere Mitglieder schon vor 2007 abgestimmt, dass die definitiv gewollt ist und da hat sich bis heute nichts dran geändert und das wurde unserem LSFV auch so mitgegeben, der hat also einen Klaren mehrheitlichen Pro-Fusions-Auftrag der organisierten Angler Schleswig-Holsteins.

Selbst bei unserem Landesverband habe ich bis Dato jede Info erhalten, die ich haben wollte, Probleme oder Geheimnisse kenne ich da nicht.


----------



## Sharpo (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ui, da gibt es doch Tatsächlich Gemeinsamkeiten und gleiche Meinungen....
> 
> Grundsätzlich denke ich ganz genau das, ist das, was die meisten Vereine leben.
> 
> ...



Vorbildlich. 

Find ich richtig gut.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Ich fänds dann gut, wenn der LSFV-SH genau wie der LSFV-NDS Dokumente veröffentlichen würde und nicht nur auf Nachfrage tätig werden.

Und öffentlich alle Angler fragen.........

Und bis jetzt sind die Fragen diesbezüglich im Forum des LSFV-SH nicht beantwortet.


----------



## Honeyball (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Das ist ja das, was mich so wurmt.
Da machen zig Vereine in Deutschland eine gute bis vorbildliche Arbeit und dann kommt plötzlich ein gesetzliches Nachtangelverbot für das ganze Bundesland, auf Bestreben des dortigen Landesverbandes.

Oder ein Verein mit 200 Mitgliedern, von denen die eine Hälfte gerne selbst gefangene Fische ist und die andere meistens releast. Und dann entsteht eine Landesfischereiordnung, in der einzig und allein die Verzehrabsicht zur Berechtigung des Angelns legitimiert, und wieder hatte der Verband die Finger im Spiel.

*Darum* geht es im Wesentlichen. *Das* sind die Kritikpunkte.
Wir sind doch alle gar nicht so weit voneinander entfernt.#c


----------



## Honeyball (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Und ansonsten (um mal das Beispiel von Thomas aufzugreifen):
Keiner von uns glaubt, dass es den perfekten Landes- oder Bundesverband geben wird. Aber alle wären doch glücklich und zufrieden, wenn sie bei allen wichtigen Eintscheidungen und Themen das Gefühl hätten, wenigstens gefragt und -falls sie geantwortet haben- irgendwie mit gehört worden zu sein.

Genau das wäre ein Anfang, und die Fusion wäre die Chance zu so einem Anfang.


----------



## angler1996 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Ne , den perfekten Verband wird es vermulich nicht geben(können)

Deine Beispiele zu Willensbildung im Verein/ Verband belegen aber doch eigtnlcih nur den Ablauf der Willensbildung, sprich- wer am lautesten schreit hat Recht, oder besser die meißten Stimmen erhält. Sinn und Zweck der gewählten Vertreter wäre es doch u.a. ausgleichend zu wirken, um genau diese Schrägentwicklungen zu verhindern ( soweit da nicht noch andere Einflüsse ne Rolle spielen). Sie vertreten letzlich nicht nur eine Gruppe/Richtung. Aber das ist ein theortischer Ansatz.
Gruß A.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich fänds dann gut, wenn der LSFV-SH genau wie der LSFV-NDS Dokumente veröffentlichen würde und nicht nur auf Nachfrage tätig werden.
> 
> Und öffentlich alle Angler fragen.........
> 
> Und bis jetzt sind die Fragen diesbezüglich im Forum des LSFV-SH nicht beantwortet.


 

Das kann der Verband auf Freiwilligenbasis machen, ist ihm aber komplett selbst überlassen, er ist nur seinen Mitgliedern gegenüber Informationspflichtig und niemanden sonst.

Das wirst Du wohl also abwarten müssen, entweder bekommt ihr eine Antwort, oder eben nicht. einen Anspruch darauf habt ihr aber nicht.

Ich anstelle des Verbandes würde die Unterlagen erst einmal in aller Ruhe prüfen und da überhaupt nichts überstürzen.

Und öffentlich alle fragen, das muss er auch nicht, wofür? Ein Verband muss, wenn überhaupt lediglich seine Mitglieder fargen, aber bestimmt nicht die Allgemeinheit.

Deshalb stelle ich auch die Umfrage Niedersachsens in Frage.

Wenn da nun nur "Nichtmitglieder" abstimmen, was ja niemand überprüfen kann, die Mitglieder aber eine Grundandere Meinung vertreten, dann würde sich der Verband eventuell anhand des Umfrageergebnisses gegen den Willen seiner Mitglieder richten und das darf ein Verband überhaupt nicht, das wäre ein klarer Satzungsverstoß.


*Dies ist jetz reine Spekulation:*

Man könnte ja durchaus Mutmaßen, dass all diejenigen, die gegen die Fussion gestimmt haben, auch nicht organisiert sind, die sind ja eh gegen Vereine und Verbände, sonst wären die dort ja Mitglied...von daher könnne die ja nur dagegen stimmen.... und wieviel davon doppel- dreifach, vierfach oder noch Mehrfachstimmen sind, das weiß ja auch keiner.... Vielleicht kommen die Gegenstimmen ja auch komplett von einer Person.....|kopfkrat

Aus meiner Sicht ist diese Umfrage absolut gar nichts wert.

Zu den Bilanzen kann man genau so stehen, wie man will. Es gibt Jahre, da werden riesige Überschüsse erwirtschaftet, weil man eventuelle Planungen nicht verwirklichen konnte, in anderen Jahren wird dann ein fettes Minus erwirtschaftet, weil da nun die nicht verwirklichten Dinge realisiert wurden. Alles Dinge, die im normalen Wirtschaftsleben durchaus vorkommen sollen, passieren ja selbst den Wirtschaftsfachleuten bei Weltbanklen, dass die sich mal verkalkulieren und das sind eigentlich Profi's... in den Verbänden machen das in der Regel Laien nebenbei, in ihrer Freizeit......

Wir hätten bei uns auch gerne Betriebswirte, Bankaufleute, Bilanzbuchhalter, die die Kasse machen würden, aber die wollen das komischerweise alle nicht...., denn die wissen, was das für Arbeit macht...

Wir sind schon immer froh, wenn einigermaßen fitte Leute mit kaufmännischer Erfahrung die Kassenprüfung übernehmen, aber selbst das ist manchmal schon ein Problem...

Nachher Meckern ist aber immer sehr einfach.



Oh man..... ich wollte dazu doch garnichts mehr schreiben...., nun aber schnell wieder wech...|rotwerden


----------



## Sharpo (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Das kann der Verband auf Freiwilligenbasis machen, ist ihm aber komplett selbst überlassen, er ist nur seinen Mitgliedern gegenüber Informationspflichtig und niemanden sonst.
> 
> Das wirst Du wohl also abwarten müssen, entweder bekommt ihr eine Antwort, oder eben nicht. einen Anspruch darauf habt ihr aber nicht.
> 
> ...




Moment. Der Verband ist kein Wirtschaftsunternehmen, da wird nicht erwirtschaftet.
Der Verband bkommt sein Geld nur durch die Mitgliedsbeiträge.
Und die sind im Grunde immer gleich +/-, es gibt keine Massenaustritte.

Oder hat der VDSF / DAV ein Mitgliederproblem?

Verkalkulieren tun sich nur unseriöse Kaufleute und Politiker.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Das ist ja das, was mich so wurmt.
> Da machen zig Vereine in Deutschland eine gute bis vorbildliche Arbeit und dann kommt plötzlich ein gesetzliches Nachtangelverbot für das ganze Bundesland, auf Bestreben des dortigen Landesverbandes.
> 
> Oder ein Verein mit 200 Mitgliedern, von denen die eine Hälfte gerne selbst gefangene Fische ist und die andere meistens releast. Und dann entsteht eine Landesfischereiordnung, in der einzig und allein die Verzehrabsicht zur Berechtigung des Angelns legitimiert, und wieder hatte der Verband die Finger im Spiel.
> ...


 

Stimmt, weit voneinander weg sind wir nicht, das haben  ich ja schon immer geschrieben, meist nur Die Art und Weise oder Falsche Aussagen oder Mutmaßungen kritisiert..., natürlich auch mit einer gewissen Meinung zu bestimmten Sachen meinerseits, davon kann sich ja niemand freisprechen.

Blos, wenn ein Landesverband *gegen den Willen seiner Vereine und seiner Mitglieder *so fokussiert, dann gehört diesem von den Vereinen und deren Einzelmitglieder in den Arxxc getreten. Tun sie das nicht, dann gehe ich immer davon aus, dass das so gewollt ist, sorry, aber das ist meine Einstellung dazu.

Jedes einzelne Mitglied hat ein Wahlrecht, nur wenn er schon nicht zu den Versammlungen geht, dann kann ich auch nicht mehr helfen, dann passiert absolut überhaupt nichts. Nichts tun wurde schon immer als Bestätigung gesehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



> Oder hat der VDSF / DAV ein Mitgliederproblem?


Definitiv.
Nach eigenen Angaben sind das gerade noch 810.000 (direkt nach der Wende warens zusammen mal 1,1, Mio. Wird schon seinen Grund haben....)

Zieht man davon die vielen ab, die in mehrene Vereinen sind so wie Dorschgreifer - gerade im VDSF, wo man in vielen Gegenden für jeden Tümpel in einem andern Verein sein muss (und jedesmal bezahlt und jedesmal als Stimme gezählt wird im Landesverband, nachfolgend entsprechend im Bundesverband) - werdens real kaum mehr als 500.000 sein...

Und natürlich kann man die Umfrage in Frage stellen.

Das habe ich nie in Frage gestellt (ich liebe Wortspiele ;-)))


Und dennoch werde ich immer weiter loben, dass dieser Verband LSFV-NDS das erste Mal umfassend informiert und darüberhinaus auch noch Angler fragt.

Davon kann sich JEDER andere Verband, ob in Bund oder Land, VDSF/DAFV oder DAV ne Riesenscheibe abschneiden..


----------



## Sharpo (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Stimmt, weit voneinander weg sind wir nicht, das haben  ich ja schon immer geschrieben, meist nur Die Art und Weise oder Falsche Aussagen oder Mutmaßungen kritisiert..., natürlich auch mit einer gewissen Meinung zu bestimmten Sachen meinerseits, davon kann sich ja niemand freisprechen.
> 
> Blos, wenn ein Landesverband *gegen den Willen seiner Vereine und seiner Mitglieder *so fokussiert, dann gehört diesem von den Vereinen und deren Einzelmitglieder in den Arxxc getreten. Tun sie das nicht, dann gehe ich immer davon aus, dass das so gewollt ist, sorry, aber das ist meine Einstellung dazu.
> 
> Jedes einzelne Mitglied hat ein Wahlrecht, nur wenn er schon nicht zu den Versammlungen geht, dann kann ich auch nicht mehr helfen, dann passiert absolut überhaupt nichts. Nichts tun wurde schon immer als Bestätigung gesehen.



Das ist ein wenig problematisch.

Wie bekommt man den Geschäftsführer incl. Angestellte aus dem Verband?|kopfkrat


----------



## Zoddl (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Erstmal #6#6#6 für deinen ausführlichen Beitrag, den ich so zum ganz grossen Teil sofort unterschreiben würde. Auch wenn ich ganz bewusst den Begriff "graue Masse" gewählt hatte und damit auf ein ganz anderes Problem deuten wollte... seis drum, geschenkt!



Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## Sharpo (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Definitiv.
> Nach eigenen Angaben sind das gerade noch 810.000 (direkt nach der Wende warens zusammen mal 1,1, Mio. Wird schon seinen Grund haben....)
> 
> Zieht man davon die vielen ab, die in mehrene Vereinen sind so wie Dorschgreifer - gerade im VDSF, wo man in vielen Gegenden für jeden Tümpel in einem andern Verein sein muss (und jedesmal bezahlt und jedesmal als Stimme gezählt wird im Landesverband, nachfolgend entsprechend im Bundesverband) - werdens real kaum mehr als 500.000 sein...
> ...



Nach meiner Meinung haben die kein Mitgliederproblem sondern ein Ausgabenproblem.
Wenn ich kein Geld für Grüne woche etc. habe, dann wird der Stand halt klein und ohne Aquarium.
Oder ganz gecancelt.
Oder Beiträge erhöht, oder Gehälter gekürzt.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Moment. Der Verband ist kein Wirtschaftsunternehmen, da wird nicht erwirtschaftet.
> Der Verband bkommt sein Geld nur durch die Mitgliedsbeiträge.
> Und die sind im Grunde immer gleich +/-, es gibt keine Massenaustritte.
> 
> ...


 
An den Grundeinnahmen und Grudnausgaben kann sich normalerweise auch keiner verkalkulieren, die sind jedes Jahr ziemlich gleich.

Mal ein Beispiel, was ich meine:

In meinem Verein ahben wir ein Moorgewässer von 20 Ha. Dieses ist total verlandet und tendiert im Schnitt zu 60-80cm Wassertiefe, was bei den Fsichen im Winter für Probleme sorgt. Wir haben dafür das Ausbaggern geplant und auch schon eine Mündliche Genehmigung gehabt. Dies wurde im Haushalt kalkuliert mit Zuschüssen als EU, Land und Bund und Spenden, sowie eine Einmalzahlung der Mitglieder, dazu 3 Mio€ für das Vertiefen und entsorgen des Aushubes als Kosten.

Diese Seifenblase ist durch eine kleine Gestzesänderung leider kurzfristig geplatzt.... Die Spenden hatten wir schon, auch die Einmalzahlung, also einen fetten Gewinn erwirtschaftet, der jetzt unser Rücklage ist. 

So wie es derzeit aussieht, könnte es nächstes Jahr losgehen, das bedeutet ein fettes Minus, weil wir die Spenden und Einmalzahlungen ja schon haben und nicht erneut einfordern.

Somit haben wir also in einem Jahr einen fetten Überschuss und 6 Jahre später eine fette Unterdeckung. Insgesamt gleichen sich die beiden Jahre aber aus. Schaut man sich die Jahresabschlüsse aber einzelnt an, dann sieht das schon heftig komisch aus, was es mit dem entsprechenden Hintergrundwissen aber nicht ist.

Und da kann es vielerlei andere Gründe geben....

Ich bin somit immer vorsichtig bei vorschnellen Bewertungen von Bilanzen, ohne die genauen Hintergründe zu kennen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Naja, wenns alles sooo toll ist und dann die Zahl der organisierten Angler so runtergeht (fast 30%), sind natürlich auch die Angler schuld (das undankbare Pack) und nicht die Vereine und Verbände, nehm ich mal an..



> Nach meiner Meinung haben die kein Mitgliederproblem sondern ein Ausgabenproblem.


Das liegt an den Anglern, da sie die Funktionäre nicht vernünftig kontrollieren bzw. denen glauben, was sie erzälen, ohne es nachzuprüfen.

Selbst in den Verbandsausschüssen ist das ja so:



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> So, hier mal der erste Flurfunk von Teilnehmern des DAV-Verbandsausschusses vom Wochenende, nach diversen Telefonaten, noch ohne Gewähr (am Protokoll arbeiten sie noch, soll aber kurzfristig kommen):
> Es wurde im Verbandsausschuss über vieles gesprochen, vieles angesprochen, aber es gab wohl keine Abstimmung oder Beschlüsse..
> 
> Also auch nicht wie eigentlich vorgesehen zum Klagerecht.
> ...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Das ist ein wenig problematisch.
> 
> Wie bekommt man den Geschäftsführer incl. Angestellte aus dem Verband?|kopfkrat


 
Mittels Kündigung durch den Vorstand, wenn ein Geschäftsführer oder die Angestellten nicht dem Verbandswünschen entsprechend arbeiten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Wie war das mit Krähen und ausgehackten Augen???


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Und öffentlich alle fragen, das muss er auch nicht, wofür? Ein Verband muss, wenn überhaupt lediglich seine Mitglieder fargen, aber bestimmt nicht die Allgemeinheit.



Ich picke das jetzt mal raus. Beim Rest sind wir so ziemlich auf einer Linie.

Aber genau der obige Passus ist eines der Kernprobleme, weswegen ich die Verbände lieber heute als morgen zerschlagen und Pleite sehen würde.

Wenn der Verband für seine Mitglieder und Gewässer Regelungen und Verbote festlegt, kann er das machen bis er sich erbricht. Keine Frage.

Wenn der Verband, der ja ganz klar nur eine Minderheit der Angler vertritt, sich jedoch dergestalt in die Gesetzgebung einmischt, dass die von ihm befürworteten oder geforderten Einschränkungen per Gesetz für *alle *Angler gelten, dann haben auch alle Angler - und insbesondere die Nichtorganisierten, das Recht, diesen Verband in die Wüste schicken zu wollen.

Den Verband gehen nicht organisierte Angler einen Sche&dreck an. Er soll sich um seine Gewässer und Mitglieder kümmern, und nicht dafür Sorge tragen, dass auch die nicht organisierten nach seiner Pfeife tanzen.

Ist das so schwer zu verstehen ?


----------



## Sharpo (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> An den Grundeinnahmen und Grudnausgaben kann sich normalerweise auch keiner verkalkulieren, die sind jedes Jahr ziemlich gleich.
> 
> Mal ein Beispiel, was ich meine:
> 
> ...



Ich verstehe schon was Du meinst. 
Aber wie gesagt weder VDSF noch DAV haben eigene Gewässer. Dort kann also nicht unvorhergesehenes eintreffen.

DIe Bilanz beider Verbände weist auch ein Minus über mehrere Jahre aus bzw. das Minus wird durch erspartem Geld ausgeglichen.
Also, die EInnahmen durch Mitgliedsbeiträge decken nicht die regulären Ausgaben.
Und wenn man sich bei Messen verkalkuliert, kann etwas mit der Kalkulation oder den Verträgen nicht stimmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Davon ab, trotz der ganzen Offtopic-Nebelkerzenwerferei, die man ja schon kennt.

*Es geht hier um die Fusion der Bundesverbände*.

Zum ersten Mal wurden dazu maßgebliche Dokumente verbandsseitig veröffentlich und nicht nur im Hinterzimmer ausgemauschelt.

Und vor allem hat zum ersten Mal in Landesverbandspräsident die gleiche Meinung zu dieser durchgeprügelten Fusion wie ich;-))):
*Dass es nämlich an der Zielsetzung und Konzeption für einen gemeinsam Verband fehlt, was er ja ausdrücklich geschrieben hat, neben den nicht nachvollziehbaren Finanzen...*

Das hat ja nicht nur VDSF-LV-Präsi geschrieben, die Worte des Wirtschaftsprüfers sind ja in dem Zusammenhang Finanzen genauso glasklar wie die des Notars, der einmal mehr den DAV überführt hat (der Ausgewogenheit willen), dass dessen Aussagen (Verbleib CIPS, EAF) so nicht stimmen...

*Also entweder ist dann dieser Niedersachse zu doof, um zu begreifen, dass all die andern LV-Präsis recht haben, die das trotzdem durchprügeln wollen mit der Fusion.....

Oder er ist in diesem Fall cleverer, weil ers als einziger begreift, dass die andern nicht recht haben..

Könnt ihr euch aussuchen........*

;-))))


----------



## Sharpo (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Mittels Kündigung durch den Vorstand, wenn ein Geschäftsführer oder die Angestellten nicht dem Verbandswünschen entsprechend arbeiten.



Schwierig schwierig.
Oft verbunden mit hohen Abfindungen etc..


----------



## Sharpo (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Davon ab, trotz der ganzen Offtopic-Nebelkerzenwerferei, die man ja schon kennt.
> 
> *Es geht hier im de Fusion der Bundesverbände*.
> 
> ...



Weder noch.

Niedersachsen ist gross, da kommen so einige Euros an Fahrgeld zusammen wenn jeder zur Hauptstelle fährt um Einsicht in die Unterlagen zu bekommen.  
(Vermutung) |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Und was hat das mit fehlender Konzeption zu tun, die er anmahnt??


----------



## Sharpo (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und was hat das mit fehlender Konzeption zu tun, die er anmahnt??



Das ist er zweite Teil der Geschichte.

Mit dem Kommentar hat er seine Mitglieder schnell und einfach informiert.
|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Dann bleibts also dabei, da dies alle andern LV-Präsis - ob  VDSF/DAFV oder DAV - nicht tun:
Zum ersten Mal wurden dazu maßgebliche Dokumente verbandsseitig veröffentlich und nicht nur im Hinterzimmer ausgemauschelt.

Und vor allem hat zum ersten Mal in Landesverbandspräsident die gleiche Meinung zu dieser durchgeprügelten Fusion wie ich;-))):
*Dass es nämlich an der Zielsetzung und Konzeption für einen gemeinsam Verband fehlt, was er ja ausdrücklich geschrieben hat, neben den nicht nachvollziehbaren Finanzen...*

Das hat ja nicht nur VDSF-LV-Präsi geschrieben, die Worte des Wirtschaftsprüfers sind ja in dem Zusammenhang Finanzen genauso glasklar wie die des Notars, der einmal mehr den DAV überführt hat (der Ausgewogenheit willen), dass dessen Aussagen (Verbleib CIPS, EAF) so nicht stimmen...

*Also entweder ist dann dieser Niedersachse zu doof, um zu begreifen, dass all die andern LV-Präsis recht haben, die das trotzdem durchprügeln wollen mit der Fusion.....

Oder er ist in diesem Fall cleverer, weil ers als einziger begreift, dass die andern nicht recht haben..

Könnt ihr euch aussuchen........*

;-))))


----------



## velvet (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Thomas,
wenn die Situation so klar und eindeutig wäre,
dann wäre doch sofort ein Aufschrei allerorten erfolgt.

Vielleicht hat dieser doofe Niedersachse doch bei den rhetorisch begabten Funktionären für  einen Erklärungsnotstand zur Fusion in 2012 gesorgt!


----------



## velvet (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Deshalb stelle ich auch die Umfrage Niedersachsens in Frage.
> 
> Wenn da nun nur "Nichtmitglieder" abstimmen, was ja niemand überprüfen kann, die Mitglieder aber eine Grundandere Meinung vertreten, dann würde sich der Verband eventuell anhand des Umfrageergebnisses gegen den Willen seiner Mitglieder richten und das darf ein Verband überhaupt nicht, das wäre ein klarer Satzungsverstoß.


 
Lieber Dorschi,
auf meine Anfrage hat mir heute der LSFV Niedersachsen geantwortet, mit der Online-Anfrage wollte er nur ein generelles Meinungsbild erfassen, um zu sehen, in wieweit seine Feststellungen zur Fusion, aktuell mit der allgemeinen Ansicht aller Angler, die auf die LSFV-Seite kommen, übereinstimmt. Diese plötzlich starke Beachtung hätte er nicht erwartet.


----------



## Wegberger (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Hallo,



> mit der Online-Anfrage wollte er nur ein generelles Meinungsbild erfassen, um zu sehen, in wieweit seine Feststellungen zur Fusion,  aktuell mit der allgemeinen Ansicht aller Angler, die auf die  LSFV-Seite kommen, übereinstimmt. Diese plötzlich starke Beachtung hätte  er nicht erwartet.



Naja ... damit wird man entweder

Retter vor der Ignoranz
oder
Ritter der Ignoranz

schaun wir mal|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



> auf meine Anfrage hat mir heute der LSFV Niedersachsen geantwortet, mit der Online-Anfrage wollte er nur ein generelles Meinungsbild erfassen


Wie ich vermutet und geschrieben hatte ;-))

Und genau das ja auch gelobt ;-))



> Diese plötzlich starke Beachtung hätte er nicht erwartet.


Vielleicht haben die dann jetzt realisiert, dass es weitere Medien gibt und nicht nur Verbandsblättchen?
;-)))))


----------



## Sharpo (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Ist dieses Schreiben bekannt?

http://www.anglerneuigkeiten.de/wp-...llowski-geschwärzt-an-Mohnert-2012-02-09.pdf

Verstehe ich die Aussage richtig?

Demokratie ist Kinderkram?

Informationspflicht des Präsidiums etc...Kinderkram.

(Abschnitt im Bereich des Übergangs von Seite 1 zu Seite 2)


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Da kommt nur Seite nicht gefunden.

Davon ab hört sich das nach dem Schreiben von Herrn Brillowski an - haben wir schon drüber berichtet - hat keinen groß gestört.........


----------



## Sharpo (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da kommt nur Seite nicht gefunden.
> 
> Davon ab hört sich das nach dem Schreiben von Herrn Brillowski an - haben wir schon drüber berichtet - hat keinen groß gestört.........




Ok

dann so:

http://www.anglerneuigkeiten.de/201...andsarbeit-schliesst-das-eine-das-andere-aus/

PDF unten

Ja, korrekt. Es ist das Schreiben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Alles Diskussionen bei uns, wo es mit um dieses Schreiben geht - wäre ja nicht so, dass man hier nicht hätte rechtzeitig Infos kriegen können.:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=237230
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=242325
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=236942


----------



## Sharpo (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Alles Diskussionen bei uns, wo es mit um dieses Schreiben geht - wäre ja nicht so, dass man hier nicht hätte rechtzeitig Infos kriegen können.:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=237230
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=242325
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=236942



Na dann...


----------



## basslawine (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Eieiei,

ganz ordentlicher Tobak vom Herrn Professor.

Danke für den Link!

|rolleyes Die kopie ist so mies, dass ich beim schnellen drüberlesen  im Anfall von Wunschdenken unter 1.2 anstatt "Besetztung des Präsidiums" Beisetzung des Präsidiums gelesen habe.

Ich brauch wohl ne rosa Brille.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Wird für manchen vielleicht auch wieder mal meine Einstellung zu real existierenden Verbänden und Funktionären verständlicher..

Und man sieht mal, wie  weit sich da Herr Klasing vom LSFV-NDS aus dem Fenster lehnt mit Information und Kommunikation mit Anglern - gegen den ganzen Rest der Verbandler..

Die ja sonst bei Verbänden und Funktionären - siehe Link - nur als Störfaktoren angesehen werden..


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Ich hatte soeben das Vergnügen mit dem Präsidenten des LSFV-NDS, Herrn Klasing, zu telefonieren.

E hat sich bereit erklärt, zusammen mit den Verantwortlichen des Verbandes unsere Fragen zu beanworten - mit der Anmerkung, dass uns vielleicht nicht jede Antwort gefallen würde.
;-)))

Muss es ja auch nicht.

Alleine das Gespräch zeigte aber schon, dass man im LSFV-NDS nicht nur daran denkt, Kommunikation mit Anglern und Presse aufzunehmen, sondern zumindest in dem Fall hier mit uns auch in die Tat umsetzt.

Wofür wir uns recht herzlich schon mal bedanken....


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Das finde ich prima.#6

Es geht auch nicht darum, dass die Funktionäre uns, bzw. den Anglern, erzählen, was gefällt.
Es geht darum, dass sie offen und ehrlich Ihre Ansicht und Absicht äußern und auch zur Diskussion stellen.

Erst dann kann der Angler an der Basis für sich entscheiden, ob er diesem oder jenem Funktionär sein Vertrauen schenkt.
Und es ist dann Sache des jeweiligen Funktionärs, in der Basis und den Gremien Mehrheiten zu finden.

Offene Kommunikation ist die Basis für sachliche Diskussionen und gelebte Demokratie.


----------



## Sharpo (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich hatte soeben das Vergnügen mit dem Präsidenten des LSFV-NDS, Herrn Klasing, zu telefonieren.
> 
> E hat sich bereit erklärt, zusammen mit den Verantwortlichen des Verbandes unsere Fragen zu beanworten - mit der Anmerkung, dass uns vielleicht nicht jede Antwort gefallen würde.
> ;-)))
> ...



Löblich!


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Sehr löblich sogar..
Und er hatte keinerlei Berührungsängste mit mir Schmutzpuckel ausm Internet...
;.-)))


----------



## Honeyball (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Nicht nur löblich, sondern auch wichtig für die interessierte Öffentlichkeit.
Auf eine Antwort auf meine Frage im Anglerforum-SH warte ich leider immer noch. Dabei ist die doch weder unsachlich noch aufhetzend formuliert. #c

Offensichtlich hat das ganze Fusionsthema mittlerweile soviel Brisanz, dass überall außerhalb Niedersachsen öffentliches Schweigen angesagt ist. |rolleyes

Könnte ja sonst sein, dass noch irgendein organisierter Angler im Vorfeld zu viele Informationen bekommt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Wir werden sehen.............


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

PS:
Um das nochmal klarzustellen:
Ich finde es absolut klasse, was da von Herrn Klasing und seinem Verband an Kommunikation angeboten und wahrgenommen wird.

Auch wenn eventuell Antworten auf meine Fragen (gerade am erarbeiten) nicht in meinem Sine ausfallen sollten, spielt das keine Rolle..

Zu loben ist die Kommunkationsbereitschaft gegenüber Anglern und Presse.

Leider ist bis dato der LSFV-NDS immer noch der einzige in Bund oder Land, DAV oder VDSF/DAFV, der so handelt - ALLE ANDEREN mauern, verschleiern, tarnen und täuschen bis heute, statt sich zu stellen und auch öffentlich zu erklären.

Hoffen wir im Sinne aller Angler, dass dieses weiterhin erhalten und auch nach erfolgter oder zerschlagener (Kon)fusion  so fortgeführt wird.....


----------



## Sailfisch (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch wenn eventuelle Antworten auf unsere Fragen (gerade am erarbeiten) nicht in meinem Sinne ausfallen sollten, spielt das keine Rolle..



Dagegen ist jeder pluralis majestatis eine persönliche Erniedrigung! :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Stimmt, werde ich ändern - die Freude über solche Verbände und Funktionäre hat mich da halt übermannt ;-)))


----------



## Sailfisch (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Mir sind Leute, welche ehrlich hinter einer Sache stehen und denen man anmerkt, dass sie mit Leib und Seele dabei sind, zehn mal lieber als all die Arschkriecher, die im Mainstream mitschwimmen und nur veruschen nirgends anzuecken. 

An Deiner Kompromissbereitschaft darfst Du aber gerne noch arbeiten. Stichwort: "Freies Waffentragen..."


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Ich berichte und kommentiere doch nur - da muss ich (Gott sei Dank) mit niemanden Kompromisse schliessen - ich entscheide ja nix..


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse*

Gerade gefunden auf der  Seite des LSFV-NDS zu der Abstimmung:
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/


			
				LSFV-NDS schrieb:
			
		

> Liebe Anglerinnen und Angler,
> 
> mit der von uns veröffentlichten Abstimmung haben wir einzig und allein das Ziel verfolgt, uns nach der Meinung aller Anglerinnen und Angler (organisiert und nicht organisiert auch außerhalb Niedersachsens) zu erkundigen.
> 
> ...


----------

